# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Jesper Juulov pristup odgoju

## Romy

JJ rules!
Pročitala sam ga, ali želim ga i trebam ga pročitati još jednom. Da utvrdim gradivo. Puno sam primjera koje on opisuje u knjizi primjetila i u stvarnosti. Recimo kod svekrve i njenog drugog unuka. Kaže mu: "Danas si bio dobar, moram te pohvaliti, jučer nisi, jučer si bio zločest". A ja uskočila: "F. je uvijek dobar, samo je ponekad malo više zahtjevan, konkretno jučer zato što ste Vi bili loše volje, pa Vam je prag tolerancije bio znatno snižen. Nije on kriv. 60 ste godina stariji od njega."   :Grin:  Bilo je tu i osobne vendette  :Razz:  . 
Jedva čekam da se i u Hr otvori njegov Famlab.

----------


## tanjaa

evo, upravo ga donio poštar, naručila sam ga prekjučer :D 
jedva čekam da počnem čitati!!!

----------


## momze

tanjaa, super!
nama malo duze putuje - mi smo narucili preko amazona, no izgleda da cu kupiti i hrvatsku verziju. hocu da i moja mama a i zachova buduca cuvalica procitaju knjigu.   :Smile:

----------


## kloklo

Romy  :D

----------


## tanjaa

čitam, čitam... gdje god idem nosim je sa sobom....
i na nekim djelovima plačem....
momze, dobili smo je za dva dana.

----------


## Jasna

Zar sam ja jedina kojoj je ta knjiga koma?
Imam osjećaj da na neki način traži od roditelja da drhću nad svakim svojim pokretom (ono leptirić poleti u Kini, u Americi tornado). Ne sviđa mi se što nekim bolesnim situacijama pokušava objasniti kako bi zdrave trebale funkcionirati... Meni je knjiga koma.

Sears mi je potvrdio da treba slušati svoje instinkte... i da nisam jedina..
Penelopina knjiga o odgoju (neko staro izdanje s hrpom danas zastarjelih savijeta o stavljanju djece da spavaju na trbuhu i sl.) u predgovoru bila je prva misao vodilja.. pokazala mi je da se od rođenja treba ponašati prema bebi kao prema osobi u svim smislovima značenja te riječi.

----------


## kloklo

> Imam osjećaj da na neki način traži od roditelja da drhću nad svakim svojim pokretom (ono leptirić poleti u Kini, u Americi tornado).


Vidš , kak mi ljudi različito doživljavamo stvari...

Mene je baš JJ opustio jer ne jednom spominje kako ne treba od sebe tražiti savršenstvo i da je ljudski griješiti i prekonekoliko puta na dan, ali da je bitno kao roditelj preuzeti odgovornost za atmosferu u kući i ne pasti u zamku u kojoj mnogi roditelji zaglave, da krive dijete a za sebe nalaze sva moguća opravdanja!

Kao što rekoh jednom, užasno je kako skačemo u obranu svojih modela ponašanja, kad bi samo s pola snage tako branili svoju djecu i objašnjavali njihove razloge!

----------


## Trilian

> Zar sam ja jedina kojoj je ta knjiga koma?


Nisi, i meni je... dobro, ne bih baš upotrijebila izraz koma, ali bez veze da. Searsa nisam čitala. Što se tiče emocionalne povezanosti s djetetom,  i ja sam se daleko više pronašla u opisu P. Leach. 

Stav i način na koji JJ govori o kompetentnosti djeteta su mi logični i u redu, ali primjeri su katastrofa. Zapravo, ja bih više-manje potpisala Natašu Govedić (onaj članak iz Slobodne Dalmacije).

----------


## Trilian

Greška... iz Ferala, ne Slobodne Dalmacije

----------


## Jasna

Upotrijebila sam izraz koma jer sam jako puno očekivala od JJ. Čak toliko da sam ga htjela imati (kupiti). /Inače... za sve zainteresirane, Kompetentno dijete ima na hr uredno i u knjižnicama/.

Možda ste u pravu da su primjeri koma, a ostalo ok.. Ja sam tip koji voli primjere.. koji uči kroz primjere, a ne teoriju... 

Činjenica je da, bez obzira na silne primjere searsa, filozofije JJ, svaki od nas to shvaća i primjenjuje drugačije i u drugoj mjeri.. instinkti su važni.. važno je generalno usmjerenje, generalni odnos prema djetetu..

Ne mogu se ne vratiti na JJ.. npr. primjer o tome da klinci sami znaju kad treba spavati.. to mi je totalna glupost... Naravno, generalno znaju kad su umorni ALI.. zar i vi ne znate kad ste umorni, pa ipak, koliko puta vam se dogodi da se zavalite pred TV i gledate gluposti dok vrijeme curi.. i sutrašnji dan ste prebijeni!?!? I to uz svu samokontrolu i veliko iskustvo koje imamo.. Mislim da zaigrani klinac jednostavno ne može sagledati sve posljedice svog postupka - u ovom slučaju odluke da ne ide spavati po danu!!! I naravno kad se zaigra da mu je super i ne želi prekidati.. i da ne kuži da će zbog toga (nespavanja) možda proplakati dva popodnevna sata i da će mu propasti sati i sati dobre igre i druženja sa starcima.. jer jednostavno fizički nije spreman biti toliko dugo budan...

A onaj primjer s početka knjige gdje je (čini mi se) majka toliko posesivno vezana uz dijete (od cca 5 mj.) pa ono odbija sisati ili tako nešto.. o jooooooooooooj. već sam davno čitala...

----------


## momze

> Ne mogu se ne vratiti na JJ.. npr. primjer o tome da klinci sami znaju kad treba spavati.. to mi je totalna glupost...


jos uvijek cekam da mi stigne knjiga JJ-a, stoga nisam mjerodavna praviti usporedbe. no, ovo sa spavanjem mi je upalo u oko - Zach je 11 mjeseci star i on ide spavati kada mu se spava. jucer je npr. imao 2 dnevna spavanja od sat i pol, a dva dana prije toga samo jedno od 45 minuta. i to se tako redovno izmjenjuje. vecernje spavanje nam oscilira od 20 do 22:00 sata. 

dakle, ja mu uporno pokusavam uspostaviti neku rutinu i 'staviti ga na spavanje' u priblizno isto vrijeme, no to jednostavno kod njega ne funkcionira. ako ga forsiram da zaspe, samo ga jos vise razljutim i on se vise unervozi nego kada ne spava. mozda je moje dijete, iznimka, ne znam.  :/ no, ja ne zelim nesto raditi, bar ne za sada, sto izravno ide protiv njegove volje.

----------


## -Sanja-

:Laughing:  već volim Juula.
Naime jučer mi je sveki pokazala članak u Globusu o Juulu i rekla da će kupiti knjige - naravno dobronamjerno...jer kao Juul kaže da djeci ipak treba dati usmjerenja jer su zbunjeni kad moraju tako mali sami odlučivati i primjer stavljanje Nikija na spavanje...odnosno puštanje da spava kad mu se spava ... a koliko sam razumjela i dobri Juul to podržava 8) 
Jedva čekam da rečem sveki   :Grin:

----------


## tanjaa

momze, i kod nas je tako...
matija ima svoj ritam spavanja... ja sam tu samo da mu pomognem da zaspi i eventualno, da mu pomognem da produzi dnevno s pola sata na sat...

----------


## retha

momze i tanjaa,takoder kod nas isto s spavanjem. I uopce mi nepada napamet forsirati Bubu da spava kad ja mislim da je njoj raspored, ona ce kad dode vrijeme sama ufatiti neku rutinu,kao sto sad npr. hvata rutinu kad treba jesti(i to nam ide okej),pa valjda i spavanje jednom dode na red.  :Wink:

----------


## vilma

hm, proslo je dosta vremena od kad sam citala juula, ali ja sam to sa spavanjem shvatila drugacije.
1. uopce se ne odnosi na bebe
2. juul kaze da ne trebamo, npr. ako je spavanje uobicajeno u 10  navecer, a dijete odbija spavati, traziti od djeteta da ide spavat i to popratit rijecima tipa: pa vec si pospan ili vidim da si pospan, jer mu time porucujemo da on ne zna sam svoje potrebe, da ne zna sam je li pospan ili ne.
ali da je ok traziti od dijeteta da u neko doba smiri aktivnosti, tipa da moze jos neko vrijeme citati u krevetu , zato sto je roditelj umoran i vise mu se ne moze posvetiti ili mu treba odmor jer ga sutra ocekuje naporan dan i sl. jer se kao na taj nacin dijete uci postovati i tude potrebe.
mislim da poruka nikako nije: pustiti dijete da navecer radi sta hoce i do kad hoce.

----------


## kloklo

Vilma  :D

----------


## vilma

da se ispravim. nije da se ne odnosi samo na bebe. ne odnosi se niti na malu djecu, jer je ovdje vazno da dijete moze sagledati posljedice svog ponasanja (ako veceras idem kasno spavat, sutra cu biti umoran) i da moze shvatiti potrebe drugih.
e sad, bas me zanima kad je to.
ja sam svojoj curi (2 god) pocela govorit da nesto ne mogu jer sam umorna, al ne znam kolko tj.kako ona to razumije. ona meni odgovori npr. ''odmorit ces se sutra'' ili mi kaze ''mama, odmori se'', pa me za 10 sekundi pita isto.

----------


## -Sanja-

Bilo mi je sumnjivo to sa spavanjem.
mi smo zaista ogrezli u anarhiji i razumijem kad sveki kaže da ga trebamo naučiti da poštuje naše potrebe. Već sam naručila Kompetentno dijete i Ja sam ja, a tko si ti. 
I već se vidim da sam ubedirana da sam sve krivo napravila kad počnem čitati...

----------


## Romy

Vilma, sjedi 5 8) ! Kao da si jučer čitala  :Wink:

----------


## tratincica

da tako sam i ja to skontala, slicno kao i vilma. kad bi ja Karlu pustila na volju da odluci kad ce spavati ( a pokusala sam i to) on nikako ne bi spavao...ako preskocimo popodnevno spavanje predvece i navece je nepodnosljivo nervozan i umoran i takoder mu ni tada ne pada na pamet poci na spavanje.
Juul nam pokusava promjeniti nacin na koji komuniciramo s djetetom - tipa ne reci "ides sad spavati i tocka" te pustiti djete da se dere na sav glas i protestira nego pokusati koristiti drugaciji pristup "mislim da bi trebao poci na spavanje da se odmoris i da se mama/tata odmore takoder"
hm, medutim, kad djeca mogu to razumjeti i prihvatiti nisam ni sama sigurna - pokusavam pricati s njim sto vise i nekako kroz razgovor i igru ipak dovesti do toga da odspavamo a da se on ne osjeca kao da ga prisiljavam na ista ili kao da je po nekakvoj kazni morao na spavanje.
sad da li postupam OK, recite? 
takoder, spavanje je samo jedna od tema naravno....

----------


## tatek

Nema bas puno veze sa glavnom niti razgovora, no ... u proslom broju Globusa je objavljen razgovor sa J. Juulom, a medju ostalim i da covjek 6 mjeseci godisnje zivi u Hrvatskoj (jer mu je zena Hrvatica), a indirektno se iz teksta moze procitati i da je Jesper postao ovih dana hrvatski gradjanin (ne spominje se da li to znaci da je npr. dobio stalnu dozvolu boravka ili mozda cak drzavljanstvo - npr. dvojno).

----------


## Zorana

Tratincice, nesto mi ne stima u toj tvojoj formulaciji. Detalje stignem tek veceras napisati jer sada zurim. Nadam se da ce se javiti Anchie76, Flower ili netko drugi tko je dobro "prokljuvio" Juulove poruke.  :Grin:  
Ukratko: cini mi se da se tom recenicom koju si napisala puno odgovornosti stavlja na dijete plus sto fali osobni izrazaj od strane roditelja.

----------


## anchie76

A nisam ja bas tak prokljuvila Juula   :Laughing:  

Meni to sto Tratincica govori isto ne stima.

Ja osobno sam Juula shvatila drugacije, kao sto Vilma napisa.

1. Da dijete zaista samo odluci kad zeli ici spavati - to sto ce jedan dan ici kasnije spavati samo ce znaciti da ce sljedeci vjerojatno ici ranije (pa i mi odrasli to redovno radimo, ne?). Djete treba pustiti da slijedi signale SVOG tijela.

2. Mi mozemo odrediti djetetu kada MI zelimo da ono ide spavati, tipa: "zelim da se sada ides odmoriti jer meni sada treba odmor", ali u tom slucaju RODITELJI preuzimaju punu odgovornost za sve poslije te izrecene recenice   :Grin:  

Flo jesam na dobrom putu?

----------


## tatek

> A nisam ja bas tak prokljuvila Juula   
> 
> Meni to sto Tratincica govori isto ne stima.
> 
> Ja osobno sam Juula shvatila drugacije, kao sto Vilma napisa.
> 
> 1. Da dijete zaista samo odluci kad zeli ici spavati - to sto ce jedan dan ici kasnije spavati samo ce znaciti da ce sljedeci vjerojatno ici ranije (pa i mi odrasli to redovno radimo, ne?). Djete treba pustiti da slijedi signale SVOG tijela.
> 
> 2. Mi mozemo odrediti djetetu kada MI zelimo da ono ide spavati, tipa: "zelim da se sada ides odmoriti jer meni sada treba odmor", ali u tom slucaju RODITELJI preuzimaju punu odgovornost za sve poslije te izrecene recenice   
> ...


Nisam citao knjigu, no sto ako dijete ne zeli ici spavati ni u 22:30, pa je zato ujutro za budjenja u 06:30 za vrtic pospano i mrzovoljno i ne zeli se obuci?
Dijete naravno na sve savjete/molbe/zahtjeve da treba ici ranije spavati, jer ce sutra biti pospano uopce ne reagira.
Kako bi se ovaj problem rijesio u duhu Juul-a?
(ne stavljam smajlic, jer je ovo ozbiljno pitanje s kojim se povremeno suocavamo, a jos nismo nasli adekvatan odgovor u duhu dobrog odgoja, sa ili bez AP-a)

----------


## ms. ivy

zar mislite da je npr. dvogodišnjak u stanju sam odrediti kad mu se spava?

andrej bi skakao dok ne pukne, a tad može zaspati samo na ciki. kod njega ne pali ni smirivanje aktivnosti (ne mogu ga silom natjerati da čitamo ili slažemo puzzle), a kamoli prepuštanje odluke kad mu se spava. 

što se tiče "sad sam preumorna za...", to mu još uvijek ne znači puno. ali mi ponavljamo...

----------


## tatek

> zar mislite da je npr. dvogodišnjak u stanju sam odrediti kad mu se spava?


Ja sad govorim o skoro pa 6-godisnjaku ...

S jedne strane, roditeljima se (npr. bas u ovom slucaju) sugerira da djetetu prepuste da samo snosi posljedice svojih akcija (nespavanje koje vodi u jutarnju nervozu), a s druge strane tad jutarnji ritual, ugodan kad je dijete naspavano, prerasta u prisilu (jer se npr. Vedran povremeno ne zeli obuci, vec ga nosimo iz stana u pidzami ili golog pa se oblaci na ulici.

Vjerojatno je point da dijete samo shvati da bi trebalo ici malo ranije spavati ako ne zeli biti mrzovoljno ujutro i iznoseno na ulicu, no to do sada u ove 2-3 godine nismo postigli ...  :/ 
I tako onda povremeno imamo scenu navecer (npr. jucer, uporno nije htio uci u kadu niti ici na krevet i sve je rezultiralo scenom u kojoj je bilo i ljutnje i placa i popisane kupaonice (i roditelja) ... no ujutro je ipak malko bolje.

Treca varijanta (koju primjenjujemo u iznimnim slucajevima zurbe) je da ga sami obucemo ujutro, no to nemam(o) namjeru ciniti pravilom.

Sve ovo je vec tema za sebe (i bila je vec pokretana), no ovdje me zanima kakvu bi metodu predlozili gospoda Sears i Juul ...

----------


## ms. ivy

tatek, znam da si ti mislio na starije dijete ali mene muči i što s malenima.

znam da andrej zna kad je gladan ili sit, kad mu se piški (druga je stvar što je trenutno u "ne" fazi pa mu ponekad moramo dokazati da mu se *stvarno* piškilo)... ali spavanje... to je kod njega oduvijek bio "issue".

doduše, kad kasnije zaspi i ujutro cendra, plače i izvodi (iako se sam probudio), žali se da je umoran... ja mu objasnim da je pospan jer je kasno išao spavati.  :/

----------


## Inesica

eto me malo ovdje  :Wink:  

foru sa spavanjem sam skužila za nešto starije dijete, recimo oko 3godine. mislim da se to odnosi i na to da li im je vruće, hladno i da li su gladni.
no dobro ih je osluškivati i ranije.

primjer sa Petrom. iz niza razloga curka nije spavala u nedjelju. to joj je bilo prvo ne spavanje preko dana. ostala je budna, bez većih problema do oko 21:30 :shock: 

ja se naprosto nisam htjela zamarati jer sam znala da bi u tom slučaju svi bili nervozni.

jučer je prek dana bila turbo vesela i razigrana i imala sam osjećaj da neće ići spavati. ja sam postala umorna i rzvukla krevet i rekla joj da sam umorna i da bi se JA malo legla i odmorila. još jedanput smo složili konjiće (druga priča) i ja sam se legla. ona se još malo igrala i došla na ciku. fino se namjestila u položaj za spavanje i začorila za 5 minuta. to je bilo oko 13:30.

danas je zaspala oko 14:30 (malo prekasno) no isto je nisam htjela forsati. možda je to i bio razlog ali oko 14:10 se zapravo pokakala, nakon toga se počela smirivati i došla meni u krevet.

mislim da ih treba osluškivati i da oni već tu negdje oko dvije godine znaju da su umorni. ako im tada osiguramo da nemaju uzbuđenja i ako vide da se i mi smirujemo (mislim da je ovo jako važno) otići će se odmoriti. isto vrijedi i za na večer. istina, P ide kasno spavati (oko 22:00) ali nama to ne predstavlja neki problem jer sam ja sa njom prek dana doma. da se moramo buditi za vrtić ne znam kako bi išlo

----------


## tatek

Je, ajvi, razumijem i tvoje dvojbe, nasa je Zrinka na tragu Andreju pa se vec naziru slicni problemi ...

Meni osobno je malo lakse razrijesiti dvojbe kod tih malenih (onako u glavi, motivacijski,a  ne prakticno): oni su jos maleni pa takve stvari jos ne mogu razumjeti i mi roditelji smo duzni djelovati tako da im omogucimo sve preduvjete za normalan zivot,a  tu ubrajam i adekvatan odmor (dakle, imam svoju moralnu dozvolu da ih u ime njihovog boljitka spremim na spavanje). Isto tako, ako usprkos 2-3-4 pokusaja da zaspu to ne uspije, tad pustam Zrinku, jer cu je isto tako bez puno moralne griznje savjesti  ujutro brizno obuci i pruziti joj dodatnu paznju jer znam da je pospana, jer se nije naspavala.

S druge strane, od Vedrana ocekujem (a to je i u skladu, dobrog odgoja, rekao bih) da sam "odradi" jutarnje duznosti - obuce se, ode na WC, pospremi krevet, kaze zeli li ili ne druckovati ... a ako je nenaspavan i mrzovoljan, tad to traje satima (doslovno, ako nije zurba u stanju je potrositi i po dva sata na to) sto si ne mozemo priustiti osim vikendom. I sto onda? Da ga ja zabavljam pricama dok ga oblacim (OK u posebnim slucajevima, no definitivno NOK za svakodnevicu, jer ga ne zelim odgojiti da ceka roditeljski servis, dakle za mene je neprihvatljivo), igram na upornost (traje satima i ispada iz kombinacija) ili pak forsiram odlazak i spremanje (sto nit je ugodno nit mi se cini da donosi neke plodove, iako je, cini mi se, jedino u duhu pravila dobrog odgoja) sto izaziva ljutnju i sve sto uz to ide?

(ovo sam sve napisao cisto kao opis mojih, ajmo reci, moralnih dvojbi ...   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## tatek

> ... da se moramo buditi za vrtić ne znam kako bi išlo


Eh, da nema vrtica, ne bi bilo pola frke sa budjenjem kod nas ... no, to nam je ipak svakodnevica. ah ...

----------


## andrea

> zar mislite da je npr. dvogodišnjak u stanju sam odrediti kad mu se spava?
> 
> andrej bi skakao dok ne pukne, a tad može zaspati samo na ciki. kod njega ne pali ni smirivanje aktivnosti (ne mogu ga silom natjerati da čitamo ili slažemo puzzle), a kamoli prepuštanje odluke kad mu se spava. 
> 
> što se tiče "sad sam preumorna za...", to mu još uvijek ne znači puno. ali mi ponavljamo...


slažem se s ajvi  :Smile:  

ja, kad vidim da mu se spava, obično mu kažem: ajde bojane, idemo spavati, na šta on rezolutno viče da neće i sl.

onda ja kžem, ok, idem se ja malo leći, jer sam umorna i spava mi se, a ti dođi kad češ biti umoran, i on dojuri u roku minute

ili mu kažem; ok, nećemo spavati, idemo se samo malo leći i čitati slikovnice ili pričati priču o princezi i onda ide bez problema  :Heart:  

on još sigurno nije u stanju sam verbalizirati ili skužiti kad mu je fakat dosta, jer ako to i čekam, onda dođe do histerije, zbog umora :/

----------


## anchie76

Mislim da je za dijete ok da postoji neki period kad ono "nauci" da je pospano/umorno.  Recimo meni je simpa kak to Andrea radi - ne narusava djetetu integritet, fokusira se na sebe i kako se ona osjeca i mislim da na taj nacin i dijete uci.

E sad jel to u stvari i Jesper misli ili ne, pojma nemam.  Mislim da je ipak vrijeme da se Flo oglasi  8)

----------


## mendula

> od Vedrana ocekujem (a to je i u skladu, dobrog odgoja, rekao bih) da sam "odradi" jutarnje duznosti


Moje kratko roditeljsko iskustvo govori mi da najveće greška radim i najmanje se s razumijem s djecom kad *očekujem* da se nekako ponašaju. Ona ima već tri godine i očekujem da sama pojede svoj ručak. Ona je već velika i očekujem da razumije da joj malu sestru ne mogu ostaviti u pol prematanja da bi njoj ovaj čas dodala vode. Očekujem da ne komplicira s izborom garderobe kad se nama žuri u grad. 
POGREŠNO!
Najbolje sagledam situaciju kad imam pred očima samo svoje dijete i njegove potrebe. Obično veći dio jela pojede sama, ali zadnjih par žlica, kad više nije toliko gladna kao da joj treba da se samo njoj posvetim. Vodu može pričekati, ali takve situacije događaju se samo kad se nakupilo već cijelo jutro da joj se ne posvetim koliko bi ona htjela. Ponekad bi se ona radije ostala doma igrati s ekipom iz susjedstva nego što želi u grad.
Problem je u očekivanjima, ona me zasljepljuju da vidim dijete.
"Dobar odgoj" mi je nešto tako neopipljivo i dušu dalo za nabijanje neodređene krivnje. Baš me briga za dobar odgoj i one koji po njemu ocjenjuju moje dijete.

----------


## vilma

tatek, mozda bi u  skladu sa ''v.k.d.'' bilo pitati se sto vam on time porucuje. npr. ako ima toliki otpor prema tome da mu kontrolirate spavanje, mozda u nekim drugim podrucjima, gdje vam se ne moze suprotstaviti, on osjeca da imate preveliku kontrolu...lupetam, vi cete bolje znati.

----------


## tatek

> tatek, mozda bi u  skladu sa ''v.k.d.'' bilo pitati se sto vam on time porucuje. npr. ako ima toliki otpor prema tome da mu kontrolirate spavanje, mozda u nekim drugim podrucjima, gdje vam se ne moze suprotstaviti, on osjeca da imate preveliku kontrolu...lupetam, vi cete bolje znati.


Ono sto ja osjecam kao poruku Vedranova opiranja spavanju je da bi on htio biti jos sa nama, pretpostavljam da je to sad malo i reakcija na ponovni odlazak u vrtic.
No, cinjenica je da od 16:00 kad ga ja uzmem iz vrtica on je neprekidno sa nama sve do spavanja (sada je to oko 22:00-22:30) i CIJELO vrijeme smo mi sa njim i to na aktivan nacin. Naravno, ponekad sam to ja, ponekad MZ, dok onaj drugi je sa Zrinkom, ali mi tokom popodneva ne radimo ama bas nista nego se bavimo djecom i eventualno zadovoljimo neku svoju elementarnu potrebu (pojedemo nesto, odemo na WC) - ne gledamo TV, ne citamo, ne radimo neku trecu stvar.
I nakon toga, tamo negdje oko 22:30 ja osjecam potrebu da imam makar pola sata vremena bez djece, da recimo pregledam racune, dogovorim sa MZ sto treba kupiti, napraviti itd, a o nekom vremenu za sebe tipa citanje i sl. ... forget it. Jedino citanje sam imao prosli tjedan dva dana kad smo se vracali iz kluba i iz ZAgorja pa je Vedran zaspao u autu - tad sam citao cijelu vecer, jer sam znao da necu imati za to vremena slijedecih x dana.

Naravno da ovako ne moze do unedogled, no zasad to toleriramo, jer osjecamo da treba neko vrijeme za prilagodbu na novi ritam zivota ... i nadam se da ce se to desiti u dogledno vrijeme, jer mi je vec dosta ratovanja oko tog spavanja, jutarnjeg mamurluka i natezanja oko oblacenja itd.

----------


## anchie76

Tatek jesi citao od Jespera "Ovo sam ja, tko si ti?", o granicama, postavljanju istih itd.

Vjerujem da bi ti dosta pomogla, ako nista drugo da bi ti "rasvijetlila" dileme oko postavljanja tvojih osobnih granica Vedranu.  Nije debela knjizica, brzo stivo za citanje, a jako korisno.

----------


## tatek

> Tatek jesi citao od Jespera "Ovo sam ja, tko si ti?", o granicama, postavljanju istih itd.
> 
> Vjerujem da bi ti dosta pomogla, ako nista drugo da bi ti "rasvijetlila" dileme oko postavljanja tvojih osobnih granica Vedranu.  Nije debela knjizica, brzo stivo za citanje, a jako korisno.


Slazem se, malo sam tu "mekan", pogotovo kad su u pitanju takva prijelazna razdoblja kad znam da su i njegove potrebe vece.

Drugi problem je u tome sto je Vedran dosta agresivan kad je u pitanju probijanje tudjih granica - recimo, kad MZ i ja nesto pricamo onda je nekad u stanju vikati i ometati nas do beskraja,a  slicnu taktiku primjenjuje i sad kod spavanja, jednostavno izlazi van iz kreveta i sobe. Tu sad treba naci pravi pristup, nekad ga nadjemo, a nekad bas i ne ...

----------


## anchie76

Meni je veliko prosvjetljenje bilo to "kako" izraziti svoju osobnu granicu a da se pritom ne povrijedi integritet druge osobe.

Jos jedna zanimljiva stvar iz te knjige mi je bilo to kako roditelji koji ne postavljaju osobne granice u principu ne daju prilike djetetu da ih upozna, ono nikad ne sazna u stvari tko su oni i koje su njihove zelje i potrebe.  I takodjer ucenjem da roditelji imaju svoje granice, djeca se na taj nacin uce postivati granice i drugih ljudi poslije u zivotu.

Procitaj, vjerujem da ce ti barem malo pomoci.  Jesi ti citao kompetentno dijete?   Ova knjiga o granicama se dosta nadovezuje na kompetentno dijete.  Mislim moze ju se citati samu za sebe, ali je bolje ako se procitalo komp. dijete prvo jer ti onda nema nedoumica oko toga sto je - i kako se narusava - integritet, samosvijest, osobna granica, osobna odgovornost, itd.  Pa imas manje upitnika nad glavom, jer npr. vec znas kako se narusava integritet i nema potrebe za dodatnim pojasnjavanjem.

Ja bih iz ovog sto si ti rekao mogla i zakljuciti da Vedran prkosi (ti ces najbolje znati jel to prkos ili nesto drugo).  No ako je prkos, JJ je u jednom trenu rekao jednu zanimljivu stvar - ukoliko dijete prkosi to znaci da mu je narusen integritet.  Kod nas je zaista svaki put to bio slucaj.

----------


## Zorana

Anchie, ako nije problematicno pisati o tome javno, moze koji primjer narusavanja integriteta kod vas?
Nesto sam se jos sjetila...Juul je u knjizi spominjao i apetit kao vazan dio necijeg integriteta. Pa se daje primjer djevojcice koja jede slatkise koji su donijeli gosti. E sad, kao primjer rusenja identiteta navedena je reakcija mame u stilu: uzimi jos jedan bombon i dosta je, nije dobro toliko slatkisa jesti...(nije bas tako ali u tom stilu). A kao dobra reakcija se navodi nesto u stilu: Hej, pa ti bas volis jesti te slatkise. I to je to. Dakle, ni neodobravanje ni podrzavanje, cisto "uocavanje" tj. zapazanje onoga sto dijete radi. E sad, moja starija kcer je netko tko voli slatkise i citavi dan bi mogla nesto slatko grickati. Jel joj narusavam integritet ako to ne dozvoljavam, tj. ako postavljam NJOJ granice?

----------


## anchie76

> Anchie, ako nije problematicno pisati o tome javno, moze koji primjer narusavanja integriteta kod vas?


A sta ja znam, zaboravljam brzo  :Razz:  
Npr. ja njemu odredim gdje ce prati zube (ili gdje ih nece prati) - iznad lavaboa ili kade.  Sto je inace svejedno, ali u odredjenom trenutku zabrijem bez nekog bitnog razloga.

Ili odlucim da cu mu ja oprati zube jer sam prezivcana da ga gledam kak brlja i cekam da zavrsi pa da ja napravim samo finish.

Ma nemam pojma, fakat se sad ovako napamet ne mogu sjetiti.  (po ovim primjerima gore covjek bi zakljucio da mu samo narusavam integritet kod pranja zubica   :Grin:  )

Zanimljivo je da tada skuzim da sam zabrijala, ali ovako sad se bas ne mogu sjetiti nekog krajnje poucnog primjera.




> Jel joj narusavam integritet ako to ne dozvoljavam, tj. ako postavljam NJOJ granice?


A joj, nemam pojma. Mene to isto osobno muci.  Vjerojatno da.  Vjerujem da bi Flo bolje znala odgovoriti na ovo, a vidim da je nema tu ovih dana...

----------


## tatek

> Jel joj narusavam integritet ako to ne dozvoljavam, tj. ako postavljam NJOJ granice?
> 			
> 		
> 
> A joj, nemam pojma. Mene to isto osobno muci.  Vjerojatno da.  Vjerujem da bi Flo bolje znala odgovoriti na ovo, a vidim da je nema tu ovih dana...


Mislim da je ovo pitanje  samo vrh ledene sante ... zaista, na koje se sve nacine svima nama (i djeci i odraslima) narusava integritet? Odnosno, gdje zavrsava "zdravo" postavljanje granica, a gdje pocinje narusavanje integriteta?

Kod nas kod kuce postoji pravilo da se zubi peru samo u kupaoni i postujemo ga i mi odrasli. Ponekad ga Vedran narusi (najcesce namjerno, jer zna da nas to ljuti) i za to ponekad dobije i kaznu i mi smatramo da je to OK, jer je dosad vec vise puta umrljao tepih pastom za zube, a jednom i odjecu (sakrio se sa cetkicom s pastom izmedju odjece u ormar), a to znate i sami da se tesko cisti.

Za mene je tu skolski primjer odlazak na putovanje - avion polijece u 12:00 i ako se dijete ne spremi na vrijeme (ustane, obuce, sidje do auta itd) nema nista od putovanja. Da li je rusenje njegovog integriteta, ako ga se tjera da se brze spremi na put? Po mom misljenju nije - ljudski rod i funkcionira tako da se svi mi (ajde dobro, vecina nas   :Wink:  ) prilagodjavamo odredjenim konvencijama i propisima, a isto tako zelimo i da se i nase dijete pridrzava tih pravila (barem ja to zelim). Odricemo se dijelom nase "slobode" u ime djelovanja drustva kao cjeline.

Zanimljivo, kdo nas je psotovanje prometnih propisa sveto pravilo i ni jednom, ali bas NI JEDNOM, sa Vedranom nisam presao ulicu za crvenog svjetla. I Vedran je to usvojio i NI JEDNOM to nije pokusao napraviti ili me recimo nagovoriti na to.

S druge strane, pravila tipa "zubi se peru samo u kupaonici" ili "doruckuje se samo obucen" se povremeno izvrdavaju, a oko pravila tipa "nakon jela se prljavi tanjur i pribor za jelo odloze u sudoper" su stalne rasprave. U cemu je stos, ne znam tocno, mi odrasli se jednako pridrzavamo i jednih i drugih i trecih, no neka su ocito bolji poligon za raspravu i svadju od drugih.

Vise puta sam i ja i sa MZ provjeravao nasa postojeca pravila i uvijek smo zakljucili da ih nema previse i da su jednostavna (prije bih rekao da smo tu predemokraticni nego prestrogi), no zelimo/zahtijevamo njihovo postivanje - sto se ostalog tice, nek caruje tisucu cvjetova ...   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Jel joj narusavam integritet ako to ne dozvoljavam, tj. ako postavljam NJOJ granice?
> ...


Malo je ovo ispalo nespretno jer nisam quotala onaj dio prije gdje prica o hrani.  Prvenstveno sam se odnosila na taj dio o hrani i nasem postavljanja granica NJIMA.

Po Juulu mi se nemamo sta petljati i odredjivati njima granice u sljedecem:
1.  hrani - kad su gladni, koliko zele jesti, i sto zele jesti
2. spavanju - kad zele ici spavati i koliko zele spavati
3. osjecajima - da li im je hladno ili im nije hladno, jel im vruce ili im nije vruce, da li su ljuti, tuzni, veseli, itd.
4.  ima toga jos al se ne mogu sjetiti.

E sad, mi mozemo postaviti SVOJE granice njima.  Znaci ako on zeli spavati ujutro a ti zelis da stignete na avion, TVOJA granica JE da krenete do toliko sati ujutro.  I to mu trebas reci, da je to TVOJA granica.




> Kod nas kod kuce postoji pravilo da se zubi peru samo u kupaoni i postujemo ga i mi odrasli. Ponekad ga Vedran narusi (najcesce namjerno, jer zna da nas to ljuti) i za to ponekad dobije i kaznu i mi smatramo da je to OK, jer je dosad vec vise puta umrljao tepih pastom za zube, a jednom i odjecu (sakrio se sa cetkicom s pastom izmedju odjece u ormar), a to znate i sami da se tesko cisti.



Vidis ovo gore sto si naveo je meni tipican primjer TVOJE granice (dobro tvoje i TZ).  I to treba biti receno djetetu u tom stilu, ne generalizirati, nego reci npr. "ne zelim da peres zube izvan kupaone jer ne zelim da ....".  To je TVOJA granica.  E sad zasto je on namjerno presao tvoju granicu znajuci da ce te povrijediti, treba stati i razmisliti.  Vjerojatno je i njegova granica (nenamjerno) predjena i on uzvraca istom mjerom.


Mislim, meni je sad totalno bezveze sto ja sad toliko pametujem na temu JJ, jer fakat osjecam da ga trebam jos par puta procitati.. Da ni meni neke stvari bas nisu jasne... A i neke koje jesu, niti sama neznam kako bi ih provela u djelo.  Tak da ipak vi sami najbolje procitajte Juula pa da zajedno razglabamo sto je pisac htio reci   :Grin:

----------


## tatek

Ajd, bas cu procitati obje knjige!   :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

> Ajd, bas cu procitati obje knjige!


 :D  :D   

I nemoj odmah ocekivati puuuno.. meni je trebalo 2 citanja da mi stvari pocnu sjedati na svoje mjesto (nakon 1. citanja sam bila totalno u komi zbog svojih roditeljskih (ne)sposobnosti).

Bas me zanima tvoje misljenje o svemu tome kad procitas   :Smile:

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ajd, bas cu procitati obje knjige!  
> 
> 
>  :D  :D   
> 
> I nemoj odmah ocekivati puuuno.. meni je trebalo 2 citanja da mi stvari pocnu sjedati na svoje mjesto (nakon 1. citanja sam bila totalno u komi zbog svojih roditeljskih (ne)sposobnosti).
> ...


I mene zanima.   :Wink: 

U stvari, ne znam zasto ih jos nisam do sada procitao. Procitao sam dosta drugih knjiga, no ova je nekako uvijek izmicala ... Cinjenica da je ova knjiga medju "Rodama" proglasena maltene Biblijom   :Smile:   mi je s jedne strane bila dodatni impuls za citanje, no s druge strane osjecam uvijek neku laganu averziju prema svemu sto je "in", obozavano od vecine itd, kaj ja znam, imam neki alternativni feeling u sebi.   :Laughing:  

Kad sam prosli tjedan procitao u Globusu razgovor sa J.J-om na mene je najvise utjecao njegov fizicki izgled, izgled dobrocudnog ojaceg starijeg gospodina ... ima nesto u njegovu izgledu, nesto pozitivno, sto podsjeca na dobrocudnog medu. (nadam se da se nece uvrijediti ...   :Laughing:  ).

A na mene je djelovala i ova rasprava na ovom topiku - ni ja bas ne obozavam "soljenje" pameti kakvo nude prosjecne amerikanizirane "self-help" knjige, no cijenim emocionalnu ukljucenost pisca koji citaocu ne nize samo fakte i savjete i ostalo, nego mu daje i podstrek za akciju. E sad, neki od postera (a i novinarka, cija je recenzija objavljena u Feralu)su se zalili da su J.J. suhoparan i nize informacije "s visoka", a taj stil mi se jos manje svidja ...

Ukratko, zaista je vrijeme da stvar (tj. Juulove knjige) uzmem u svoje ruke pa to procitam i onda mozemo diskutirati dalje o svemu. Svidja mi se koncept svim stranama poznatih granica, jer sam mrzio igre skrivaca iz svog roditeljskog doma pa mi se zato dopada princip da je sve "na stolu" i svima poznato i obrazlozeno ... pa ce mi sevaljda onda svidjeti i knjiga.

----------


## andrea

> osjecam uvijek neku laganu averziju prema svemu sto je "in", obozavano od vecine .


he he kad bi bar "roda" bila većina  :Wink:

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> osjecam uvijek neku laganu averziju prema svemu sto je "in", obozavano od vecine .
> 
> 
> he he kad bi bar "roda" bila većina


Na ovih nekoliko kvadrata virtualnog web-prostora nazvanog roda.hr ste/smo vecina, a tako ce biti i u onim pravim kvadratima na Crnomercu.   :Wink:  

Malo je OT, ali ne mogu izdrzati: tesko je onako na ulici prepoznati pripadnike mnogih "manjinskih" grupa - strance (ako bas nisu japanci, kinezi ili afro-porijekla ili se en nadvikuju svojim jezikom), esperantiste, ljubitelje avio modelarstva, jahovine svjedoke, uzgajivace glista ili ne znam ja koje  ... No, na ulici je vrlo lako prepoznati mnoge clanove i simpatizere "Rode": nose djecu u marami.   :Smile:  
Bas vidio ovu subotu jednu zenu sa muzem u Bauhausu, nosi ona klinca u crvenoj marami ... da nisu razgovarali sa nekim usputnim znancem (kim li vec) odmah bi pristupio i rekao "Bok, ja sam tatek, a vi/ti?" i sigurno ne bih promasio ...

----------


## andrea

ma znam na šta si mislio, šalim se  :Wink:

----------


## tatek

> ma znam na šta si mislio, šalim se


No frks, i ja ...   :Smile:

----------


## aleta

tatek, a zamisli da jadni ljudi nemaju pojma o rodi, a prilaziš im ti širokog osmijeha i još veliš da si ti tatek! a još pri tom značajno gledaš u bebu u marami!  8)

----------


## tatek

> tatek, a zamisli da jadni ljudi nemaju pojma o rodi, a prilaziš im ti širokog osmijeha i još veliš da si ti tatek! a još pri tom značajno gledaš u bebu u marami!  8)


Hm, imas pravo nezgodna situacija ... sva sreca, nisam nosio fotic, inace bi mogao proci kao onaj NL-novinar u Splitu.

Ali, ja sam ipak 100% siguran da doticna obitelj ima veze s Rodom ... evo, ako se netko prepozna, nek javi.

----------


## dijanam

tatek, nije bas tako.
Kad je moje drugo dijete bilo malo, jako mi se svidjela marama u kojoj je moja prijateljica nosila dijete i narucila sam je. Zbog "greske" u narudzbi mi nikad nije stigla. Tada sam bila samo cula za Rodu i za njena nastojanja vezano za prava trudnica.
Tri godine poslije, dobila sam maramu od zene moga brata koja nema pojma o Rodi. U Zadru sam vec vidjala zene za djecom u marami bez ikakve veze s Rodom. Sto je Mukica jednom rekla-ima ljudi i bez Rode koji su Rodasti. Ja ih znam dosta.

----------


## VedranaV

Tatek, mislim da se ne moraš bojati suhoparnosti i informacija "s visoka".

----------


## -Sanja-

Tatek, nije ti to nikakva garancija.
Ja sam se tako izlanula "Naravno još dojiš" mami jedne bebuške u marami, a ona je prestala jer je trudna (početak trudnoće). Ne znam kome je bio veći bed.   :Embarassed:  
...ali mi je zato bilo super kad mi je rodica rekla da je skontala moje novo auto po Roda naljepnici

----------


## tatek

> Tatek, mislim da se ne moraš bojati suhoparnosti i informacija "s visoka".


Danas predvecer se nadjemo Jesper i ja u Profilu na kratkom citanju ... nakon 100 godina imam slobodno predvecerje u gradu.  :D 
A lista aktivnosti je podugacka, a vremena malo: uz studiranje Jespera (i vjerojatnu kupovinu), treba jos preslusati nove Gustafe, kupiti neke sitnice, pregledati par zanimljivih ducana, pojesti slatkac ili kolac kod Vinceka, malo skicati ljude oko sebe ... i zacas je vrijeme za kuci poci i djecu u krevet poleci. 
Odlazak u grad ("grad") mi je neka vrsta izleta ...

----------

tu-tu-tu-tu-tartufi....
nikad nismo, nikad štufi....staro, ali veselo.. :Smile: 

Ugodna skitnja, tatek...
I ja, ako ugodno izbjegnem majčin obaveze odlazim u skitnju...jeeee..kako kaže JJ..poštujte integritet djece..ali ne i vašeg novčanika   :Razz:

----------


## tatek

> tu-tu-tu-tu-tartufi....
> nikad nismo, nikad štufi....staro, ali veselo..
> 
> Ugodna skitnja, tatek...
> I ja, ako ugodno izbjegnem majčin obaveze odlazim u skitnju...jeeee..kako kaže JJ..poštujte integritet djece..ali ne i vašeg novčanika


Hvala, virgo!   :Kiss:  
Meni je skitnja gradom vazna radi mog moralnog integriteta, a onaj mog novcanika uglavnom ne ugrozavam (pogotovo otkad smo samo na jednoj placi pa smo morali uvesti izvanredne mjere stednje), u zadnje vrijeme ga najvise ugrozava fu****g auto sa popravcima ...  :shock:

----------


## a zakaj

tatek, sutra napisi kakvi su novi gustafi - moze?
da i mi profitiramo od tvoje setnje gradom.

----------


## tatek

> tatek, sutra napisi kakvi su novi gustafi - moze?
> da i mi profitiramo od tvoje setnje gradom.


Cuj, opisivati Gustafe je kao i opisivati okus Vincekovog parfea - moze se, ali nema previse smisla, jer to treba osobno degustirati.   :Laughing:  

No, dat cu sutra svoje osobno misljenje pa nek bude na ravnanje ...   :Wink:

----------


## a zakaj

ja bih se vratila na onaj gore dio rasprave o MOJIM i DJETETOVIM granicama, jer mi tu nesto nije jasno.

npr. ako ja trazim od djeteta da navecer opere zube, to ne radim zbog sebe i svojih granica, nego zbog nekog univerzalno vazeceg pravila po kojem zube treba prati - i to radim za dobro djeteta.
A to je upravo ono sto Juul ne odobrava.

Ako kazem - operi zube jer je tako hocu - zapravo sam neiskrena - jer ja zapravo hocu da opere zube zbog toga sto je to za djetetovo dobro.

ne znam jesam li skroz jasna, ali ne stignem vise pisati... budem kasnije

----------


## anchie76

A mislim da tu sad dolazimo do onog "sto dijete zeli, i sto u stvari treba"...

Dijete vjerojatno ne zeli prati zube, zeli nesto drugo raditi, no TI ZNAS da on treba prati zube, i na tebi je da to provedes u djelo jer je to bitno za njega i on jos nezna da je to bitno za njega.  (uf, tesko je to opisati u par rijeci...)

Djeca zele svasta (ili ne zele nesto), no roditelji su ti koji moraju prepoznati sto djeci zaista treba (ili ne treba) - to je dio roditeljske odgovornosti.


U konacnici, Jesper kaze na par mjesta da roditelj uvijek moze upotrijebiti svoju moc i "natjerati" dijete da napravi to nesto ili ne napravi to nesto, no tada roditelj MORA preuzeti odgovornost za sve sto slijedi poslije (eventualni plac, dreka, udaranje, protestiranje, itd.).

----------


## anchie76

> zrinka
> Osoblje foruma
> 
> 
> Joined: 10 Nov 2003
> Posts: 2816
> Location: Split, Lijepa nasa
>  Posted: Thu Aug 24, 2006 16:25:29    Post subject:      
> 
> ...

----------


## a zakaj

> Dijete vjerojatno ne zeli prati zube, zeli nesto drugo raditi, no TI ZNAS da on treba prati zube, i na tebi je da to provedes u djelo jer je to bitno za njega i on jos nezna da je to bitno za njega.


taj dio mi je otprilike jasan.
problem je u tome da, onako kako sam ja protumacila Juulove poruke, roitelj ne smije djetetu reci "operi zube jer ce ti ses inace zaraditi karijes i to ce te boljeti i morat cemo ici zubaru" (jer time mu daje do znanja da bolje od samog djeteta zna sto je za dijete dobro, i time mu narusava integritet), vec mora to izreci kao svoj zahtjev: "Operi zube jer ja tako hocu!" (takvim nacinom roditelj preuzima odgovornost za pranje zuba, pa ne narusava integritet djeteta).

Ja razumijem Juulovu argumentaciju i prihvacam je, ali mi se cini da je ipak u nekim situacijama upitna.

Jer, osim sto ja zelim da zubi budu oprani, ja zelim i da dijete postupno nauci zasto zubi trebaju biti oprani - kako bi jednog dana sam preuzeo odgovornost za pranje zuba. I to zato jer je prihvatio i povjerovao mojim argumentima, a ne zato jer je na svojoj kozi isprobao kako bole zubi kad se pokvare.

----------


## tatek

Ajd sad lijepo da odgovaram po redu, prvo najnevaznije tj OT:

Bilo u gradu, preslusao Gustafe i potpuno su na tragu onoga sto su i do sada radili. Kome se to svidja ce i ovaj CD biti dobar, a kome ne ni ovaj ne mijenja stvari. Meni je CD OK, ima tu uobicajeno vrlo dobrih stvari, ali i nekoliko bezveznih, a mene samo malo smeta sto nema nesto zaista novo, kao recimo pokoja stvar na zadnjem CD-u "Na maksimumu" nego su tu vec sve poznate rime, stoesvi i melodije, fali mi nesto zaista novo.

Da, i sladoled kod Vinceka je kao i uvijek dobar.   :Grin:  

A sad nazad na temu: kupio sam obje Jesperove knjige ovdje spominjane, Vase kompetentno dijete i Ovo sam ja, a tko si ti, i ovu potonju sam vec procitao cijelu, a ovu prvu do pola (brzo citam, a bio sam i vrijedan i citao do iza ponoci) tako da mislim da sam uhvatio glavne Jesperove ideje.

To sto sam procitao nije mi nista psoebno novo, dosta toga mi je vec poznato odnekud otprije (mislim da sam davno citao na njemackom neke izvatke negdje) i cak je dosta toga kod nas u upotrebi u svakodnevnom zivotu ... naravno, nismo ni mi sveci, ja osobno sam nakon dosadasnjeg citanja primjetio da mi je najveci problem sto u "kriznim situacijama" (tu ponajprije mislim kod Vedranova fizickog nasrtanja na Zrinku) reagiram pod utjecajem emocija pa narusavam integritet (ne fizicki, vec rijecima, neadekvatnim izrecenim porukama), a i ne poticem da on to svoje nezadovoljstvo izbaci van na drugi nacin (rijecima). Trudim se to vec neko vrijeme napraviti drugacije, no zaista me iskreno smetaju ti cesto grubi nasrtaji i onda se vise ne kontroliram ...  :/ 

Usput, bas jucer, dok sam ja bio u gradu, MZ je imala zestok okrsaj sa Vedranom. Njih tri su bili u pjescaniku pa je Zrinka nehotice srusila njegov dvorac od pijeska, Vedran se naljutio i dok se ona vrtila na ringispilu htio ju zbaciti sa njega. MZ se naljutila i zaprijetila da ce ici svi doma ako ne prestane s time, on nije prestao pa su svi krenuli doma, a Vedran je protestirao tako da joj je (dok je ona nosila Zrinku) gurao vrata, mlatio je po nogama i slicno. Dosli su u stan i krenuli sa vecerom i dok su svi klopali on je pod stolom tuckao Zrinku nogama, beljio joj se, gurkao joj ruke i na kraju su se maloj zaletjele pahuljice u dusnik i pocela se daviti ... trajalo je neko vrijeme dok je to izbacila, vec je bila pocela plaviti u licu, a MZ joj je pomagala da to izbaci, a Vedran se za to vrijeme cerekao i vikao "E bas mi je drago, bas mi je drago!". Na kraju je Zrinka povratila sve sto je pojela po sebi, stolu, MZ ... Naravno, nakon cijele scene je MZ posizila i odrezala Vedranu zescu kaznu (nema novca za igracke za rujan) i isla staviti malu spavati ... mala je vristala jos 15 minuta dok napokon nije zaspala. 

Eto, nakon ovakve scene zaista treba biti jak i ostati priseban pa da malom ne priredis fajer koji prelazi granice Jesperovih savjeta ...  :/ 

A zakaj, sto se tice tvog pitanja oko pranja zuba, upravo je taj primjer dan u knjizi "Ovo sam ja, tkos si ti". Prema njemu, roditelji terbaju to prepoznati kao djetetovu potrebu, no mogu mu npr. dati odredjeno vrijeme da to dijete napravi i tako pomoci. I naravno, roditelji su odgovorni za posljedice inzistiranja ...  :/ 

Cisto tehnicki, knjige su mi OK, nisu "bezdusne" kako je to negdje primjeceno, no zaista, u njoj nema puno savjeta koje bi ljudi mogli prakticnop primijeniti. Treba tu dosta razmisljati (mislim da je instinkt ovdje mozda vise od stete nego od pomoci, jer smo svi mi nauceni na neke druge metode odgoja), analizirati, osluskivati sebe i djecu, i tu se nema puno sto prakticno reci.  

Vidjet cu jos sto ce biti do kraja pa mozda jos bude koje pitanje, no obzirom da su sva djece i sve obitelji razlicite ne znam koliko ima uopce smisla traziti neki konkretan savjet ... vise podrsku u nastojanjima za rjesenje problema.
(zanimljivo, madju nasim bliznjima nemamo ni jedan primjer kao nas tj. starijeg decka i mladje curice)

Usput, "Vase kompetentno dijete" nije vise moguce kupiti nigdje u centru grada, prosao sam sve relevantne knjizare (osim "Vukovic-Runjic" i Ilicke Mladosti tj. Librarie) i tek sam u AGM-u zgrabio posljednji primjerak novog izdanja (ostao je jos jedan starog izdanja, 5 kn skupljeg). Svugdje drugdje je rasprodana i vec narucena, no nakladnici su na godisnjem tako da treba pricekati.

----------


## tatek

Evo mene jos malo ... sad sam malo razmisljao kako u stvari nastaviti dalje sa Vedranom.
Ono sto meni pada na pamet je pokusati da on verbalizira problem (to smo vec pokusavali, obicno je bio odgovor da on zeli da se vise igramo sa njim, a to je na tragu onoga sto i mi mislimo da je problem, pogotovo njegovo vrijeme sa MZ koja vise vremena provodi sa Zrinkom nego sa njim), nakon ovakvih (vidi gornji post) i slicnih ispada reagirati sto mirnije (dosad to nije bio uvijek slucaj) i ukazati mu da to nije u redu, te naravno sloziti raspored da se MZ vise bavi njime.

meni osobno je najveca nedoumica ta reakcija kad on napravi Zrinki nesto sto nije OK (cupka ju, drazi, gurka, oduzima igracke, blokira joj put po stanu). Sto uciniti?
Ja obicno kazem da to ne radi (poslusa u 50% slucajeva), no sto kad on nastavi s time? Ja ga obicno izvucem iz konteksta uz neki kraci popratni komentar (to pomogne u daljnjih 15% slucajeva), ali kad i to ne pomogne sto onda? Ja ga vadim (fizicki), a on se uporno vraca i nastavlja sa time ... Prijetnje kaznom (to smo do sada radili, nekad pali, nekad ne)? Fizicko drzanje podalje dok se ne smiri (to sam isto radio, u najtezim slucajevima, otimao se, vikao)? Ima li tko neku trecu ideju? To su trenuci u kojima rijeci malo pomazu ...   :Sad:  

Kad ovo pogledam jos jednom vidim da nisam skoro nista nova rekao sto do sad nismo radili (osim pokusati ostati 100% cool) ...  :/

----------


## a zakaj

> A zakaj, sto se tice tvog pitanja oko pranja zuba, upravo je taj primjer dan u knjizi "Ovo sam ja, tkos si ti". Prema njemu, roditelji terbaju to prepoznati kao djetetovu potrebu, no mogu mu npr. dati odredjeno vrijeme da to dijete napravi i tako pomoci. I naravno, roditelji su odgovorni za posljedice inzistiranja ...  :/


hm... jos uvijek mi je to sumnjivo  :Wink:  




> no zaista, u njoj nema puno savjeta koje bi ljudi mogli prakticno primijeniti. Treba tu dosta razmisljati (mislim da je *instinkt ovdje mozda vise od stete* nego od pomoci, jer smo svi mi nauceni na neke druge metode odgoja), analizirati, osluskivati sebe i djecu,


ovo definitivno vrijedi za mene :/ 




> zanimljivo, madju nasim bliznjima nemamo ni jedan primjer kao nas tj. starijeg decka i mladje curice


evo ti nas, preko foruma smo skroz blizu. Nekad, kad citam tvoje postove, mogla bih sve prepisati, i ubaciti Toncek/Tonka umjesto Vedran/Zrinka!

A sto se tice tvog problema s djecom - imam nekoliko pitanja. Sto o svemu tome misli TZ? Kako se Vedran inace odnosi prema Zrinki - ima li trenutaka kad je njezan, brizan, kad se skupa igraju i smijulje i divljaju i sl? Ili pretezu situacije u kojima se sukobljavaju ili ignoriraju? Kako Zrinka gleda na Vedrana? Da li se situacija izmedju njih dvoje mijenja ovisno o tome da li ih oboje cuva TZ sama, ili ih oboje cuvas ti sam, ili ste vas dvoje skupa s djecom?

----------


## anchie76

Nisam jos stigla procitati tvoj post tatek, prvo cu odgovoriti zakaj a onda citam i komentiram tvoj.




> taj dio mi je otprilike jasan.
> problem je u tome da, onako kako sam ja protumacila Juulove poruke, roitelj ne smije djetetu reci "operi zube jer ce ti ses inace zaraditi karijes i to ce te boljeti i morat cemo ici zubaru" (jer time mu daje do znanja da bolje od samog djeteta zna sto je za dijete dobro, i time mu narusava integritet), vec mora to izreci kao svoj zahtjev: "Operi zube jer ja tako hocu!" (takvim nacinom roditelj preuzima odgovornost za pranje zuba, pa ne narusava integritet djeteta).


Vidis, ja to nisam tako protumacila.  Ja ne vidim nekakvo narusavanje integriteta djetetu time sto ces mu objasniti sto se desava kad ne pere zubice.  Cinjenica je da roditelj ZAISTA u tom slucaju ZNA VISE od djeteta (i u puno drugih slucajeva jer roditelj jednostavno ima zivotno iskustvo a dijete nema), i njegova roditeljska odgovornost je da to znanje prenese djetetu, tj. nauci ga, objasni mu sto ce se dogoditi i zasto to ona kao roditelj zeli i zasto na tome inzistira.

Narusavanje integriteta se desava kad djetetu govorimo jel mu hladno ili toplo, jel gladno ili nije itd. - ukratko, kad mu mi govorimo ono sto mu i samo tijelo signalizira.

A osobno izrazavanje zahtjeva znaci ovo : "(JA) Zelim da ti operes zubice jer ne zelim da ti se pokvare i da te bole.. jer kad ne operemo zubice desi se to i to bla bla bla..."

Znaci da se osobni zahtjev izrazi sa "Volio/voljela bih", "zelio/zeljela bih" i tog tipa recenice, u usporedbi sa

"Rekla sam ti da ides prati zube" "idi prati zube" i takve vrste recenica koje su cisto naredjivanje, nema osobnosti u njima.

odoh sad citati tatekov post....

----------


## a zakaj

> A osobno izrazavanje zahtjeva znaci ovo : "(JA) Zelim da ti operes zubice jer ne zelim da ti se pokvare i da te bole.. jer kad ne operemo zubice desi se to i to bla bla bla..."


Anchie76, moguce da si ipak ti u pravu!

Ali, imam ja jos pitanja.
Sto ako dijete, unatoc nasem ispravnom pristupu, odbije prati zube? I kaze, npr. "E, bas necu". Naravno, to po Juulu ukazuje da negdje postoji problem, jer svaki prkos ukazuje na to da je djetetu prethodno narusen integritet, i takvu situaciju moramo shvatiti kao znak upozorenja (s tim se apsolutno slazem). Ali sto je s pranjem zuba (bas sam zapilila s tim zubima   :Rolling Eyes:  ), kako u tom trenutku ipak postici da budu oprani? Koje nam "mjere" preostaju? Nagovaranje, pregovaranje, fizicka sila (za malu djecu - ali do koje mjere?), kazne (mislim da definitivno nisu u Juulovom duhu)??

----------


## Zorana

TAtek, moram pitati jer u nekim sitnicama prepoznajem nase problemcice. Jel se vama cesto desava da (nesvjesno) favorizirate Zrinku i Zrinkino ponasanje posto je ona mladja??
 Meni se cesto znalo desiti da se prijekorno obratim Zorki, dakle ljut pogled i prijekor, a onda nakon sekundu dvije se sa super smjeskom obratim Jaseni. To je sada jedan primjer, ali bilo je puno slicnih situacija na koje me upozorila jedna psihologica. Nesto smo pricale o tome i onda mi je rekla kako se jako puno roditelja, ona kaze vecina, ulovi (nesvjesno) u tu zamku kad se rodi drugo dijete. I tu onda starije dijete reagira, mi bi rekli nesuradnjom, Juul bi rekao suradnjom. E pa iz toga bi se dalo zakljuciti da vas Vedran s vama suradjuje i salje vam poruke i reakcije na vase ponasanje i reakcije. Sad bi trebalo prokljuviti koje su to vase poruke koje njega muce. 
Ja se i sama dosta mucim sa slicnim problemima i tek sada uspjevam neke stvari rijesiti.

----------


## anchie76

Nisam jos procitala tvoj drugi post, za sad se nadovezujem samo na ovo:




> Usput, bas jucer, dok sam ja bio u gradu, MZ je imala zestok okrsaj sa Vedranom. Njih tri su bili u pjescaniku pa je Zrinka nehotice srusila njegov dvorac od pijeska, Vedran se naljutio i dok se ona vrtila na ringispilu htio ju zbaciti sa njega. MZ se naljutila i zaprijetila da ce ici svi doma ako ne prestane s time, on nije prestao pa su svi krenuli doma, a Vedran je protestirao tako da joj je (dok je ona nosila Zrinku) gurao vrata, mlatio je po nogama i slicno. Dosli su u stan i krenuli sa vecerom i dok su svi klopali on je pod stolom tuckao Zrinku nogama, beljio joj se, gurkao joj ruke i na kraju su se maloj zaletjele pahuljice u dusnik i pocela se daviti ... trajalo je neko vrijeme dok je to izbacila, vec je bila pocela plaviti u licu, a MZ joj je pomagala da to izbaci, a Vedran se za to vrijeme cerekao i vikao "E bas mi je drago, bas mi je drago!". Na kraju je Zrinka povratila sve sto je pojela po sebi, stolu, MZ ... Naravno, nakon cijele scene je MZ posizila i odrezala Vedranu zescu kaznu (nema novca za igracke za rujan) i isla staviti malu spavati ... mala je vristala jos 15 minuta dok napokon nije zaspala. 
> 
> Eto, nakon ovakve scene zaista treba biti jak i ostati priseban pa da malom ne priredis fajer koji prelazi granice Jesperovih savjeta ...  :/


Tatek, Vedran je IMAO SVAKO PRAVO ljutiti se na Zrinku!!!  Zrinka je (nehotice) pogazila njegove granice.  Usla je neplanski u njegov prostor i narusila ga.  A stvar je jos vise eskalirala kad je TM bila ljuta na Vedrana sto se on ljuti na Zrinku (time mu je poslala poruku da on bas i nema pravo ljutiti se na sestru - iako je ona presla njegovu osobnu granicu).  On je bio povrijedjen time svime, i na kraju je on najgore kaznjen... Kakvu mu je to poruku poslalo?  Ne bas bajnu..  Njegove granice nisu bitne drugima, i jos ak se naljuti zbog toga, kazni ga se..... :/ 


Ova knjiga o granicama je lakse stivo.  Citaj Komp. Dijete.  Vjerujem da ce ti puno toga rasvijetliti vezano za odnose Vedrana i Zrinke... Mislim da je bas jedan vrlo slican primjer ovom gore u knjizi (starije dijete udari mladje i kakva reakcija roditelja treba biti).  Iznenadit ces se time sto bi u stvari trebao reci Vedranu   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

A zakaj, ja bi u toj situaciji pustila dijete da ode spavati neopranih zubi. Meni se cini da mi puno puta padamo u tu zamku da tjeramo dijete na obavljanje neke rutine, a djetetu na stetu. I sami tu i tamo rutinu izbjegnemo ponekad pa ne vidim zasto to djetetu ne bi tolerirali. 
Ne znam kakva su vasa djeca, al kod moje je pogubno kad se oni osjecaju kao da stalno nesto MORAJU. Ne treba biti cilj izbjeci nesto sto se nekad mora napraviti. Nije bitno sta. Ali puno puno toga sto mi kazemo da se mora bi trebalo preispitati. Jer nekad nije vrijedno "kacenja" s djecom. 
Vidim i tatek puno inzistira na nekim rutinama.   :Razz:

----------


## marta

> Ja ga obicno izvucem iz konteksta uz neki kraci popratni komentar (to pomogne u daljnjih 15% slucajeva), ali kad i to ne pomogne sto onda? Ja ga vadim (fizicki), a on se uporno vraca i nastavlja sa time ...


A da probas Zrinku izvaditi iz njegove blizine u takvim trenucima? Jel to moguce, jel imate dovoljno prostora? Jer ako on gnjavi Zrinku, a ti reagiras na njega, onda on dobiva to sto trazi, zar ne? Ako maknes Zrinku ili prekines nekako te akcije, a da pri tome ne obratis njemu pretjeranu pozornost, kako onda reagira?

----------


## Zorana

Anchie, super analiza. Meni je to nevjerovatno kako nekad ne vidimo stvari koje su tako ocite. Ovo mislim prije svega na sebe.  :Grin:

----------


## tatek

[quote="a zakaj"]



> no zaista, u njoj nema puno savjeta koje bi ljudi mogli prakticno primijeniti. Treba tu dosta razmisljati (mislim da je *instinkt ovdje mozda vise od stete* nego od pomoci, jer smo svi mi nauceni na neke druge metode odgoja), analizirati, osluskivati sebe i djecu,


ovo definitivno vrijedi za mene :/
[/qoute]
Mislim da je u vrijeme nase mladosti bilo vrlo malo ljudi koji su djecu odgajali na neki nacin drugaciji od tradicionalnog ...  :/  




> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  zanimljivo, madju nasim bliznjima nemamo ni jedan primjer kao nas tj. starijeg decka i mladje curice
> 
> 
> evo ti nas, preko foruma smo skroz blizu. Nekad, kad citam tvoje postove, mogla bih sve prepisati, i ubaciti Toncek/Tonka umjesto Vedran/Zrinka!
> 
> A sto se tice tvog problema s djecom - imam nekoliko pitanja. Sto o svemu tome misli TZ? Kako se Vedran inace odnosi prema Zrinki - ima li trenutaka kad je njezan, brizan, kad se skupa igraju i smijulje i divljaju i sl? Ili pretezu situacije u kojima se sukobljavaju ili ignoriraju? Kako Zrinka gleda na Vedrana? Da li se situacija izmedju njih dvoje mijenja ovisno o tome da li ih oboje cuva TZ sama, ili ih oboje cuvas ti sam, ili ste vas dvoje skupa s djecom?


Ima trenutaka kad je Vedran njezan prema Zrinki, no oni su vrlo vrlo rijetki (nekad su bili cesci). Zajednicka igra najbolje funkcionira kad oboje rade nesto sami za sebe (npr. u pijesku ili sa kockicama) - ako pak Vedran nesto pozeli napraviti Zrinki (npr. premjestiti njenu kockicu) onda ona vristi, ako pak ona njemu pokusa nesto popraviti, onda on vice i/ili ju gura. Bas cisto zajednicke igre ima vrlo malo (recimo, Vedran vuce kutiju u kojoj sjedi Zrinka), jedno vrijeme smo pokusavali smisljati takve igre, no gotovo svi pokusaji su se zavrsavali svadjom nakon pola minute pa smo odustali od toga.
(recimo, psihologica u vrticu nam je savjetovala da smislimo neku aktivnost u kojoj bi djeca nastupila protiv nas roditelja i tako ih ujedinili ... no, zasad je razliak u razvoju ipak malo prevelika da ih angaziramo u tako necem dulje od tih pola minute - recimo, malo rvanja sa mnom ili valjanja po podu itd)


Zrinka inace gleda u Vedrana kao u boga, oponasa ga i opcenito slijedi ga osim kad ju bas direktno ne "opali", tad naravno place i bjezi. Poceli smo tu i tamo primjecivati prve znakove bojazni/straha (recimo, odmice se s puta cim cuje da on stize i slicno) i to nam je dodatni signal da nesto hitno ucinimo po tom pitanju, jer ne zelimo da se razvije taj strah ...

Inace, dobro pitanje, ovo kakva je situaciaj ovisno o tome tko je sa njima.
Najgore je kad smo svi cetvero na hrpi, tad su ceste razmirice.
Kad je samo jedan od nas sa njima tad je obicno bolje (ovo jucer je bila iznimka), i to, cini mi se, nesto je bolje kad sam ja sa njima nego MZ (vjerojatni razlog: MZ s vremena na vrijeme doji Zrinku, a to je Vedranu cesti signal za pocetak zadirkivanja, guranja itd ).
Kad smo u situaciji jedan-na-jedan, tad sa Vedranom nema gotovo nikakvih problema tipa agresije i slicno.
Kad su njih dvoje sami s trecom osobom (probali jednom kod djeda/bake) bilo je iznenadjujuce dobro - mislim da je najveca predstava rezervirana za nas roditelje.

Inace, jedno opazanje: dok smo se ljeti setali uokolo pa Zrinka nije zeljela hodati onda smo ju znali malo ostaviti iza nas, a Vedran se odmah javljao "Pazite na Zrinku, ostat ce", "Pazi da ne padne" i slicno   :Heart:  
Vidis, mozda je to jedna promasena sansa, sad mi svice ... mi smo naime obicno odgovarali "Ma pusti, nece joj nista biti, doci ce za nama ..." (jer je ocekivana reakcija da ju Vedran uzme za ruku i dovede ju, sto Zrinka cesce ne voli nego voli ...). Mozda smo mu mogli cesce dati sansu da joj pomogne pa i pod rizik da cemo malo cesce slusati njen plac.

Kaj se tice MZ, njeno misljenje je slicno mome uz razliku sto je ona vise uz Zrinku pa je onda automatski u poziciji da ju cesce mora braniti od napada, a cini mi se i da ima nesto kraci ziherung pa onda nekad lakse plane na Vedrana od mene.

----------


## a zakaj

> A zakaj, ja bi u toj situaciji pustila dijete da ode spavati neopranih zubi. .... Jer nekad nije vrijedno "kacenja" s djecom.


pa, u pitanju pranja zubi se slazem s tobom, ali to mi je bio samo primjer, mozda ne bas najbolji.
Ima situacija koje jesu bitne, pa me zanima kako postupiti onda? (ako smo vec u proslosti grijesili i izazvali djecji revolt).
Npr. ako se dijete penja na prozor i odbija se zaustaviti? Ili tuce nekog? Ako ima 2 godine, intervenirat cu fizicki - ali ako ima 5 onda bih htjela problem rijesiti verbalno.

----------


## Zoila

ajme tatek, strasna je to scena koju si opisao. Ja bih u takvoj situaciji vjerojatno njega fizicki makla dok se ne smiri, onda snjime razgovarala. Naravno, ako je Zrinka ugrozena, bih nju prvo makla, sredila, umirila, i pustila bih da Vedran radi cirkus u drugoj sobi....no kasnije mu ne bih dala mira dok (kroz razgovora) ne shvaca sto to znaci sto je napravio i rekao. A role-playing, jeste to probali? Da Vedran pokusa sebe zamisljat u Zrinkinoj situaciji (ne da ga Zrinka tak napada, nego da ga netko imaginarno koji je veci od njega, napada itd. Jel on moze "vizualizirati" kako bi se osjecao? Ako uspije, onda neka proba smisljat sam (uz vasu pomoc) alternativne nacine rijesavanja svog bijesa...

ma lako meni pricat i teoretizirati...

----------


## anchie76

> E pa iz toga bi se dalo zakljuciti da vas Vedran s vama suradjuje i salje vam poruke i reakcije na vase ponasanje i reakcije.


Gle, mozda drobim bezveze.. Nisam obiteljski terapeut   :Grin:    Niti znam detaljno vasu situaciju.

Ali iz ovog svega meni nekako naginje na to da se Vedran odnosi prema Zrinki onako kako se vi odnosite prema njemu (nacin na koji vi reagirate u kriticnim situacijama prema njemu, npr. narusavanje njegovog integriteta, on to isto radi prema njoj kad je ljut na nju)

----------


## mendula

> Tatek, Vedran je IMAO SVAKO PRAVO ljutiti se na Zrinku!!!  Zrinka je (nehotice) pogazila njegove granice.  Usla je neplanski u njegov prostor i narusila ga.  A stvar je jos vise eskalirala kad je TM bila ljuta na Vedrana sto se on ljuti na Zrinku (time mu je poslala poruku da on bas i nema pravo ljutiti se na sestru - iako je ona presla njegovu osobnu granicu).  On je bio povrijedjen time svime, i na kraju je on najgore kaznjen... Kakvu mu je to poruku poslalo?  Ne bas bajnu..  Njegove granice nisu bitne drugima, i jos ak se naljuti zbog toga, kazni ga se..... :/


Tatek, mislm da je anchie76 to odlično uočila i iskazala.






> A zakaj, ja bi u toj situaciji pustila dijete da ode spavati neopranih zubi. Meni se cini da mi puno puta padamo u tu zamku da tjeramo dijete na obavljanje neke rutine, a djetetu na stetu. I sami tu i tamo rutinu izbjegnemo ponekad pa ne vidim zasto to djetetu ne bi tolerirali.


Potpisujem do slovca.


Kako nam je topic zakuhao. Sve jedni druge stižemo.

----------


## tatek

> Tatek, Vedran je IMAO SVAKO PRAVO ljutiti se na Zrinku!!!  Zrinka je (nehotice) pogazila njegove granice.  Usla je neplanski u njegov prostor i narusila ga.  A stvar je jos vise eskalirala kad je TM bila ljuta na Vedrana sto se on ljuti na Zrinku (time mu je poslala poruku da on bas i nema pravo ljutiti se na sestru - iako je ona presla njegovu osobnu granicu).  On je bio povrijedjen time svime, i na kraju je on najgore kaznjen... Kakvu mu je to poruku poslalo?  Ne bas bajnu..  Njegove granice nisu bitne drugima, i jos ak se naljuti zbog toga, kazni ga se..... :/ 
> 
> 
> Ova knjiga o granicama je lakse stivo.  Citaj Komp. Dijete.  Vjerujem da ce ti puno toga rasvijetliti vezano za odnose Vedrana i Zrinke... Mislim da je bas jedan vrlo slican primjer ovom gore u knjizi (starije dijete udari mladje i kakva reakcija roditelja treba biti).  Iznenadit ces se time sto bi u stvari trebao reci Vedranu


Naravno, naravno, imao je pravo ljutiti se, i MZ mi je rekla da je ukorila Zrinku (to obavezno radimo kad napravi nesto tog tipa, na to JAKO pazimo), no nije imao poslije pravo vrtjeti joj ringispil da padne a i sve ostalo ...
Nije u tome fora, na to zaista jako pazimo, jer smo skuzili da je to jedna velika zamka u koju smo poceli upadati sasvim na pocetku ..

Ja mozda cak idem u krajnost, jer kad nesto kazem Zrinki (recimo u autu), onda nesto kazem i Vedranu npr. Zrinka kaze "mion' (Kamion), a ja kazem, "Da, Zrinka, to je jedan veeeliki kamion" i odmah dodam "Vedrane, da li si vidio sto vozi ovaj kamion, pun je do vrha asfalta". Pokusavam tu odrzavati ravnotezu sto nije bas zahvalno, no znam da je to vazno za obje strane.

Kao sto rekoh, Kompetentno dijete je vec napola procitano, nastavak ove noci.   :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

Ajme sto smo se raspisali  :D 




> Zrinka inace gleda u Vedrana kao u boga, oponasa ga i opcenito slijedi ga osim kad ju bas direktno ne "opali", tad naravno place i bjezi. Poceli smo tu i tamo primjecivati prve znakove bojazni/straha (recimo, odmice se s puta cim cuje da on stize i slicno) i to nam je dodatni signal da nesto hitno ucinimo po tom pitanju, jer ne zelimo da se razvije taj strah ...


Znas na sta meni ovo lici?  Na precesto gazenje Vedranovih granica od strane Zrinke...   I onda on kad mu pukne film, kad nemre vise izdrzati, kad ju lupi, vi se zastitnicki ponesete prema Zrinki i njega kaznite.    KRIVA poruka poslana Vedranu!!!  Zacarani krug....

Bez obzira sto je Zrinka mala, to joj ne daje za pravo da gazi njegove granice i da se jos od njega ocekuje da ne reagira na to!





> Anchie, super analiza. Meni je to nevjerovatno kako nekad ne vidimo stvari koje su tako ocite. Ovo mislim prije svega na sebe.


Najlakse je stvari skuziti kod drugog. Najteze je kod sebe.  To i terapeuti kazu, pa cini se da je i Jesper negdje u knjizi rekao kak ni on kod sebe nije skuzio neke katastrofalne greske u tim trenucima, tek poslije.

----------


## tatek

> Vidim i tatek puno inzistira na nekim rutinama.


Nemamo ih bas puno.
Ujutro: obuci se, sloziti krevet, piskiti. obuci cipele.
Prije jela: oprati ruke.
Nakon jela: prljavi tanjur i pribor staviti u sudoper.
Nakon povratka kuci: izuti cipele, oprati ruke.
Navecer: pranje ruku, tus
Na balkon se ide u papucama, a ne u carapama.
Nema otimanja iz ruku igracaka, knjiga i ostalog.
Nema guranja, tucnjave.

Nema drugih, niti jednog. 
Nema slaganja igracaka, propisa za kuhinjsko posudje, knjige, TV, CDove itd.

----------


## Zorana

A zakaj, na to pitanje ti je stvarno tesko, da ne kazem nemoguce dati odgovor. Svaka situacija i svako dijete je drugacije. Mi smo valjda svi navikli rjesavati prvo simptome pa onda traziti uzrok ponasanju. A nemoguce je na povrsnim simptomatskim primjerima reci sta bi i kako trebalo postupiti. (U ovo ne ubrajam neke stvarno opasne situacije tipa trcanje preko ceste, penjanje na prozor itd. Tu valjda svi reagiramo instinktivno i automatski skacemo da vratimo dijete natrag, ako se vec dijete ne odaziva)

----------


## zrinka

anchie, a da otvoris privatnu praksu, super ti ide, zbilja, mislim da imas dara   :Love:  

jel mozda juul trazi asistenticu?

----------


## mendula

Tatek, oprosti što smo se tebe uhvatili. Nadam se da se nećeš uvrijediti što ti ukazujemo na neke greške. Željela bih ti pomoći, vidim da pomoć tražiš i prihvaćaš, pa me to veseli.

Mislim da ti ovaj pristup "Vedranu kad i Zrinki da se Vedran ne osjeća zapostavljenim" nije baš ok. Naime, nisi autentičan. Verdan vjerojatno osjeća, ako ne svaki onda svaki treći put (pa kad skuži foru čitat će te svaki put), da se njemu obraćaš ne zato što ti od sebe imaš želju i potrebu da mu nešto kažeš, nego zato jer ti je Vedran na neki način problematičan. Probaj to izbjeći.

----------


## tatek

> Ajme sto smo se raspisali  :D 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Ne, nije, nije ...
Mozda sam to ispustio reci, ali JAKO pazimo da ukorimo Zrinku svaki put kad ucini nesto Vedranu (pokusa uzeti igracku, srusi nesto). Isto tako, VRLO CESTO kad ukorimo Vedrana radi neceg takvog spomenem da isti propis vrijedi i za nju kad njemu ucini istu stvar.
Vjerujte mi, nisma propustio ni jedan jedini put da ukorim Zrinku ... no, jasno, nakon tog ukora ona ne radi probleme, ako inzistira jednostavno ju maknem i ona ode traziti drugu igracku ili ode na cuclanje ako je bas jako nervozna .. dok Vedran cesto inzistira.

Znam, nije jednostavno, pogotovo sto tu nema ravnoteze - na svako Zrinkino oduzimanje stvari Vedranu dodje recimo 50 Vedranovih njoj (kao sto vec rekoh, sad ga se ona vec pomalo boji pa se ni ne usudi ista uzimati).

Ali ovaj problem ostaje definitivno kao graba u koju mozemo lako upasti i treba jako paziti ...
Meni se i dalje cini da je glavni problem paznja tj. vrijeme provedeno sa njime. Ja sam otprilike 50-50 sa njima oboje i ja ne osjecam toliko posljedice, no kod MZ je drugacije (prvenstveno radi cuclanja i mazenja nakon toga) i mislim da nam je tu za mijenjati stvari.

----------


## VedranaV

Kako ih korite?
Što radite ako je stvarno bila nezgoda?

----------


## tatek

> Tatek, oprosti što smo se tebe uhvatili. Nadam se da se nećeš uvrijediti što ti ukazujemo na neke greške. Željela bih ti pomoći, vidim da pomoć tražiš i prihvaćaš, pa me to veseli.
> 
> Mislim da ti ovaj pristup "Vedranu kad i Zrinki da se Vedran ne osjeća zapostavljenim" nije baš ok. Naime, nisi autentičan. Verdan vjerojatno osjeća, ako ne svaki onda svaki treći put (pa kad skuži foru čitat će te svaki put), da se njemu obraćaš ne zato što ti od sebe imaš želju i potrebu da mu nešto kažeš, nego zato jer ti je Vedran na neki način problematičan. Probaj to izbjeći.


Nema frke, ja sam se tu i javio zato da mi date neku ideju, savjet, jer osjecam da smo blizu kraja sa idejama ... uostalom, zato i citamo knjige da saznamo nesto novo, pa mozemo to onda cuti i od vas.
A svjestan sam da i radimo greske ... no malo je problem prikazati tako kompleksan problem kroz 100 ili 200 linija teksta pa onda propustim nesto spomenuti i onda se iskrivi slika situacije (kao npr. to sa ukorima Zrinki).

Da, slazem se da u tim trenucima nisam sasvim autentican ... iako, imali smo mi i prije Zrinke duge razgovore u autu, on je puno puno ispitivao, razgovarali smo osvemu i svacemu i onda sam ja vec navikao da u autu tece razgovor, cak i kad nema direktnog povoda. 
Mogu pokusati malo pripaziti na to.

----------


## Zorana

Ja kod sebe primijetim da mi stupanj ljutnje na mladje dijete nije nikada jednako visok ko na starije.  :?

----------


## tatek

> Kako ih korite?
> Što radite ako je stvarno bila nezgoda?


Ako je bilo nenamjerno (to se uglavnom vidi), tada predjemo preko toga.
(tocno vidim na njemu, na licu, u glasu, kad se slucajno desilo, a obicno i kaze "bilo je slucajno")

Ako nije, obicno ide nesto tipa "Molim te pripazi ...", "Vedrane, ne zelimo da uzimas Zrinki igracke, ni ona ne smije tebi ..." itd u tom stilu.

Kazne: do sada su obicno bile da ne smije poklopati slatkac slijedeci dan ili u tezim slucajevima nije dobio tjedni novac za slatkise/igracke. JUcerasnji show je bio medju najtezima, ostao je bez pola mjesecne love za igracke (odredila MZ).

----------


## anchie76

> anchie, a da otvoris privatnu praksu, super ti ide, zbilja, mislim da imas dara   
> 
> jel mozda juul trazi asistenticu?


A jooj   :Embarassed:    Sta ce biti kad procitam 3. i 4. put?  Mozda i ima nade da ne ostanem nezaposlena kad ostanem bez ovog posla. Juuuuuleeeeee   :Grin:  

Sad vidim da se i Vedrana javila... SAD cete vidjeti tko treba otvarati privatnu praksu  8)

----------


## Zorana

Znaci, Vedran u biti puno vise osjeti posljedice svog ponasanja nego Zrinka?

----------


## tatek

> Ja kod sebe primijetim da mi stupanj ljutnje na mladje dijete nije nikada jednako visok ko na starije.  :?


Tu se i ja pridruzujem ...
Ali, tesko mi je naljutiti se isto na nekoga tko pokusa uzeti igracku iz ruke (naravno, ne uspije) i na nekoga tko trgne igracku tako da i igracka i mala odlete na pod ...
A i drugacije je kad netko to napravi deset puta dnevno, a netko mozda dvaput ...


Dok sve ovo pisem imam njihova lica pred sobom, znakovito je da vidim nasmijesenu Zrinku i ljutitog Vedrana ... volio bih ih vidjeti oboje nasmijesene, no ne mogu ... cijela ta zbrka utjece na mene tako da Vedrana cesto vidim u negativnom svjetlu, a jos kad dodju dogadjaji kao onaj jucer, dok se cereka, a mala se guti, zaista mi je tesko voljeti ga u takvim trenucima, jednostavno ne podnosim trenutke kad jaci maltretira slabijega. Pokusavam dozvati u sebe ljubav prema njemu i shvatiti da je i on mali i da se ne snalzi u ovom svijetu, no to tek dodje u mene kasnije, za minutu, dvije, tri ... ne zelim reci da sam posebno grub prema njemu ili nesto slicno, ali sigurno mi je drugaciji recimo ton glasa, poruka ...

Potpuno drugacije je kad provedemo miran dan bez puno ispada, tad je i moj odnos prema njemu puno meksi, pa cak i kad napravi nesto ... vjerujem da je i njemu to vidljivo.

Da li se i vi osjecate slicno kad ste u takvim situacijama?

----------


## tatek

> Znaci, Vedran u biti puno vise osjeti posljedice svog ponasanja nego Zrinka?


Da, zato sto je takvo njegovo ponasanje cesce i uporniji je u tome da ostvari to sto zeli (uzeti igracku, gurnuti, gnjaviti).

Culi smo vec prijedloge da bismo trebali i Zrinki davati neke simbolicne kazne (tipa oduzeti igracku na jedan dan) kako bi to izgledalo ravnopravnije. To nismo napravili, nije u nasem duhu da to radimo samo ravnopravnosti radi (ni Vedran ne dobiva kaznu za oduzimanje igracke, samo prijekor i to obicno blazi).

----------


## a zakaj

> JAKO pazimo da ukorimo Zrinku svaki put kad ucini nesto Vedranu (pokusa uzeti igracku, srusi nesto). Isto tako, VRLO CESTO kad ukorimo Vedrana radi neceg takvog spomenem da isti propis vrijedi i za nju kad njemu ucini istu stvar.


mozda biste tu mogli drukcije - umjesto da ti ili TZ korite zrinku, naucite vedrana kako da sam rijesi problem: npr. da jkoj on kaze NE, ili da je njezno odgurne ili pomakne, da joj ponudi neku drugu igracku u zamjenu za onu koju on zeli i sl. Kod nas to dosta dobro funkcionira. I jos komentiramo uz humor: "Joj, kako ona jos nis ne kuzi... morat cemo je nekako nauciti... daj joj ti pokazi" i sl. 





> Meni se i dalje cini da je glavni problem paznja tj. vrijeme provedeno sa njime. Ja sam otprilike 50-50 sa njima oboje i ja ne osjecam toliko posljedice, no kod MZ je drugacije (prvenstveno radi cuclanja i mazenja nakon toga) i mislim da nam je tu za mijenjati stvari.


ja bih rekla da se tu mozda varate (tak smo se i mi dugo varali   :Wink:   )
ono sto si rekao u nekom ranijem postu - kako ste lose reagirali na njegov pokusaj brige o Zrinki - mislim da kljuc problema lezi u tome.
Pokusaj to vidjeti ovako: za Vedrana i Zrinku nije rjesenje da svaki od njih dobije svoj dio kolaca (=nepodijeljene roditeljske paznje) - vec je vazno da njih dvoje nauce komunicirati medjusobno sto bolje, i da zajedno dobivaju roditeljsku paznju (npr. dok ona cica, nek se TZ zeza s Vedranom - mozda na Zrinkin racun: "pogledaj kak stalno hoce cicati - pa kak joj nije to vec dosadno - stvarno je mala beba..." ili nek ju on skaklja dok cica, ili nek za to vrijeme stavlja lutku sebi ili zrinki na cicu - tak nesto...)

----------


## Zorana

Ja mislim da i mi tu puno grijesimo jer ih stavljamo u kontekt slabiji-jaci. Starija djeca su fizicki jaca, veca itd. Ali namjere i motivi su im isti. Znaci,  nisu oni krivi sto mogu jace mlatnuti ili oteti igracku, dok mladje dijete to ne moze. A da moze vjerovatno bi. 
Ovde blokiram jer i sama imam slicne probleme pa jako cesto u starijem djetetu trazim gresku, tek onda u mladjem.

----------


## a zakaj

> Ja kod sebe primijetim da mi stupanj ljutnje na mladje dijete nije nikada jednako visok ko na starije.  :?


potpis, potpis!
ali nije stvar u djetetu nego u meni. I kad je Toncek bio Tonkine starosti, vise sam se ljutila na njega nego sto se sad ljutim na nju. Koja nepravda!

----------


## Zorana

Tatek, hoces vjerovati da se kod mene stanje puno puno popravilo otkad sam izbacila kaznjavanje? Doduse, nismo mi ni imali neke kazne vaseg tipa. Ja sam starije dijete u naletu ljutnje znala posjesti na kauc i morala je tu sjediti par minuta dok se ne smiri situacija. Ili bi je poslala u sobu. Otkad to ne radim, sve je puno mirnije.
Skontala sam da mi sama kazna uopce ne rijesi situaciju, a sigurna sam da mala djeca jako brzo zaborave zasto su uopce kaznjena pa ih kazna samo jos vise frustrira. Plus sto su rijetke uzrocno posljedicne kazne tipa: namjerno si prolio sok, sada obrisi pod. Uglavnom kazna nema veze s onim za sto je dijete kaznjeno.

----------


## mendula

> dok se cereka, a mala se guti, zaista mi je tesko voljeti ga u takvim trenucima, jednostavno ne podnosim trenutke kad jaci maltretira slabijega.


Zamisli kako gadan osjećaj njega tjera da vas na tako drastičan način pokušava pridobiti da ga razumijete.
Djeca nisu zla. Tvoj Vedran ne cereka se od zlobe. On pokušava vama prenijeti svoju tešku bol. Vedran nije zao, on samo glasno zove upomoć. Nemoj se na njega ljutiti, tj. nemoj ga stalno gledati iz istog kuta. Probaj se zamisliti u njegovim cipelama 24/7, kad situacija još nije zakuhala, kad se nepravda gomila, kad on još guta. Sjeti se da on voli svoju sestru ali mu smetaju zaboravljanja na njega.

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  JAKO pazimo da ukorimo Zrinku svaki put kad ucini nesto Vedranu (pokusa uzeti igracku, srusi nesto). Isto tako, VRLO CESTO kad ukorimo Vedrana radi neceg takvog spomenem da isti propis vrijedi i za nju kad njemu ucini istu stvar.
> 
> 
> mozda biste tu mogli drukcije - umjesto da ti ili TZ korite zrinku, naucite vedrana kako da sam rijesi problem: npr. da jkoj on kaze NE, ili da je njezno odgurne ili pomakne, da joj ponudi neku drugu igracku u zamjenu za onu koju on zeli i sl. Kod nas to dosta dobro funkcionira. I jos komentiramo uz humor: "Joj, kako ona jos nis ne kuzi... morat cemo je nekako nauciti... daj joj ti pokazi" i sl. 
> 
> 
> ...


Ovo sa nudjenjem druge igracke smo vec dosta puta probali i tu ima nekog napretka. Imamo jedan slucaj kad smo bas tako sa jednim drugim klincem dobili nesto sto je njemu bilo jako vazno i ja se uvijek pozovem na taj slucaj koji on dobro pamti.
No, mislim da bi ovaj dodatni koemntar mogao dodati malo bolju atmosferu.

Reci cu TZ za ove ideje kod cicanja, nek ona malo razmisli. Hvala!

----------


## a zakaj

> Tatek, hoces vjerovati da se kod mene stanje puno puno popravilo otkad sam izbacila kaznjavanje?


mozda ce lakse povjerovati ako i ja kazem isto?
s tim da smo mi to napravili tek nedavno (MM-a sam dugo uvjeravala, i uspjelo je kad je poceo citati JJ-a), a vec se vide pozitivne promjene.
Mislim da su kazne posebno kontraproduktivne kad se radi o svadjama medju djecom, jer narusavaju i taj bratsko-sestrinski odnos, a ne samo odnos roditelj-dijete.

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dok se cereka, a mala se guti, zaista mi je tesko voljeti ga u takvim trenucima, jednostavno ne podnosim trenutke kad jaci maltretira slabijega.
> 
> 
> Zamisli kako gadan osjećaj njega tjera da vas na tako drastičan način pokušava pridobiti da ga razumijete.
> Djeca nisu zla. Tvoj Vedran ne cereka se od zlobe. On pokušava vama prenijeti svoju tešku bol. Vedran nije zao, on samo glasno zove upomoć. Nemoj se na njega ljutiti, tj. nemoj ga stalno gledati iz istog kuta. Probaj se zamisliti u njegovim cipelama 24/7, kad situacija još nije zakuhala, kad se nepravda gomila, kad on još guta. Sjeti se da on voli svoju sestru ali mu smetaju zaboravljanja na njega.


Na svjesnoj razini znam da nije zao, ali na instinktivnoj ga dozivljavam kao zlog tu prvu minutu-dvije. Pazim da mi se ne omakne neka prestroga reakcija, ali dozivljaj je taj. Siguran sam da bi moja reakcija bila drugacija da nema tog mog dozivljaja i vjerojatno bih ga lakse smirio, no, kao sto rekoh, usprkos pokusajima da taj osjecaj negiram, on je tu u meni. Nestane nakon 2-3 mirnija dana, no kad zaredaju ispadi tad ga osjecam u dubini kod moje prve reakcije ...
Mislim da bih se rijesio toga da imam koji trenutak za sebe, da ishodam ili izbickliram te negativne osjecaje, no u ovom ritmu posao-kuca-djeca i ponovo ne mogu naci to vrijeme.   :Sad:

----------


## tatek

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tatek, hoces vjerovati da se kod mene stanje puno puno popravilo otkad sam izbacila kaznjavanje?
> 
> 
> mozda ce lakse povjerovati ako i ja kazem isto?
> s tim da smo mi to napravili tek nedavno (MM-a sam dugo uvjeravala, i uspjelo je kad je poceo citati JJ-a), a vec se vide pozitivne promjene.
> Mislim da su kazne posebno kontraproduktivne kad se radi o svadjama medju djecom, jer narusavaju i taj bratsko-sestrinski odnos, a ne samo odnos roditelj-dijete.


Mi smo ih vec dosta srezali prema prijasnjem stanju, a vjerujem da cemo ici u tome i dalje ...

----------


## Zorana

A zakaj, sto posto potpisujem.   :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

> Sjeti se da on voli svoju sestru ali mu smetaju zaboravljanja na njega.


samo da malo obranim tateka, pa idem na pauzu   :Wink:  
Ako je tatekova obitelj fakat klon nase obitelji (ko sto mi se cesto cini) - onda mislim da umjesto njega mogu reci: kolicina energije koju mi ulazemo u starije dijete je daleko, daleko veca od one koju ulazemo u mladje. Zapravo, kao roditelji puno cesce zapostavljamo mladje (dobro, osim vremena za cicanje), jer je s mladjim LAKSE. Samo sto sa starijim nekad ne znamo KAKO!

obratite paznju na to da se skoro svi Tatekovi postovi odnose na probleme s Vedranom! Ocito je da se na Vedrana ne zaboravlja, samo sto je s Vedranom puno TEZE.
Tatek, jesam li u pravu?

----------


## mendula

> Pazim da mi se ne omakne neka *prestroga* reakcija, ali dozivljaj je taj. Siguran sam da bi moja reakcija bila drugacija da nema tog mog dozivljaja i vjerojatno bih ga lakse smirio, no, kao sto rekoh, usprkos pokusajima da taj osjecaj *negiram*, on je tu u meni. Nestane nakon 2-3 mirnija dana, no kad zaredaju ispadi tad ga osjecam u dubini kod moje prve reakcije ...
> Mislim da bih se rijesio toga da imam koji trenutak za sebe, da ishodam ili izbickliram te negativne osjecaje, no u ovom ritmu posao-kuca-djeca i ponovo ne mogu naci to vrijeme.


Nemoj taj osjećaj pokušati negirati, osjećaji se ne daju. Iskoče u obliku prestroge reakcije. Ili, ako koristiš puno energije da ih zatomiš, eto ti psihosomatskog problema.
Promijeni mjesto s kojeg gledaš, uđi u Vedrana i doživljavaj s njim.

----------


## tatek

> mendula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Sjeti se da on voli svoju sestru ali mu smetaju zaboravljanja na njega.
> 
> 
> samo da malo obranim tateka, pa idem na pauzu   
> Ako je tatekova obitelj fakat klon nase obitelji (ko sto mi se cesto cini) - onda mislim da umjesto njega mogu reci: kolicina energije koju mi ulazemo u starije dijete je daleko, daleko veca od one koju ulazemo u mladje. Zapravo, kao roditelji puno cesce zapostavljamo mladje (dobro, osim vremena za cicanje), jer je s mladjim LAKSE. Samo sto sa starijim nekad ne znamo KAKO!
> 
> ...


U pravu si od rijeci do rijeci!

A psihosomatski problemi - naravno da ih imam, upravo od vremena kad su stigla djeca ...  :/

----------


## mendula

> kolicina energije koju mi ulazemo u starije dijete je daleko, daleko veca od one koju ulazemo u mladje. Zapravo, kao roditelji puno cesce zapostavljamo mladje (dobro, osim vremena za cicanje), jer je s mladjim LAKSE. Samo sto sa starijim nekad ne znamo KAKO!


Ooo, kako poznato...    :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

Tatek, mislim da je zbog tvog djetinjstva i odgoja koji si preživio skroz normalno da imaš osjećaj koji imaš kad Vedrana napravi nešto neprihvatljivo. Meni nekad pet puta na dan dođem da namlatim svoje dijete (nisam nikad, da se ne brinete). Uvijek se tada podsjetim da je to zbog zla koje sam ja proživjela i da je to moj problem, a ne njegov, i onda se fokusiram na njega, kojeg doživljavam kao malog čovjeka koji je još iskren i nesputan, kako u dobrom, tako i u onom što interpretiramo kao loše.

Meni se nikako ne sviđa savjet o zafrkavanju u vezi cicanja jer će se potencijalno vratiti ako Zrinka bude veća i još bude htjela dojiti, ne sviđa mi se što se cicanje povezuje s malim bebama jer je prirodno da i veća djeca doje, a mislim i da djeca osjećaju kad im se ruga ili zafrkava na njihov račun, makar ne razumiju riječi.

Da budem "blunt", pa makar i u krivu: iskreno, mislim da očekuješ od Vedrana više nego što on realno može.

----------


## VedranaV

Odnosno, ne mislim, nego je to moj dojam.

----------


## anchie76

Slazem se s Vedranom u potpunosti.  Kao da pisem o sebi kad citam njen post.

Tatek jesi citao "otrovne roditelje"?  Mislim da ce ti pomoci u tome da skuzis zasto reagiras tako kako reagiras..

Ajme, al smo ti sad slozili literature za citanje   :Laughing:

----------


## tatek

> Tatek jesi citao "otrovne roditelje"?  Mislim da ce ti pomoci u tome da skuzis zasto reagiras tako kako reagiras..
> 
> Ajme, al smo ti sad slozili literature za citanje


Vec citao!
(jos su doma, ovih dana vracam vlasniku pa cu tim povodom jos malo prelistati ...   :Wink:  )

----------


## a zakaj

> Meni se nikako ne sviđa savjet o zafrkavanju u vezi cicanja jer će se potencijalno vratiti ako Zrinka bude veća i još bude htjela dojiti, ne sviđa mi se što se cicanje povezuje s malim bebama jer je prirodno da i veća djeca doje, a mislim i da djeca osjećaju kad im se ruga ili zafrkava na njihov račun, makar ne razumiju riječi.


ma, nisam to mislila na takav nacin, rugalacki. Nego nesto dobronamjerno i blago. Tonceku je to znalo biti zgodno i djelovalo je dobro. Npr. ona trazi cicu po peti put u sat vremena, dok se pokusavam igrati s njim, i onda ja reagiram u ovom stilu: "Oooo, pa gle ti nju! Opet bi cicala! Pa kaj da radimo, Toncek? Moze jedna cic-pauza?" Body language ukazuje na to da zapravo nemam nis protiv dojenja u tom trenutku. Dotle je cica vec u funkciji, Toncek se smijulji, a i Tonka (s cicom u ustima).

A sto se tice povezivanja dojenja s malim bebama, meni je bilo najprirodnije da Tonceku objasnim cinjenicu da on ne doji, a Tonka da, time sto je ona beba a on veliki decko. Ako ce Tonka s 3 godine jos uvijek dojiti, to se nece promijeniti (trogodisnjakinja ce i inace sedmogodisnjaku biti "beba", dojila ne dojila)

----------


## Vishnja

> Ali iz ovog svega meni nekako naginje na to da se Vedran odnosi prema Zrinki onako kako se vi odnosite prema njemu (nacin na koji vi reagirate u kriticnim situacijama prema njemu, npr. narusavanje njegovog integriteta, on to isto radi prema njoj kad je ljut na nju)


nisam sve stigla da procitam, ali ovo sam zapazila kod nas. sve nepozeljne gestove i recenice koje cinim i izgovaram ivani, a nisam ih svesna, nakon nekog vremena cujem od nje kako ih upucuje sestri.
javicu se opet kad iscitam sve...

----------


## VedranaV

a zakaj, hvala, sad bolje razumijem što si htjela reći.

----------


## tatek

Evo vikend update:
J. Juul procitan (u subotu dovrsio "Kompetentno dijete") i, reakao bih, dobrim dijelom apsolviran tj. citao sam ga sa razmisljanjima o nasoj sadasnjoj situaciji (naravno, bit ce tu jos citanja, pogotovo kad me budu interesirale druge stvari). Mislim da je jedna od bitnih cinjenica na koje smo zaboravili one osobne poruke (odnosno JA-poruke, kako ih zovu u nekim drugim knjigama). O tome sam vec citao u jednoj drugoj knjizi (ne sjecam se vise kojoj, mislim da je bilo nesto od tandema Miljkovic/Rijavec) i primjenjivali smo to neko vrijeme s klincima i koliko se sjecam dobro je primljeno ... e, onda smo iz nekog razloga zaboravili na to.   :Embarassed:  
Ja sad krecem s time i nagovaram MZ da to isto ucini (jos nije procitala knjigu) pa da vidimo efekt. Obzirom da imamo vec iskustva s time vjerujem da cemo se dosta brzo snaci, no vidim da me sad na pocetku sve vuce na "ublazavanje" tj. onaj kondicional i neutralni govor za koji J.J. kaze da nije efikasan i da ne odrazava osobni stav. Eto, vidjet cemo ...
Pokusat cemo isto tako ukinuti kazne, odnosno na neki nacin prebaciti odgovornost na Vedrana kod stvari/situacija koje su sad malo problematicne (recimo, jutarnje spremanje). Shopping groznica je osjetno slabija otkako ima svoj tjedni/mjesecni fonda novca  i otkako ga dajemo direktno njemu u kasicu pa ga on zaista fizicki vidi. Isto tako, navecer ide lakse na spavanje otkako mu MZ cita pricu, a ne ja (obzirom da je problem da on zeli vise druzenja sa mamom).

Preko vikenda smo imali jedan oduzi ispad kad je maltretirao Zrinku, pokusavao sam prvo rijecima, no nije islo pa sam ga morao fizicki odvojiti (isli smo na izlet pa sam ga iznio iz stana pred haustor) i onda se sam od sebe ohladio. Sebi upisujem plus sto sam bio cijelo vrijeme cool i kontrolirao se, a Vedranu jedan plus sto se nakon izlaska brzo sam ohladio, a minus zato sto ga je zaista obuzeo bijes i kidisao je nekoliko minuta kao da mu zivot ovisi o tome ako udari Zrinku.
No, cim smo sjeli u auto, otisli na izlet, bili tamo satima sa prijateljima ... sve je bilo OK.

Za kraj jedno pitanje svima: da li mislite da je u ovakvoj situaciji bolje klince malo razdvojiti da se situacija smiri pa onda polako povecavati zajednicko vrijeme usporedo sa ansim drugacijim pristupom (osigurava vise mira u kuci, no nije nam cilj da tako dugorocno rjesavamo problem) ili ih pak namjerno drzati vise zajedno pa da tako poticemo rjesavanje te situacije (pa makar kroz sukobe ...)?
Meni se cini da je prvo mozda pametnije (a sigurno i lakse za nas i nase zivce), no rado bih cuo komentare!

----------


## Vishnja

> Za kraj jedno pitanje svima: da li mislite da je u ovakvoj situaciji bolje klince malo razdvojiti da se situacija smiri pa onda polako povecavati zajednicko vrijeme usporedo sa ansim drugacijim pristupom (osigurava vise mira u kuci, no nije nam cilj da tako dugorocno rjesavamo problem) ili ih pak namjerno drzati vise zajedno pa da tako poticemo rjesavanje te situacije (pa makar kroz sukobe ...)?
> Meni se cini da je prvo mozda pametnije (a sigurno i lakse za nas i nase zivce), no rado bih cuo komentare!


 i ja mislim da je bolje razdvojiti ih, mozda ne samo zato da se sprece sukobi, vec i da bi vedran proveo vise vremena sa mamom (posto izgleda da mu bas to nedostaje). za moju ivanu su  bila korisna popodneva koja je provodila samo sa mnom, u setnji i razgovorima. posle toga bi bila daleko tolerantnija prema sestri. zajednistvo je divno, ali mislim da je svakom detetu ipak neophodno da se ,makar i na kratko, oseti kao jedince koje prima stoprocentnu paznju.

----------


## mendula

Ne bih tako općenito određivala je li bolje zajedno ili odvojeno. Zavisi od situacije.  :Smile:  Možda je razdvajanje bolje ako se gleda kao mogućnost da se Vedran u miru druži s mamom (da ih Zrinka ne ometa - gledano iz Vedranovih očiju). Razdvajanje nije dobro ako se koristi kao 'vrijeme kad je Zrinka sigurna od Vedrana'.

----------


## VedranaV

Tatek, baš mi je bilo super čitati ovo zadnje  :Smile: 
Što se tiče jutarnjeg spremanja i pravila – meni je bio jako zgodan savjet psihologinje u Školi za roditelje da odredimo jedan dan u kojem neće biti pravila i da si damo oduška. Kod nas isto baš nema puno pravila (makar sam se iznenadila jednom koliko mi ih je nabrojao, a uopće ih nisam smatrala pravilima), ali mi je baš zgodno zamišljati kako bi izgledale face da npr. jedan dan kažem da je danas takav dan da možemo ići u cipelama po cijeloj kući. Kad sam već kod pravila, ne sjećam se više točno, ali ima ih različitih vrsta. Ona koja su nama najvidljivija su ona koja se odnose na reguliranje ponašanja. Međutim, dobro je imati i drugačija pravila, npr. pravilo što radim kad sam se jako potrudila. Ima još vrsta, nadam se da će netko od psihologa tu uskočiti.

----------


## mendula

VedranaV, čini mi se da u ovom što si nabrojala ima nekoliko jako zanimljivih tema.
Pojasni malo ovo "pravilo što radim kad sam se jako potrudila". Može možda neki primjer?
I to što kažeš dan kad možemo "ići u cipelama po cijeloj kući". Zvuči jako oslobađajuće i za klince i za velike (da ne moraju stalno paziti i upozoravati  :/ ). Što bismo iz tog dana zaključili / izvukli / dobili? Možda ništa, a i to je nešto. A možda bi klinci zaključili da nije strašno ako se zaprlja kauč, tepih i plahte na krevetu - mama će to srediti. Pa bih još duuugo morala crtati svoje granice, naime da mi je to dodatni posao i trošenje vremena na nešto što se ne mora. Ne želim si to priuštiti. Ili imam premalo povjerenja u svoju djecu?

----------


## tatek

Meni se cini da uvijek ima pravila koja se mogu ukinuti (trajno, privremeno ili na samo jedan dan - recimo da se doruckuje obucen ili da se tusiramo svaki dan) i onih koja se nikako ne mogu/smiju (tu ubrajam to sa cipelama, pranje ruku prije jela ili zuba navecer).
Ukidanje nekog pravila ponekad zaista moze biti oslobadjajuce - nekad sam inzistirao da Vedran nosi svoj ruksacic sa stvarima od auta do vrtica pa je znalo biti pomalo natezanja, sad to vise nikad en postavljam kao pitanje, a on svojevoljno nosi ruksacic 90% vremena, a ostatak uzmem ja i ne pravim problem od toga.

Slicno kao i sa igrackama, te ovo moze, ovo ne i sl. ... Sada postoje samo dva pravila - moze potrositi onaj novac koji dobije (20 kn tjedno subotom + 100 kn mjesecno prvog u mjesecu) na igracke, slatkise ili bilo sto te uvjet da to nije oruzje odnosno igracke tog tipa.

----------


## VedranaV

Mendula, za ovo prvo ne znam točno, ipak sam o tome slušala prije par godina pa se ne sjećam. Dojam koji mi je ostao je da možemo imati pravila koja nas ograničavaju, sputavaju, ali da nam trebaju i pozitivna, nagrađujuća pravila. Znači, odredim si npr. pravilo da ću si, kad se jako potrudim, uzeti vrijeme i otići napraviti nešto što me veseli (knjiga, kino, izlet, tulum, što već koga veseli). Ali bilo je još tih vrsta pravila.

Za drugo, ja sam dala primjer koji bi meni bio izvediv, naime nemamo tepiha, za kauč i krevet me nije strah jer je za njih pravilo da se na njih ne penje u papučama (doduše, pazila bih da taj dan cipele nisu baš blatnjave i da su na krevetu plahte koje ionako moraju u pranje), a netko drugi si može izabrati nešto sasvim drugo. Cilj svega toga je dati si oduška, kao kad idemo na godišnji pa se otkačimo, ili kao u onoj knjizi za djecu u kojoj su imali sobu za razbijanje i svi su išli tamo kad su si htjeli dati oduška, a sve ostalo su jako čuvali.

----------


## korason

> ... ali mislim da je svakom detetu ipak neophodno da se ,makar i na kratko, oseti kao jedince koje prima stoprocentnu paznju.


Vishnja, imam samo jedno dijete pa nisam mjerodavna, ali mi se jako svidja ova recenica i zapamtit cu to za vrijeme kad dodje druga beba! 
Kod Juula mi se skoro sve svidja i izgleda lako primjenjivo, samo iznenadila sam se koliko je tesko iskazati one osobne poruke.. koliko smo navikli koristiti neutralan nacin izrazavanja, prestrasno  :Sad:  Tatek, slazem se da je to jedna od najvaznijih stvari koje moramo nauciti, i mi radimo na tome...

----------


## tatek

> Vishnja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... ali mislim da je svakom detetu ipak neophodno da se ,makar i na kratko, oseti kao jedince koje prima stoprocentnu paznju.
> 
> 
> Vishnja, imam samo jedno dijete pa nisam mjerodavna, ali mi se jako svidja ova recenica i zapamtit cu to za vrijeme kad dodje druga beba! 
> Kod Juula mi se skoro sve svidja i izgleda lako primjenjivo, samo iznenadila sam se koliko je tesko iskazati one osobne poruke.. koliko smo navikli koristiti neutralan nacin izrazavanja, prestrasno  Tatek, slazem se da je to jedna od najvaznijih stvari koje moramo nauciti, i mi radimo na tome...


Situacija sa dvoje i vise djece je bitno razlicita od one sa jednim djetetom, bas sto se tice te paznje. Kod jednog djeteta je u vecini slucajeva moguce da ono ima paznju bar jednog roditelja skoro cijelo vrijeme. Sa vise djece, to postaje nemoguce, jer jednostavno roditelji ne mogu stici zadovoljiti svoje potrebe i osigurati funkcioniranje kucanstva i stalno se baviti djecom.
Meni osobno je ponekad strasno zao sto se ne mogu pozabaviti vise sa Zrinkom (kod mene je tu i faktor jezika, esperanta, kojeg govorim sa njom i kojeg zelim da ona nauci) ... ona nikad nece imati taj osjecaj pune paznje koju je uzivao Vedran 4 godine. A sad treba ta paznja njima oboma ... to je izazov, kako ju dati njima oboma i to na nacin da se covjek dijelom bavi i sa njima posebno, a i sa njima zajedno (tu je problem razlike u starosti i interesima i mogucnostima) ... Neki put mi se to cini kao nemoguca misija ...  :/ 
Mislim, radimo sto i koliko mozemo, a zeljeli bismo vise ... a opet, zelimo zadovoljiti i svoje potrebe ... pa sad ti vidi i uravnotezi sve to.  :shock:

----------


## tratincica

> A nisam ja bas tak prokljuvila Juula   
> 
> Meni to sto Tratincica govori isto ne stima.
> 
> Ja osobno sam Juula shvatila drugacije, kao sto Vilma napisa.
> 
> 1. Da dijete zaista samo odluci kad zeli ici spavati - to sto ce jedan dan ici kasnije spavati samo ce znaciti da ce sljedeci vjerojatno ici ranije (pa i mi odrasli to redovno radimo, ne?). Djete treba pustiti da slijedi signale SVOG tijela.
> 
> 2. Mi mozemo odrediti djetetu kada MI zelimo da ono ide spavati, tipa: "zelim da se sada ides odmoriti jer meni sada treba odmor", ali u tom slucaju RODITELJI preuzimaju punu odgovornost za sve poslije te izrecene recenice   
> ...


da se vratim na svoj "prastari" post i pustim tateka malo na miru....

anchie skroz si u pravu. krivo sam se izrazila a ti si to super objasnila. Mogu ga pustiti da slijedi svoje osjecaj da li mu se spava ili ne ili mogu prezeti odgovornost za njegovo spavanje s tim da u tom slucaju ne smijem narusavati njegov integritet govoreci tipa "vidim da si pospan, pa trebas ici spavati" jer bi slala poruku da on sam ne zna prepoznati svoje potrebe. ako zelim da ide spavati jer smatram ipak da je umoran ili da ce ujutro biti cendrav ili nervozan uvece npr. morala bi se izraziti drugacije te preuzimajuci odgovornost reci "zelim da podes spavati jer ..." medutim zatim moram preuzeti i odgovornost za posljedice tipa njegovih protesta i sl. tj po juulu "stetne reakcije" koja moze uslijediti te odgovornost  da promjenim odluke i stavove ako vidim da nametanje spavanje vodi destuktivnom sukobu
uglavnom, pustih svoje djete da sam odredi svoj ritam pa je jedan dan spavao popodne a drugi nije, medutim tendencija je vise na izbacivanju popodnevnog spavanja a navecer se sam skupi u krevet u zaspe puno ranije nego kad je spavao popodne.

p.s moja sposobnost verbaliziranja svojih misljenja je nekako osjetno smanjena ali trudim se...ako opet ne stima samo pisite!!!

----------


## tratincica

htjela sam jos napisati da dok citam juula intezivno prozivljavam epizode iz vlastitog zivota i odgoja. roditelji rastvaljeni, zivila sam s majkom i polubratom mladim 5 god....
uvijek sam bila kriva za sve sto se dogadalo "jer sam starija"...mama se stvarno trudila i radila puno ali je napravila xy pogresaka. brat se razvio u "preodgovorno djete" a ja....ja sam obrnuto suradivala, uvijek bila "problematicna" (ne u skoli ni ponasanjem prema vani nego je ona tako shvacala sve moje pokusaje da ostanem svoja) te prosla tezak bunt u godinama adolescencije...
da je moja mama imala juula ili searsa ili da je barem promislila jednom da su njeni instikti vazniji od uvrijezenih pravila odgoja - imala bi puuno lijepsih sjecanja a manje ovakvih kriticnih i ne bas lijepih
naravno da razmisljam koliko me to koci i danas te se nadam da moj sin nikad nece imati posljedice radi mog odgoja...

----------


## tatek

Ja se ne dam ...   :Grin:  

Meni su JJ-ova zapazanja potpuno u redu i slazem se sa njima, no naravno da postoje problemi sa provodjenjem ... 
(koliko vidim, vecina vas koji se javljate na ovaj topic imate manju djecu, i to vecinom po jedno, tako da imate drugacije probleme i drugacija rjesenja nego ja)
U tim situacijama vezanim uz klopu, spavanje i slicno i ja dopustam oboma da sami diktiraju svoj tempo osim kad se on jako kosi sa potrebama njihovim ili ostatka obitelji. Recimo, ne smatram da je dobro da Vedran ide spavati iza 22h jer ce ujutro biti koma sa ustajanjem - bas jucer sam mu jasno i direktno izrazio svoju zelju da ode na spavanje uz obrazlozenje zasto, no nije pokazivao nikakvu zelju da zaista i ode. Da sam ga ostavio takvog, onda bi mi zaspao za stolom ili na podu, neopranih zuba (nakon cokolina) i pun pijeska nakon igranja na igralistu, a to se ne moze tolerirati (kad npr. zaspe u autu za povratka iz kluba, tad ga samo premjestimo iz auta u krevet, jer nije tako prljav). Zbog toga sam ga malo uz diverziju pricom, malo uz silu, odveo u kupaonu i onda je islo dalje glatko. Ne znam da li JJ to odobrava, no smatram da se to moze podvuci pod ono "preuzeo odgovornost".

Druga stvar, ono sto ne mogu direktno (a ni indirektno) iscitati kod JJ-a je kako postupiti kad recimo Vedran gnjavi Zrinku. Njoj to smeta, place, a on ne prestaje usprkos mom direktnom upozorenju. Fizicki ga odvajam, on i dalje nasrce ... ja tu ne vidim drugu mogucnost osim da ga fizicki odvojim dok se ne smiri. Ili mozda postoji neka druga?

----------


## tratincica

tatek, super si... :D 
ima jedan primjer u juulu kad mlada djevojcica trga kockice koje slaze starije dijete te dolazi do sukoba...a majka pristupa na nacin da zagrli malenu a starijem se obraca direktno citiram "ajmo vidjeti sto bi joj mogao reci kad se hoces igrati na miru"
citao si pa znas na sto mislim...

----------


## tratincica

nisam dovrsila...znam da je u tebe situacija obratna, starije dijete gnjavi mlade....ali mislim da moras biti kreativan s rijesenjima jer nitko ne moze dati tocan tekst i odgovor kako rijesiti neku odredenu situaciju...

mislim da bi trebao raditi na razvoju njegove osobne odgovornosti s cim dolazi i do razvoja drustvene...

----------


## tatek

> tatek, super si... :D 
> ima jedan primjer u juulu kad mlada djevojcica trga kockice koje slaze starije dijete te dolazi do sukoba...a majka pristupa na nacin da zagrli malenu a starijem se obraca direktno citiram "ajmo vidjeti sto bi joj mogao reci kad se hoces igrati na miru"
> citao si pa znas na sto mislim...


Jesss, to je taj primjer ... i ja bih volio kad bih mogao na taj nacin rjesavati SVE probleme izmedju Vedrana i Zrinke (naravno, dosta njih se zaista tako i rijesi   :Wink:  ), no taj sistem "ne radi" kad se Vedran zapjeni., tad me uopce ne cuje i nema sanse da nesto rijesimo rijecima.

Ono sto mene osobno smeta u tim slucajevima je da on ne primjecuje da postoji i mogucnost Zrinkine ozljede (ne uvijek, ali da kad recimo izvlaci tepih ispod nje ili ju gura, zamata s necim i sl), a i to sto je potpuno izvan kontrole. Nek bude ljut, nek ode u sobu i razbaca sve igracke, izmlati jastuke, izvice se, to mi je OK, ali mi nije OK ako hoce razbacati stvari po kuhinji ili se iskaliti na njoj ili nama.

(sad sve to pricam kao da se to desava svaki dan 5 puta, ne desava se tako cesto nego nekoliko puta tjedno i to tek zadnjih mjesec-dva, no takve situacije me duboko smetaju i zato toliko drvim po njima ... izvinite ako sam vec dosadan s time)

----------


## mendula

> medutim zatim moram preuzeti i odgovornost za posljedice tipa njegovih protesta i sl. tj po juulu "stetne reakcije" koja moze uslijediti te odgovornost  da promjenim odluke i stavove ako vidim da nametanje spavanje vodi destuktivnom sukobu


Što ovo točno znači, u "operativnom" smislu (ovo je pitanje o Juulu, tratinčice, dobro si to prenijela)? Je li preuzimanje odgovornosti za posljedice - razumjeti da dijete protestira, biti svjesna da sam ja odgovorna za nervozu i svađu, a ne dijete, i ne nametati djetetu obavezu da veselo i sretno prihvati nešto što mu se ne sviđa? Što su to "štetne posljedice" i kome su štetne, tj. zašto?
Nadalje, što je "destruktivni sukob"? Ovo kad ja želim da dijete ode spavati i ono neće još je pregovaranje. Kako da postignem da dijete ode u krevet, osim fizičkom silom (da ga odnesem), što je direktno narušavanje fizičkog integriteta? Je li to destruktivni sukob?
Imam rupu između pregovaranja i napada na integritet. Preuzet ću odgovornost za posljedice pa ću reći:
- Razumijem da sada ne želiš ići spavati, ali želim da ideš jer mi je ujutro vrlo teško dogovarati se s tobom kad si neispavan.
- Ne, ja ne želim još ići spavati.
- Ok, dogovorimo se da poslije _onog što radiš_ (čitaš još ovu priča, nacrtaš još ovaj cvjetić, obučeš još ovu bebu,...) odeš spavati. 
Ako prihvati rješeno. Neće prihvatiti ako postoji neki problem drugog tipa od spavanja (po mom iskustvu najčešće: nedostajemo joj preko dana i želi se još družiti s nama, uživala bi u večernjem miru pričajući s nama kad joj sestra napokon ode spavati pa može doći do riječi i naše pune pozornosti).
Evo ja već napisala mali scenarij, ali ne vidim kako bi drukčije ova situacija mogla biti riješena bez "ranjavanja" bilo koje strane. Ako je to dobar način, gdje se uklapaju štetne posljedice (koje su kao juul-prihvatljive) i kako bi izgledao destruktivni sukob (koji nije prihvatljiv)?

----------


## tatek

> tratincica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> medutim zatim moram preuzeti i odgovornost za posljedice tipa njegovih protesta i sl. tj po juulu "stetne reakcije" koja moze uslijediti te odgovornost  da promjenim odluke i stavove ako vidim da nametanje spavanje vodi destuktivnom sukobu
> 
> 
> Što ovo točno znači, u "operativnom" smislu (ovo je pitanje o Juulu, tratinčice, dobro si to prenijela)? Je li preuzimanje odgovornosti za posljedice - razumjeti da dijete protestira, biti svjesna da sam ja odgovorna za nervozu i svađu, a ne dijete, i ne nametati djetetu obavezu da veselo i sretno prihvati nešto što mu se ne sviđa? Što su to "štetne posljedice" i kome su štetne, tj. zašto?
> Nadalje, što je "destruktivni sukob"? Ovo kad ja želim da dijete ode spavati i ono neće još je pregovaranje. Kako da postignem da dijete ode u krevet, osim fizičkom silom (da ga odnesem), što je direktno narušavanje fizičkog integriteta? Je li to destruktivni sukob?
> Imam rupu između pregovaranja i napada na integritet. Preuzet ću odgovornost za posljedice pa ću reći:
> ...


Meni se vise cini da JJ razlikuje te dvije stvari ne po tome STO se radi nego KAKO se radi.
Dakle, u oba slucaja to dijete "prisilis" da ode u krevet, no u prihvatljivom ti direktno kazes djetetu "Zelim da ides na spavanje, jer se sutra ujutro moramo rano probuditi zbog vrtica/lijecnika/whatever" i ne grdis ga radi tog sto ne zeli ici na spavanje. Ako ono protestira, place, vice, tad razumijes da je to reakcija na tvoju zapovijed i da si ti odgovorna za takvo stanje.

U destruktivnom scenariju CINIS to isto, ali uz DRUGACIJI tekst, nesto tipa "Nemoj me vise gnjaviti, vrijeme je za spavanje i ne zelim te vise ni cuti inace se sutra neces moci igrati sa svojim bebicama i necemo te vise voljeti" i onda jos gundjas u sebi kako je ona kriva sto je takva kakva jest.

Da li sam dobro objasnio?

----------


## tratincica

po juulu sukob je stetniji za zdravlje djece od nekoliko sati sna npr. proces je vazniji od sadrzaja; kvaliteta interakcije s djetetom vaznija od stavova i metoda.
razlikuju se stetni i obicni sukobi.obicni sukobi nisu stetni.ukoliko se dijete zeli braniti "zasto moram na spavanje rano i sl " roditelj moze reci "zato sto ja tako zelim" a ne "zato sto si umoran i moras ujutro rano ustati". ovim roditelj preuzima odgovornost a ne prisvaja njegove osjecaje i potrebe. ako i dalje protestira mozemo reci i "razumijem da ti je ovo gnajavaza ali i dalje zelim da otides u krevet"
vazno je i ne izbjegavati sukobe. sukobi sami po sebi nisu stetni za zdravlje obitelji nego je opasan nacin na koji se sukobi odvijaju...
imam knjigu ispred sebe pa vecinom prepisujem i vidim da sam tako jos nejasnija...
dakle imas opciju da ga pustis da sam odluci ili preuzet odgovornost i poslati ga spavati. ako se djete ne slaze s odlukom moze doci do sukoba medutim vazno je izreagirati pravilno pa se obican sukob nece pretvoriti u stetan a roditelj ce ili ostati dosljedan svojoj odluci ili ce svoje stavove i odluke u tom trenu promjeniti ako smatra da je npr. sukob eskalirao toliko da je vaznije u tom trenu da se on zavrsi od toga kada ce tocno dijete poci u krevet. takoder djete i roditelji mogu pokusati doci do nekakvog dogovora

----------


## Luna Rocco

Evo mene kao padobranca, s velikim zanimanjem čitam ovaj topic, ali se ne javljam jer mi je glupo teoretizirati (a ni ne padaju mi na pamet neka domišljata rješenja), no ovo mi je upalo u oko:




> Da sam ga ostavio takvog, onda bi mi zaspao za stolom ili na podu, neopranih zuba (nakon cokolina) i pun pijeska nakon igranja na igralistu, a to se ne moze tolerirati


Zašto?
Razumijem da postoje pravila, ali ja si nekako mislim (za sad, naglašavam da se još radi o teoriji) da se ne može tolerirati samo kršenje onih pravila koja za posljedicu imaju *izravno* ugrožavanje djetetova života (npr., prelazak preko crvenog svjetla. Naglašavam "izravno" da ne odlutamo u rasprave tipa "ako se loše hrani može se jednoga dana razboljeti"). Što bi se točno tako strašno dogodilo da Vedran doista zaspi za stolom ili na podu i da završi u krevetu neopran?

----------


## tatek

> Razumijem da postoje pravila, ali ja si nekako mislim (za sad, naglašavam da se još radi o teoriji) da se ne može tolerirati samo kršenje onih pravila koja za posljedicu imaju *izravno* ugrožavanje djetetova života (npr., prelazak preko crvenog svjetla. Naglašavam "izravno" da ne odlutamo u rasprave tipa "ako se loše hrani može se jednoga dana razboljeti"). Što bi se točno tako strašno dogodilo da Vedran doista zaspi za stolom ili na podu i da završi u krevetu neopran?


Zavrsi on ponekad takav u krevetu (recimo, nakon nekog izleta ili kad zaista vidimo da je umoran k'o pas ili je mozda bolestan), recimo nekoliko puta mjesecno, nije to bas sveto pismo, ali ne zelimo da to prijedje u naviku. Bude perioda kad je dan za danom takav (izbjegava rutinu pred spavanje), a ne zelimo da to postane pravilo - ne zelimo mijenjati posteljinu svaki dan (dosta nam je skoro svakodnevnog pranja platnenih pelena), ne zelimo da ga muce alergije (ima osjetljivu kozu koja povremeno reagira svrabom na vanjske podrazaje) ... Samo mjesto spavanja (pod, stol) je najmanje bitno, ja ga caskom prenesem u krevet.

----------


## anchie76

Kopiram s drugog topica... da se ne rasipamo s nasim teoretiziranjima na vise topica.




> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja cu sad vrlo laicki.. Mozda fulam, al cu probati.
> 
> Mislim da u tom slucaju dijete suradjuje tako sto roditeljima direktno ukazuje na nesto sto ne stima, nesto sto treba popraviti.  Roditelji to nisu skuzili do tada, i klinac svojim ponasanjem direktno ukazuje u samu srz problema.  
> 
> Tak sam ja to skuzila.
> 
> ...

----------


## anchie76

Evo kopiram i emily s drugog topica:




> ja mislim da je on jednostavno drugaciji od vas, vise fizicki tip, i mislim da to nema toliko veze s utjecajem vrtica. mozda samo utoliko sto u vrticu moze svoju energiju i osjecaje izrazavati na nacin koji mu odgovara(hrvanje, skakanje, pa i udaranje medju deckima...)
> 
> cini mi se da si ovdje upiknuo bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Jedno dijete suradjuje tako da se povinuje roditeljskim zeljama, dok drugo "suradjuje" tako da i ono samo postaje agresivno, odnosno suradjuje u smislu da postaje isto kao i njegovi roditelji.

----------


## anchie76

Tatek ja mislim da si ti na dobrom putu do uzroka vasih problema :D 

Ja se apsolutno slazem s Emily.

----------


## seni

evo da i ja dam svoj prilog ovom "cuvenom pitanju spavanja" i tezi jasne da joj je to potpuno bezveze.
unaprijed se ispricavam ako ponavljam nesto sto je vec receno, jer sam u nedostatku vremena samo preletjela topic.

ja sam naime tu problematiku malo drugacije shvatila. a zapamtia sam dobro, jer sam te dijelove knjige citala vise puta, dok mi napokon nije sjelo "sto je pjesnik htio reci", jer sam i sama bila zbunjena tim pitanjem spavanja.

mislim da je poanta po svaku cijenu izbjeci recenice tipa, ma kako one "demokratski" zvucale:
duso milena, pa vec si umorna, pa vidi kao zjevas, pa sutra se moramo rano ustati, pa biti ces umorna, pa srecice znas i sama da se uvijek budis u sedam ako odes kasno u krevet biti ces sutra nervozna... bla bla...
ja ZNAM da si ti sigurno umorna, vidi kako ti se ocice sklapaju.....

zasto?
zato jer koliko je umorno, gladno, zedno, nervozno, tuzno, veselo.... ZNA dijete. mi mozemo pretpostavljati. 
nase ma koliko njezno izrazeno "znanje" o tim stvarima narusava djetetov integritet u stvarima u kojima ono zaista mora biti kompetentno.

zato je bolje, mada zvuci manje "demokratski":
u krevet ides u 8, 8.30, 9 (po izboru) jer smo mi to tako odredili zbog razloga tih i tih...
mozda nisi umorna/pospana... ali u krevetu moras biti. u krevetu mozes i misliti, pjevati, pricati, lezati, sanjati...itd

ili

ako vasa dnevna rutina i ostalo izgleda drugacije i vase dijete moze samo handlati pospanost i odlazak u krevet, po vasoj procjeni na zadovoljavajuci nacin, onda odlucivanje o odlasku u krevet mozete prepustiti i djetetu.

meni se to cini vrlo jednostavno.

----------


## mendula

> u krevet ides u 8, 8.30, 9 (po izboru) jer smo mi to tako odredili zbog razloga tih i tih...


Slažem se s tvojim postom. Ostaje mi pitanje koji bi bili "ti i ti" razlozi koji ne bi zadirali u djetetov integritet (kako si ga i ti ovdje opisala).

----------


## nikazd

A da li bi dozvolili da dijete koje je u 23 sata navečer, ili čak nešto kasnije, ostaje budno? Naravno, aktivno se igra, želi čitati priče, ostati "još malo " budan jer mu se ne spava.....jer ono zna da mu se ne spava. I onda vam dijete zaspe u pola noći. Ujutro ide u vrtić!

Upravo čitam Vaše kompetentno dijete, 1 put. Nije baš da mi je sve jasno!

----------


## tatek

> A da li bi dozvolili da dijete koje je u 23 sata navečer, ili čak nešto kasnije, ostaje budno? Naravno, aktivno se igra, želi čitati priče, ostati "još malo " budan jer mu se ne spava.....jer ono zna da mu se ne spava. I onda vam dijete zaspe u pola noći. Ujutro ide u vrtić!
> 
> Upravo čitam Vaše kompetentno dijete, 1 put. Nije baš da mi je sve jasno!


U takvom slucaju ja preuzimam odgovornost, kazem nesto tipa "Zelim da ides sad spavati, sutra nas ceka rano budjenje i naporan dan, i zelim da sutra budes odmoran. Laku noc i lijepo spavaj!"
Dakle, umjesto prigovaranja saljem poruku da je to moja zelja, moj stav i da se brinem za njega kako ce mu biti sutra.
Ako on odbije, onda bi trebalo (sad pisem u kodicionalu, jer znam da cesce reagiramo drugacije) i dalje nastaviti mirnim tonom, bez predbacivanja i biti uporan i odlucan. Kad tad ce odustati (kod nas je to znalo trajati izmedju 5 minuta i pola sata, nekad i vise ... vise puta mi se desilo da sam se iznervirao i poceo reagirati nervozno ili cak bijesno i to definitivno nije pomoglo - tek kad smo se ponovo ohladili onda smo jos malo popricali, pozdravili se i krenuli na spavanje).

Skraceno, ako nema nekog razloga da ide spavati, tad nek ide spavati kad zeli.
Ako mi vidimo da postoji neki razlog za odlazak na spavanje bas tad, u tom slucaju mi reagiramo, ali ne optuzujuce itd (nije on kriv sto reagira ljutnjom ili nekako drukcije, vec mi, jer mi zahtijevamo od njega da ucini nesto sto mu nije po volji) vec smireno, ali i odlucno.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ono što mene muči jest sljedeće - nije li to naredba, samo ukamuflirana u ljepši, "ja-forma", izražaj? :/ 

Mislim, 
naredba: "Idi spavati jer ja tako kažem!"
ja-forma: "Želim da ideš spavati!"

Ne znam baš koliko dijete shvaća te nijanse...

----------


## emily

pa velika je razlika kad kazes:
zelio bih /zelim da ides spavati jer je kasno, a sutra rano se moramo ustati da stignemo u vrtic i ja na posao, i bojim se da ces biti jako umoran i pospan ako ne ides sada spavati ... blabla

i ako kazes:
zelim da ides spavati jer ja tako kazem

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ma ishod je isti, na to sam mislila, a kod manje djece mislim da se samo to računa - odnosno, da će urlati i protestirati i osjećati se zakinutima što ipak idu spavati bez obzira kako im mi to prikazali.

----------


## seni

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u krevet ides u 8, 8.30, 9 (po izboru) jer smo mi to tako odredili zbog razloga tih i tih...
> 
> 
> Slažem se s tvojim postom. Ostaje mi pitanje koji bi bili "ti i ti" razlozi koji ne bi zadirali u djetetov integritet (kako si ga i ti ovdje opisala).


da nadopunim tateka.
vasi razlozi su ovdje manje bitni. osim da moraju biti autenticni.
oni mogu biti sasvim razliciti od slucaja do slucaja.

ja na primjer ne mislim da narusavam inin integritet, ako joj necu naruciti colu ili nesto slicno sa jednostavnim objasnjenjem da ja smatram te namirnice stetnim za njeno zdravlje  zube i mozak.

kao i to, kada joj kazem da zelim da joj ranije citam pricu i idemo u krevet, jer hocu pogledati eisemann-a na arteu.

ali mislim da bih jako narusavala njen integritet recenicama:

moras pojesti cijeli tanjur, jer si sigurno gladna, nista nisi jela jutros.
poslije nema nista za jesti.
kako ti juha ne smeka. mora ti smekati, vidi kako tata jede.
u restoranu narucivati ono sto ja mislim da bi ona htjela jesti. (ne biste vjerovali koliko roditelja 6-godisnje djece se nama cudi, jer ina sama izabire iz restoranske kare sto ce naruciti.)

zasto places. nema razloga da places (vrlo cesta recenica bake  :Rolling Eyes: ) pa ako dijete place, valjda ima za njega sasvim dobar razlog za plakanje, inace ne bi plakalo.
da li su ti razlozi nama suvisli u smislu plakanja, jer naravno nesto drugo.
ali onda je pitanje:
ja ne razumijem zasto places. mozes li mi molim te objasniti?

----------


## tatek

Recenice "Ne smijes plakati, veliki decki ne placu" ili pak "Ne smijes plakati, vidis kako je XY dobrar/dobra" su mi osobito stupidne, a cujem ih stotine puta, bilo upucena nama ili nekoj drugoj djeci, od vrtica, do susjeda, baka ...

Ovo uvrijezeno (ne)svjesno izjednacavanje plakanje=lose je bas koma.

----------

> (ne biste vjerovali koliko roditelja 6-godisnje djece se nama cudi, jer ina sama izabire iz restoranske kare sto ce naruciti.)
> 
> zasto places. nema razloga da places (vrlo cesta recenica bake ) pa ako dijete place, valjda ima za njega sasvim dobar razlog za plakanje, inace ne bi plakalo.
> da li su ti razlozi nama suvisli u smislu plakanja, jer naravno nesto drugo.
> ali onda je pitanje:
> ja ne razumijem zasto places. mozes li mi molim te objasniti?


Ovo za restoran mi je tako cool  :Smile: ..moje malene uvijek same ujutro određuju što će i koliko jesti ili piti u kafiću ili što ćemo "zajednički" kuhati za ručak...totalno bez izravnih sugestija (čak i malena..."kava sa šlagom"=mlijeko s pjenom)..ako se baš zalomi da bi čokoladu..ja interveniram..Ok je čokolada..stavrno je dobra i meni..ali znaš i ja bih ju tako rado jela, ali se bojim pokvarenog želuca i pokvarenih zubića..hoćeš li nešto drugo, a čokolada poslije ručka?...
ili..Leonarda neće blitvu..kažem ja..i meni je, ali baš totalno fuj blitva...efektirajući bljak..ali vidiš..sve pojedem jer je jako zdrava, da bolje kakiš i da mozak lakše uči...
zasad tako nešto s Leonardom prolazi, dok me ne skuži...uglavnom point je uvijek ostaviti mogućnost izbora i odluke...

I naša nona je takva. Ja mislim da se od margina tradicionalnog poimanja odgoja teško može pobjeći. I zato se moja mama uvijek čudi, kako malecke u nekim situacijama mene bezuvjetno poslušaju, npr daju ruku u gužvi, a nju ne. Ona kaže...Daj ruuuku...ne budi neposlušna, zgazit će te. Ja kažem..daj ruku jer se bojim da ćeš mi se izgubiti, vidiš koliko ima ovdje ljudi i auta.

Starije generacije jednostavno ne shvaćaju da se sa  djecom uz primjerenu razinu objašnjenja može ostvariti dogovor. Mada to isto ne shvaća ni mnogo mladih roditelja... :/
Ali eto..učimo dok smo živi, a ako je ljudski griješiti..neki su ljudine  :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Dodala bih nešto o tom spavanju. Meni iskustvo pokazuje da moje dijete, a i druga djeca iz moje okoline doista ne znaju kad su umorna. Naprotiv, tada ih upravo uhvati euforija i oni misle da bi mogli brijati još satima. Kada im se to dozvoli, sve završi u plaču od premorenosti. Moje je mišljenje da djetetu od malena treba napraviti red kod spavanja. Moj M. je izrazito svojevoljno dijete, čvrstog karaktera, ali nikada ne pravi probleme oko spavanja. On zna što znači 9 sati. Možemo se dogovoriti oko 15 minuta ili najviše pola sata, ali nakon toga se ide u krevet. Dijete naprosto još ne može povezati uzroke s posljedica, odnosno misliti dugoročno. Ono ne može navečer misliti o tome kako će se osjećati ujutro kad nenaspavano mora ustati i ići u vrtić. O tome, dakle, moraju biti roditelji.

Općenito, sina odgajam tako da i on ima riječ. Što je stariji sve više, jer je sve sposobniji za samostalno odlučivanje u mnogim pitanjima.

Meni su osobno izjave tipa: učini to i to zato što ja tako želim odiozne i nepodnošljive još od mog vlastitog djetinjstva. Mislim da roditelj pokazuje poštovanje prema djetetu ako mu jasno objasni razloge zbog čega se nešto mora učiniti. I ne vidim ništa loše u tome da se nešto mora. I odrasli mnogo toga moraju, zar ne, pa se i djeca moraju učiti prihvaćati neke stvari kao obavezne. S time da kod mene gotovo uvijek postoji elastična margina.

----------


## seni

ina isto nikada ne problematizira oko spavanja. zimski ritam je oko 8.30, 9, a ljetni na moru oko 10 ili malo poslije. iznimaka kao i uvijek u zivotu ima.
ako je petak ili subota, ako smo se negdje vani zadrzali duze, ako prijateljica spava kod nje ili slicno.
zimi je uvijek ista rutina tusirnje i pranje zubi. pidzama i u krevet gdje citamo pricu i onda zagrljena mojom rukom ili rukom mm-a zaspe.

mislim da je juulova poanta bila u tome da roditelji u strahu od onoga sto zdenka rece (ucini to i to jer ja to zelim) i sto smo manje vise svi mi kod nasih roditelja mrzili, upadaju u drugu krajnost, ispustaju vodstvo iz ruku i traze podsvjesno odobrenje od djece:
jelda duso da si umorna? pa sigurno si pospana.... i sve ono sto sam u prvom postu nabrojala, nastojeci dijete uvjeriti da osjeca i misli ono sto roditelj kaze.
i onda vrijedaju integritet i granice licnosti, jer odreduju sto dijete osjeca, misli, zeli i slicno.

i onda on kaze da ili roditelj postavi neka pravila gledfe spavanja, ili ako je to u skladu sa djetetom i opcom obiteljskom situacijom dijete spavanje "odraduje" bez pravila.
meni je to jako ok.

iz knjige jako pamtim ovu pricu:

dijete dolazi tati i kaze da ce sutra ici na pecanje, a ne u skolu.
tata pita je li on svjestan da ce sutra propustiti nekakav test ili nesto slicno, vise se ne sjecam.
dijete kaze da je svijesno, ali da je sutra bas pravi dan za pecanje iz tih i tih razloga i da je ono sposobno se nositi sa posljedicama te odluke.

e onda kaze juul, kada docekate taj dan ona mozete otvoriti sampanjac i nazdraviti svom "odgoju".

ja tu pricu pricam cesto mm-u, kjoji se smije i govori da sam prolupala, i toplo se nadam da cemo i mi jednom otvarati sampanjac.   :Razz:

----------


## a zakaj

taj primjer s pecanjem i sampanjcem je i meni super - ali ima jedan drugi, negdje pred kraj knjige, koji me malo kopka.

Radi se o vecoj djeci (tako da ce vecina nas o tome razglabati samo teoretski) i o pomaganju u kuci. Ako se dobro sjecam, JJ kaze da ako dijete odbija pomagati roditeljima i raditi kucanske poslove, i ako se oko toga stvaraju sukobi u obitelji, onda je najbolje da ga roditelji na nekoliko mjeseci ili godinu dana oslobode svih tih obaveza i pricekaju da se situacija smiri.

E sad, meni nije bila skroz jasna njegova argumentacija za taj postupak, a i cinilo mi se da je prilicno tesko primjenjiv u obitelji s dvoje ili vise djece: hocemo li onda sve osloboditi obaveza, ili ce jedan biti slobodan a drugi raditi ili...?

----------


## Zdenka2

> Radi se o vecoj djeci (tako da ce vecina nas o tome razglabati samo teoretski) i o pomaganju u kuci. Ako se dobro sjecam, JJ kaze da ako dijete odbija pomagati roditeljima i raditi kucanske poslove, i ako se oko toga stvaraju sukobi u obitelji, onda je najbolje da ga roditelji na nekoliko mjeseci ili godinu dana oslobode svih tih obaveza i pricekaju da se situacija smiri.


Ha, ha i kad prođe godina dana dijete shvati da mora pomagati i počne samo od sebe raditi? Ne slažem se uopće s tim, to je stvar navika i svakodnevne rutine obiteljskog života. Ako mu se ne da učiti da ga na godinu dana ispišemo iz škole?

----------


## marta

> Leonarda neće blitvu..kažem ja..i meni je, ali baš totalno fuj blitva...efektirajući bljak..ali vidiš..sve pojedem jer je jako zdrava, da bolje kakiš i da mozak lakše uči... 
> zasad tako nešto s Leonardom prolazi, dok me ne skuži...uglavnom point je uvijek ostaviti mogućnost izbora i odluke...


Mene ovdje zanima ima li Leonarda doista mogucnost izbora ili ti njoj stvaras samo privid izbora? To me zanima jer pitanje _hoćeš li nešto drugo, a čokolada poslije ručka?..._  zapravo ne ostavlja mogucnost izbora. Odnosno, dijete na takvo pitanje moze odgovoriti "necu nista drugo, hocu coksu sad" Sta se dogadja u tom trenutku? Ako se ti ok s njenom odlukom da ipak pojede cokkoladu, onda je sve u redu. Medjutim ako nisi i ako ces ju i dalje uvjeravati da coksa ide poslije rucka onda zapravo njoj u pocetku nisi pruzila nikakvu mogucnost izbora i ona ce to prije ili kasnije skuziti.

----------


## marta

Malo sam prebrzo stisla Pošaljite...  :Laughing:  

Bas sam nesto razmisljala o takvim situacijama kad klincima kao nudimo da nesto sami izaberu, a zapravo im ne nudimo nista. Odnosno umjesto da budemo jasni, tipa _cokoladu cemo jesti poslije rucka, sad ne moze_, pakiramo to u neki sareni papiric koji se zove mogucnost izbora. 

Radim to i ja, naravno, al nije mi ok. Ako kazem klincu _Idemo sad van, moze?_ zapravo mogu ocekivati i odgovor Hocu i odgovor Necu s istom vjerojatnoscu. A ako planiram svakako izaci, onda ga ne bih trebala uopce pitati tako blesavo pitanje.

----------


## Zdenka2

Slažem se s Martom. U slučaju čokolada kod mene nema nikakvog nagovaranja nego se zna pravilo da se slatkiši ne jedu prije ručka. Na pitanje: Mogu li dobiti čokolade/keksića itd.? odgovaram: Možeš, poslije ručka.

Ovo s izlaženjem iz kuće: ako moramo nekamo ići onda tako to i kažem. Podsjetim ga da je postojao prethodni dogovor, da se nešto mora obaviti ili mu objasnim da ne može cijeli dan biti u kući nego bi trebao udahnuti zraka itd. Argumentacija ponekad potraje, ali funkcionira. Ako nema dogovora i nije previše bitno da taj čas izađemo van, ne idemo van ako on to ne želi. 

Jučer smo imali slučaj da je tati cijeli dan govorio da će "još malo" ići s njim baki, a tata je čekao cijeli dan i nisu otišli. Na kraju je došlo do svađe između njih i zabrane gledanja omiljele emisije. Ja ne bih postupila kao MM, ali sam ga pustila da se snalazi i ide svojim metodama. Ili bih ga malo čvršće uvjerila da idemo ili bih od te ideje odustala i isplanirala dan drugačije. Po mojim metodama kazna ne bi bila potrebna. Ali, na kraju je dobro ispalo i ovako. M. je zapravo shvatio da se radi o tome da je čitav dan zavlačio tatu i to ne samo zbog izlaska nego i zbog svega ostalog: oblačenje, dolazak za stol na ručak itd. itd. i da je kazna uslijedila zbog toga. Razgovarali smo o tome prije spavanja i rekao je da "mu više nećemo morati sto puta reći nego samo jednom". Ja sam rekla: može i dva, tri puta i nad time smo se rukovali. Uglavnom, danas je bio u svemu mnogo kooperativniji i brži.

----------


## seni

> Bas sam nesto razmisljala o takvim situacijama kad klincima kao nudimo da nesto sami izaberu, a zapravo im ne nudimo nista. Odnosno umjesto da budemo jasni, tipa _cokoladu cemo jesti poslije rucka, sad ne moze_, pakiramo to u neki sareni papiric koji se zove mogucnost izbora.


mislim da je to jedna od stvari koja mi se kroz juula razjasnila. to pakiranje u sarene papirice.
koje je manipuliranje. i zbunjujuce za dijete. mada zvuci mekse, demokratskije, tolerantnije... a nije.

dakle sto se hrane tice, ona jede manje vise sve i nemamo nekih muka ili problema
ali:
ako kaze da nije gladna , ne mora jesti. bez obzira sto ja mislila o tome. i ne pokusavam je uvjeravti da bi trebala biti gladna zbog ovog i onog.
i ne dopustam da je u to bake ili bilo tko drugi uvjerava. i da je dave da se tanjur mora pojesti do kraja i slicno.
ako ima vise jela na stolu, moze izabrati koja ce jesti.
ako kuham nesto sto znam da nikako ne voli, za nju napravim nesto drugo.
ako za nesto sto inace jede rado, a jedan dan veli da nece i kaze mi "nije mi fino" (to obicno, ako joj se zuri nesto igrati ili slicno) , a nema nista drugo na stolu, onda ja kazem:
bas mi je zao, sto ti danas ne prija, ali ja bih rado da pojedes iako ti nije fino.
i ona u 95% slucajeva kaze: ajde dobro, moze i zavrsi sa njam, nam.  :Laughing:  
u 5% nece pojesti, sto je meni isto ok.
ali ja je ne uvjeravam, kako bi to njoj moralo prijati, biti fino i slicno.

isto tako joj  za nekeve cudovisne marseve, pinguine, one groznomorne obojane i presladene, mineralne vode koje su hit u becu, jasno kazem da ne moze i lijepo joj objasnim zasto ne moze - jer je lose za zdravlje, zube mozak, jer je marketinski trik i podvala, procitam joj sastav i objasnim joj sastojke.
ali se ne pacam u njene osjecaje, njenu zudnju i zelju za tim, niti pokusavam svoj stav zapakirati u bilo sto sareno i dopadljivo.
i ok mi je, ako je ljuta na mene zbog toga.
i ok mi je, da ce me sljedeci put u ducanu opet moliti i da cu joj ja jednako mirno i cvrsto objasniti da ne moze.

jer ja postujem nju i ona postuje mene.

----------


## anchie76

Ja cu se na ovo osvrnuti:




> Radi se o vecoj djeci (tako da ce vecina nas o tome razglabati samo teoretski) i o pomaganju u kuci. Ako se dobro sjecam, JJ kaze da ako dijete odbija pomagati roditeljima i raditi kucanske poslove, i ako se oko toga stvaraju sukobi u obitelji, onda je najbolje da ga roditelji na nekoliko mjeseci ili godinu dana oslobode svih tih obaveza i pricekaju da se situacija smiri.


Meni je ovo ostalo urezano, jer mi je konacno rasvjetlilo neke moje postupke u proslosti i pomoglo mi da ih bolje razumijem.

On tu govori o teenagerima (u mom slucaju je to bilo puno kasnije), koji su do odredjenog trenutka savrseno suradjivali i revno odradjivali kucanske poslove i onda NAJEDNOM se pobunili da nece vise.  Znaci prakticki obrat preko noci.  Po Juulu to znaci samo jedno - da su ta djeca previse suradjivala, i da su puno suradjivala na vlastitu stetu tj. gazenja osobnih granica duzi niz godina.  I u tom nekom trenutku to dijete postaje dovoljno veliko i "snazno" da kaze NE roditelju (sto se do tada nije usudjivalo) i obustavi suradnju na tom planu.  Ja znam da se to meni desilo kad sam pocela zaradjivati, tada je i pukla moja suradnja na planu ciscenja doma - ja sam bila spremna platiti zenu koja ce pocistiti, ali ja nisam htjela nije bilo tih para.. Mojima je to bilo neprihvatljivo... Iz toga su eskalirali mnogi konflikti.  No s vremenom je to sve bilo razrijeseno jer sam se ja odselila....

No rjesenje koje Juul predlaze mi je vrlo logicno, ali istovremeno vrlo tesko izvedivo (gledam s pozicije roditelja).  Zaista neznam kak bi to funkcioniralo u stvarnosti.  No valjda on zna o cemu prica   :Grin:

----------


## seni

anchie, svida mi se ovo tvoje objasnjenje.

ja bih dodala jos jedan pogled. doduse ne o tinejderima , nego slicnoj situaciji sa mojom curom od prije otprilike godinu dana. (imala je 5 godina)

dakle, mjesto radnje nas stan ujutro, kad se mi spremamo na posao a ina za vrtic. svi koji radite znate kako to ujutro  u strci izgleda.   :Grin:  
nasa cura koja je vec sa dvije godine htjela sve sama i cipele i odjecu i stvaljati sefljom juhu u tanjur...... nece se oblaciti sama. spremanje traje cijelu vjecnost, svi smo nervozni i napeti.....

mm i ja ne kuzimo u cemu je problem. objasnjavanja, uvjeravanja, raznorazni sistemi iz knjiga ne pomazu. nista ne pomaze.

mi osobno ne smatramo kaznjavanje suvislim i ne upraznjavamo ga  , ali u nastupima ocaja ja lijepim papir u kuhinju sa kao plusicima i nagradama, koje ce dobiti ako se sama obuce i spremi ruksak za vrtic. (jause je spremljena, ona je samo treba staviti u ruksak i zatvoriti.) 
medutim , ona te pluseve i kao male nagrade na kraju tjedna uopce ne dozivljava (u dubini duse mi je i pravo, jer  ja pravo zapravo bas i ne dozivljavam tu metodu previse eticnom) i ne kuzi , dakle odustajemo.

u daljnjem nastupu ocaja ja prvi put uzivotu uzimama papir i pocinjem sa minusima. ina udara u histerican plac prvi dani i vice, nece minus, nece. 
( ta reakcija me zaprepastila, mozda ima veze sa vrticem?)
medutim ni ti minusi nis koristi. a osim toga to je opcenito protiv mojih uvjerenja, sto da radim s 5 minusa na kraju tjedna. kaznu?
ne vjerujem u nju.

nakon toga sjednemo se mm i ja i razmisljamo. ima li to smisla svaki dan zapoceti sa nervozom, povremenim vikanjem kad izgubis kompas, strkom? nema smisla.
dakle mi zakljucujemo da je njoj to oblacenje s nase strane jednostavno potrebno, da jos ne uspijeva biti strukturirana, te da ako hocemo pocetak dana u dobrom raspolozenju i da stignemo na vrijeme na posao, da moramo mi imati kormilo. i obuci inu, spremiti ruksak, odvest je u kupaonu oprati zube i tako dalje.
i tako radismo.
rezultat:
nakon nekog vremena ina se pocela oblaciti sama. strukturiranost jos nije super, ali je bolje. i svima nam dan lijepo pocinje.

sto hocu reci?
mm koji je vrlo uredan i cist muskarac    :Heart:  , gotovo uvijek ostavi mrvice nakon pospremanja stola. na to sizim. on sizi na mojih dvadeset otvorenih knjiga napodu i na nered u papirima.
neki nasi dragi prijatelji imaju isto tako neke sitnice koje nas nerviraju.
ali mi to sve jedni kod drugih prihvacama i toleriramo.

samo djeca nemaju pravo na svoja odstupanja od nekih nasih ili opcenitih slika kakva bi trebala biti ili se ponasati. mislim da je to nepravedno.
znam da zvuci hereticki, ali ako ona neko vrijeme nesto jako odbijaju, da li ih mi trebamo lomiti?

----------


## lucky day

> nakon toga sjednemo se mm i ja i razmisljamo. ima li to smisla svaki dan zapoceti sa nervozom, povremenim vikanjem kad izgubis kompas, strkom? nema smisla.
> dakle mi zakljucujemo da je njoj to oblacenje s nase strane jednostavno potrebno, da jos ne uspijeva biti strukturirana, te da ako hocemo pocetak dana u dobrom raspolozenju i da stignemo na vrijeme na posao, da moramo mi imati kormilo. i obuci inu, spremiti ruksak, odvest je u kupaonu oprati zube i tako dalje.
> i tako radismo.
> rezultat:
> nakon nekog vremena ina se pocela oblaciti sama. strukturiranost jos nije super, ali je bolje. i svima nam dan lijepo pocinje.


seni   :Heart:  
meni se ovo cini poantom juula i bila bi sretna kad bi uspjela postici takvo sto jednom kad se slicne situacije kod nas pojave...

----------


## Zorana

Da, bas je nevjerovatno kako smo svi skupa nesavrseni i kako zivimo jedni s drugima u nastojanju da se toleriramo. A od djece se ocekuje savrsenstvo, ideal ovaj ili onaj itd.

----------


## mendula

> samo djeca nemaju pravo na svoja odstupanja od nekih nasih ili opcenitih slika kakva bi trebala biti ili se ponasati. mislim da je to nepravedno.
> znam da zvuci hereticki, ali ako ona neko vrijeme nesto jako odbijaju, da li ih mi trebamo lomiti?


Uopće nije heretički. Zapravo vrlo povezano.   :Love:

----------


## tatek

Sad vise ne znam na kojem topicu da nastavim svoju sagu o Vedranu i Zrinki, no osjecam potrebu da i dalje pisem o tome dok ne nadjemo nekakav izlaz iz te klopke ljubomore.  :/ 

Jucer smo opet imali dva ispada: u parkiranom autu, stigli njih dvoje i ja  doma iz vrtica, Zrinka skinula cipelice i carape i baca ih uokolo, jedna carapa pogodi Vedrana, on baci nazad, ona opet njemu, a on joj onda bolno pricepi ruku na sto ona proplace, a on nastavi dalje stiskati.
Ja ju ne mogu odmah izvaditi van jer je bosa, place i otima mi nogu iz ruke, Vedran joj gnjeci ruku, ja mu odmicem ruku uz rijci "Vedrane, ne zelim da to radis, to je zabranjeno, ni Zrinka tebi ne smije to raditi niti bilo tko drugi", on ne prestaje, mala vristi i situacija je kipuca, ja snazno odmicem ruku uz glasno "Dosta, Vedrane!", a on skuplja sake i pocinje iz sve snage mlatiti Zrinku i mene. Ni meni nije lako, jer sam pognut u autu pa me mlati po glavi,a  bogami da je Zrinku dohvatio posred glave ne bi dobro prosla ... onda vadim nju polubosonogu iz auta i dolazim njemu na drugu stranu i izvicem se nesto tipa "Vedrane, ovo je zabranjeno! Razumijem da si ljut, ali ovako ne smijes reagirati, ako zelis idi skakati na igraliste, nabijaj loptu, udaraj sa stapom po klupi, ali NE SMIJES tuci, pogotovo ne Zrinku koaj je puno manja od tebe. NI tebe nitko ne smije tuci pa tako ni ti druge!"
Tu su se negdje smirile strasti (da bi se opet razbuktale u autu za voznje na rodjendan Vedranova prijatelja - morao sam stati i smiriti opet situaciju) ...

Sad opet imamo preko vikenda novo iskusenje i ne znam sto da napravim a da ne zakinem Vedrana, a da opet bude kakav takav mir. Ja moram na dan i pol u Sloveniju, trebale su sa mnom ici i MZ i Zrinka, a dogovoreno je da Vedran ode kod bake kod koje voli ici. No, Zrinka se razbolila nocas i MZ ce ostati sa njom doma i sad bi i Vedran ostao ... ako ostane, kombinacija "bolesna Zrinka, Vedran i MZ" je definitivno eksplozivna. Jedino rjesenje koje vidim je da mu ponudim da ili ode kdo bake po dogovoru ili da ide sa mnom u SLoveniju, uz napomenu da bih aj zelio da radije ode kod bake, jer ce to biti naporno putovanje (moram othodati nekoliko sati po planinama u sklopu organizacije naseg pl.-esp.susreta), no ako on zaista zeli da moze sa mnom.

Pretpostavljam da ce on htjeti ipak ostati doma, no mozda mu ta mogucnost izbora ipak donese nesto pozitivno u tu cijelu situaciju - on moze sam izabrati i sam si skrojiti vikend.

Vec sam negdje pisao: bilo bi mi puno lakse da Zrinka nije toliko fizicki slabija od Vedrana, u tom slucaju bih sigurno drugacije dozivljavao te napade,a  ovako Zrinka je jedva u mogucnosti da se brani i cesto je u opasnosti njen fizicki integritet pa to vise dozivljavam kao napad jaceg na slabijeg (sa Vedranom u ulozi "negativca" i cestog "izazivaca"), a  ne "uobicajeni" okrsaj ljubomornog brata i sestre.

----------


## emily

> bilo bi mi puno lakse da Zrinka nije toliko fizicki slabija od Vedrana, u tom slucaju bih sigurno drugacije dozivljavao te napade,a ovako Zrinka je jedva u mogucnosti da se brani i cesto je u opasnosti njen fizicki integritet pa to vise dozivljavam kao napad jaceg na slabijeg (sa Vedranom u ulozi "negativca" i cestog "izazivaca"), a ne "uobicajeni" okrsaj ljubomornog brata i sestre.


znaci da je zrinka fizicki iste snage kao i vedran, i da se moze ravnopravno pokefati s njim, to bi ti bilo ok?

----------


## marta

> Ja ju ne mogu odmah izvaditi van jer je bosa, place i otima mi nogu iz ruke, Vedran joj gnjeci ruku, ja mu odmicem ruku uz rijci "Vedrane, ne zelim da to radis, to je zabranjeno, ni Zrinka tebi ne smije to raditi niti bilo tko drugi", on ne prestaje, mala vristi i situacija je kipuca, ja snazno odmicem ruku uz glasno "Dosta, Vedrane!", a on skuplja sake i pocinje iz sve snage mlatiti Zrinku i mene.


Jesi ikad probao bez da ista kazes? Znaci bez da uopce obratis paznju na Vedrana, izvadis Zrinku, maknes se s njom i saniras njene "ozljede". Pa tek onda s Vedranom popricas, ali vrlo kratko. On vec zna sta se radi a sta se ne radi. Mozda da mu kazes nesto tipa Nemoj vise to raditi, nesto kratko, bez soljenja pameti ko sta moze, smije, il ne smije raditi njemu zrinki i ostatku svijeta?
I onda dalje o svom poslu.

----------


## AdioMare

Definitivno imam velika očekivanja od "Vašeg komp. djeteta" i jedva čekam da iz prve ruke vidim zbog čega se prašina diže.. za dobrim konjem, nadam se... 
Čitajući ovu temu od samog početka, nisam beskompromisnog stava ni "za" ni "protiv". Iz ove perspektive, dok o Juulu znam tek uz Vaše argumente i dok se još uvijek oslanjam samo na svoj instinkt, *mislim da je istina negdje na pola puta.*Ne volim isključivost, pa tako mislim da je kombinacija jednog i drugog, u biti, prava osnova AP odgoja. U protivnom stvaramo definicije i kalupe u koje nije moguće smjestiti niti dvije različite stvari, a kamoli dva različita djeteta. Ne slažete se? Tada definicija prestaje vrijediti za dijete, a počinje vrijediti za roditelja! Opet smo na istom. Tko odgaja to dijete? Uštrogljeni roditelj!!!
Kao prvo, malo mi ne sjedaju varijacije na temu tipa:"Hoćeš jesti? Sigurno si gladna." ili "Hajde jedi, sigurno si gladna!" gdje u prvoj rečenici postavljamo pitanje i dajemo mogućnost izbora, dok u drugoj odlučujemo umjesto djeteta. I u jednoj i drugoj usputnim komentarom drugog dijela rečenice narušavamo djetetov integritet definirajući činjenične potrebe djeteta bez njegovog blagoslova, reklo bi se. 
Ne mogu se oteti dojmu da se tu radi samo o jednoj teškoj filozofiji, o kojoj bi, svako spreman na dijalog mogao bez problema do jutra. No, daleko je to od operative...
Tu se vraćam na odgoj po instinktu (roditelja koji osluškuje potrebe svog djeteta, a koji isto tako radi onako, kako misli da je njbolje za dijete) gdje Vas, isključive Juulove sljedbenike pitam: Mislite li da ćete, u konačnici, odgojiti bolje (upotrijebit ću izraz "bolje" da ne nabrajam ostale poz. karakteristike) dijete pitatajući ga: "Hoćeš li jesti dušo? Nećeš? Nema veze. Jest ćeš kad budeš mogla"; ne govoreći mu:"Hajde jedi, dušo, sigurno si gladna! Ipak ne možeš? Dobro jest ćeš kad budeš mogla!" Mislim da je u redu i jedno i drugo skup s onim nemilim dodatkom, sve dok ne počnemo ići u krajnosti tjerajući djete da jede na silu, kažnjavajući ga za nepojedeno, ne daj Bože proliveno i niz drugih nemilih postupaka. Ali to više nije tema za ovu priču, već za psihijatriju. Ovdje bi očito roditelj imao problem.
Što će se desiti (molim gledati samo ovaj primjer!) ako ja svoju curu pokušam ponuditi jednom, dvaput više nego biste Vi, koji joj ne biste na taj način narušavali integritet - btw ja bih to nazvala "nutkanjem", kako su zvali i naši stari, a od nutkanja nitko nije umro. Od gladi jest! Gledajući teoretski, djetetu je želudac zaista prazan nakon četiri, pet sati i ako JA znam da ne postoji niti jedna prepreka (bolest, ukradena "zabranjena" namirnica konzumirana prije obroka) što će se od presudne važnosti dogoditi *ako ja iznosim svoje mišljenje* konstatacijom da bi, po svemu sudeći dijete trebalo biti gladno? Ono uvijek ima opciju proturiječit u cilju očuvanja svog integriteta (samo što nisam izvjesila zastavu kako se osjećam domoljubno, ha,ha,ha   :Laughing: ) i tu se zatvara krug svake diskusije o povrijedi djetetova integriteta jer loptica uvijek može biti prebačena, što je- zdrav dijalog, zar ne?
Gore sam velikim slovom napisala "ja" u kontekstu nekoga tko zna bolje i više od djeteta. Zar se, u povlačenju vlastitih granica, ne pozivamo na onoga tko, na poslijetku, ipak zna uzročno - posljedičnu vezu i time ima pravo povući vlastitu granicu kako bi, bez daljnjeg, odagnao bilo kakvu naznaku narušavanja djeteovog integriteta? Kome treba ta kamuflaža? Tu "ja" - yes, of cours; tamo "ja" - no way! Definicije-definicije, kalupi-kalupi...
Kad ispred mene sjedi moj pubertetlija, filozofija mi nije stan pojam jer: on je tu kao riba u vodi i pitanje bitka mu se i odviše mota po glavi, dok moja trogodišnjakinja... ne vrijeđa se previše kad ne stavim pitanje u pravu formu. Njoj glad znači samo jedno: "jest ću", a sitost samo jedno: "neću više jesti" - bez obzira kakvu deliciju pred nju stavila.
Ahhh.... kod mame, na žalost, uvijek ima još malo mjesta za desert...  :Wink:

----------


## AdioMare

Ah, opet nisam u tijeku  :Grin:  ... Vidim da sam tko zna koja s datumom 31.  :Smile:    Idem vidjet što sam propustila!

----------


## tatek

> bilo bi mi puno lakse da Zrinka nije toliko fizicki slabija od Vedrana, u tom slucaju bih sigurno drugacije dozivljavao te napade,a ovako Zrinka je jedva u mogucnosti da se brani i cesto je u opasnosti njen fizicki integritet pa to vise dozivljavam kao napad jaceg na slabijeg (sa Vedranom u ulozi "negativca" i cestog "izazivaca"), a ne "uobicajeni" okrsaj ljubomornog brata i sestre.
> 			
> 		
> 
> znaci da je zrinka fizicki iste snage kao i vedran, i da se moze ravnopravno pokefati s njim, to bi ti bilo ok?


Ne bi bilo OK.
Ali bi se u tom slucaju mogao ipak nekako uzivjeti u Vedranovu ulogu, ulogu sina koji vidi da sestra provodi vise vremena s mamom i onda provocira i trazi paznju.
To mi se ne svidja, takav nacin trazenja paznje, ali obzirom da je on ipak dijete od kojeg en mogu traziti da artikulira sve svoje zelje i potrebe, onda ipak mogu gledati na njega sa ajmo reci nekakvim razumijevanjem i susojecanjem.
Ovako, kad napada puno manju sestru ja ne mogu a da ne gledam na njega kao nasilnika i to me vodi u jednostrano sagledavanje cijele situacije uz Zrinka=pozitivka, Vedran=negativac.

Ovo sto pricam vrijedi ponajvise u moje ponasanje u afektu, prvu reakciju, taj cas kad se desi sukob, ali se to provlaci i kao neka podloga cjelokupnom pristupu. 
Tesko je tu biti sasvim objektivan, s jedne strane je mala slatka curica (kojoj u vrticu svi tepaju "joj kako si mi zgodna, draga, fina, slatka ..."),a  s druge strane je vrlo zivahan i impulsivan skoro pa 6-godisnjak sa svojim borbenim stavom (koga u vrticu vise nitko ne zapaza osim sa recenicom "joj, Vedrane, kako imas slatku sestricu").

Mozda kao zakljucak: trudim se sagledavati stvari iz oba kuta i biti objektivan koliko to vec moze jedan roditelj, ali primjetim svako toliko da malo "kliznem" na Zrinkinu stranu ... a to sigurno en pomaze boljem razumijevanju Vedranova problema i kakvom takvom rjesenju ove situacije koja MZ i mene jako frustrira.

----------


## makita

> (sad sve to pricam kao da se to desava svaki dan 5 puta, ne desava se tako cesto nego nekoliko puta tjedno i to tek zadnjih mjesec-dva, no takve situacije me duboko smetaju i zato toliko drvim po njima ... izvinite ako sam vec dosadan s time)


Ja ne stignem bit baš često na forumu, naročito ne stignem komentirati koliko bi htjela. Zato mi zlata vrijedi to što ti "drviš" jer tako puno vidim, naučim iz tvog ili nečijeg primjera-na ovom forumu držim da su rasprave ful konstruktivne i kvalitetne. Dakle, ne znači da se u svemu slažem sa svakim forumašem, ali čitanjem i sudjelovanjem kristalizira mi se moje mišljenje i otvaraju vidici, horizonti....
Šta sam poetična  :Embarassed:  , al stvarno je tako!
I još nešto tatek, toplo se nadam da ćeš dokučit šta to muči tvog Vedrana zadnjih 2 mjeseca

----------


## seni

tatek, ja bih tebi nesto preporucila.   :Smile:  
ne znam da li to postoji u zagrebu, ali recimo u becu postoje razne radionice za roditelje. jedna od njih je po modelu thomasa gordona, cije su knjige prevedene na hrvatski.  to su vise prakticni prirucnici (mislim da je i ninet njih spominjala), koji su meni vrlo slicni juulovom poimanju stvari i bave se komunikacijom i rjesavanjima sukoba izmedu roditelja i djece.

e sad da ne duljim. jedan tata prijatelj mojih dobrih prijatelja je prosao takvu radionicu, postoje je imao stalne sukobe sa svojom 5-godisnjom kcerkom. i jako je zadovoljan. i njihov se je odnos jako promjenio nabolje.

----------


## anchie76

> Što će se desiti (molim gledati samo ovaj primjer!) ako ja svoju curu pokušam ponuditi jednom, dvaput više nego biste Vi, koji joj ne biste na taj način narušavali integritet - btw ja bih to nazvala "nutkanjem", kako su zvali i naši stari, a od nutkanja nitko nije umro. Od gladi jest!


He, he... daj mi reci jedan primjer djeteta koje je umrlo od gladi pored punog stola   :Wink:  U danasnje vrijeme sumnjam   :Wink:  

To nutkanje nije nista vise do "ja znam bolje od tebe da bi ti mogao jos pojesti"... Samo eto zakamuflirano u lijepi celofan.

Sto time govorimo djetetu - da ono ne treba slusati signale svog tijela (a tijelo mu jasno daje do znanja kad treba jesti i kad ne treba), nego treba slusati okolinu.  Djete ce suradjivati, pa ce vjerojatno s vremenom doci do toga da ce dijete prestati protestirati i "progutati" taj jos jedan zalogaj mami/baki/itd. za ljubav. 

I sto se desava, dijete s vremenom zanemari signale koje mu salje vlastito tijelo.

Recite mi koliko odraslih osoba znate koje su u stanju stati kad su se najele, makar u tanjuru ostalo jos pola krumpirica, jer su site i dosta su se najele?

Sumnjam da ih znate puno.  Svi imaju tendenciju cistiti tanjure ili jesti jos jer im je fiiiiino, zanemarujuci to sto im tijelo signalizira da su jeli dosta.  U tome je problem.




> Ahhh.... kod mame, na žalost, uvijek ima još malo mjesta za desert...


Vidis, mene roditelji NIKAD nisu nutkali da jedem.  A gledajuci sad koliko i kako jede moje dijete, zaista sam bila problematicna (iako moja mama tvrdi da nisam bila, ali zaboravila je ocigledno, ili nije znala kak sam grozno jela kao teenager   :Grin:  ).

I ja i dan danas prestanem jesti kad dobijem signal da mi je dosta - bez obzira koliko fini bio taj kolac ili vec sta god.  I dosta sam dobivala zbunjenih pogleda zasto sam taj mali dio ostavila u tanjuru, no ljudi oko mene su se vec navikli i naucili da ja stajem kad mi je dosta, bez obzira kako to drugima izgledalo ili koliko oni misle da bih ja trebala pojesti.

A taj moj "stav" je proizasao iz toga da me se pustilo da jedem kad zelim i koliko zelim kad sam bila dijete.  Naucila sam slusati sto mi signalizira moje tijelo.

----------


## tatek

> tatek, ja bih tebi nesto preporucila.   
> ne znam da li to postoji u zagrebu, ali recimo u becu postoje razne radionice za roditelje. jedna od njih je po modelu thomasa gordona, cije su knjige prevedene na hrvatski.  to su vise prakticni prirucnici (mislim da je i ninet njih spominjala), koji su meni vrlo slicni juulovom poimanju stvari i bave se komunikacijom i rjesavanjima sukoba izmedu roditelja i djece.
> 
> e sad da ne duljim. jedan tata prijatelj mojih dobrih prijatelja je prosao takvu radionicu, postoje je imao stalne sukobe sa svojom 5-godisnjom kcerkom. i jako je zadovoljan. i njihov se je odnos jako promjenio nabolje.


Radimo vec na tome ...  :/ 
Vedran (i mi roditelji sa njim povremeno) idemo na radionice Psiholoskog centar Medvescak i smatram da su vrlo korisne. Preko ljeta je bila pauza i jedva cekam da opet pocne novi ciklus da stavim i ovaj problem na dnevni red.

----------


## seni

adio mare, ako se zanimas za juula, ja bih ti jako preporucila citanje istoga.
a na forumu imaj jos par drugih topica o njemu.
s tim da on po meni nije nikako iskljuciv i njegove knijge nisu bazirane na "beskompromisnom" branjenju bilo cega, niti natezanju da li dijete treba ici spavati u 7 ili 9, pospremati svoju sobu sa 4 ili 7 godina, stavljanja svih i svega u kalupe ovog ili onog svjetonazora.

ali procitaj, pa ces vidjeti.    :Smile:

----------


## tatek

Zaboravih dodati: na radionice idemo vec godinu i pol,a  pitanje ljubomore jos nije bilo na tapetu, jer je kod nas to pocelo biti problem tek pocetkom ljeta nakon sto se vec zavrsio proljetni ciklus radionica.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja znam da mom M. tijelo šalje samo signale da mu treba čokolada, keksi, kinder jaje. Njemu tijelo nikad ne šalje signale da treba mlijeko, povrće, voće, juhu ili meso. E pa sad, kad bih ja poštivala signale njegovog tijela i ne bih ga terorizirala time da ja znam bolje što on treba od njega samog, dijete bi mi se razboljelo. Zato ja radije riskiram da ne budem sljedbenik J. Juulovih naputaka i dogovorim se s njim da pojede pošteni doručak, ručak i večeru. Signale njegovog tijela slušam u vrijeme poslijepodnevnog obroka, a uz te njegove nasušne potrebe vezanom trgovinom utrpam i jabuku. Kad smo vani, uvijek može dobiti sladoled, čak i dva. Ponekad poželi hot dog i to isto dobije. Ali, rutina je pravilna prehrana, za kojom, nažalost, njegovo tijelo ne dobiva nikakve signale. Što se tiče količina, poštujem njegov iskaz o tome koliko mu je dovoljno. No, dobro, povremeno se nagodim za još tri žlice.

Pročitala sam J. Juula, dapače, imam ga na polici među brojnim knjigama o djeci i roditeljstvu koje mi ne skupljaju prašinu nego ih doista čitam. U mnogim situacijama sam ih uzimala u ruke i pokušavala tražiti u njima ključeve rješenja. Mnogo puta sam i našla rješenja. Ne mislim da sam jedino ja pametna i da me nitko ne može poučiti, pa tako i u odgoju djeteta. Ali, ne volim sljedbeništvo. Nikako ne volim da mi se mišljenje propisuje ni u najboljoj namjeri. Zato se nisam učlanila ni u jednu stranku (nikad od mene političara) niti u bilo u koju udrugu koja mi želi propisati bilo kakve, pa i najmanje smjernice razmišljanja. Za mene je Juul jedan od autora knjiga o odgoju djece kojeg cijenim, ali mi nije niti će mi ikad biti guru. Mislim da nisam jedina u ovoj raspravi koja je shvatila apsurdnost doslovnog shvaćanja i provođenja tih ideja. Odgoj djece se ipak mora prilagoditi prije svega osobi konkretnog djeteta, potom situaciji, a na kraju i roditelju.

----------

> Leonarda neće blitvu..kažem ja..i meni je, ali baš totalno fuj blitva...efektirajući bljak..ali vidiš..sve pojedem jer je jako zdrava, da bolje kakiš i da mozak lakše uči... 
> zasad tako nešto s Leonardom prolazi, dok me ne skuži...uglavnom point je uvijek ostaviti mogućnost izbora i odluke...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Mene ovdje zanima ima li Leonarda doista mogucnost izbora ili ti njoj stvaras samo privid izbora? To me zanima jer pitanje _hoćeš li nešto drugo, a čokolada poslije ručka?..._  zapravo ne ostavlja mogucnost izbora. Odnosno, dijete na takvo pitanje moze odgovoriti "necu nista drugo, hocu coksu sad"


Istina..kut gledanja...ima slobode što može jesti čokoladu poslijepodne i nema izbora što se tiče uzimanja čokolade ujutro. Ali da kaže...ja hoću čokoladu SAD... ja bih odgovorila..gledaj Leonarda. ne branim ja tebi čokoladu, dapače i ja bih ju sad njami njami. Ali ujutro nije zdravo jesti čokoladu...pokvario bi se trbuh, pa ne  bi radio dobro. Sad odaberi nešto drugo (zna se što je hrana ujutro) i onda ćemo se počastiti poslije ručka čokoladom i ti i ja..OK?

Zasad je uvijek OK. Ili čeka da odem pa si uzme kockicu nakon doručka  :Wink:  (što smatram da je također OK)

Blitvu jede s takvim gađenjem, da je to smiješno. Ali ju pojede. Bez prisile, samo uz malo rezoniranja. Da ne želi, ne bih ju tjerala.

Kad uopće ne želi jesti nikad ju nit ne nagovaram nit pozivam. Za vrijeme ručka spontano se okupljamo za stolom i jedemo što i koliko kome paše..bio on 6 mjeseci ili 66 godina.

Smatram da je teško pobjeći sam od sebe, ali uglavnom ostavljam mogućnosti izbora oko kapitalnih stvari...da li će ili neće što i koliko  jesti (naravno, uz dozu skretanja s krivog puta, nazovimo to i suptilnim, šarenim i kojekakvim ukidanjem izbora), da li će odjenuti ovo ili ono, kad će otići spavati, ne ometam nikad njihove aktivnosti u igri, ne tjeram ih na pospremanje osim ako je takav dogovor, bezuvjetno poštujem obećanja jer se i Leonarda pomalo uči važnosti istih. Pokušavam se, trudim se gasiti "narednika" u sebi.

A sad, ako je formulacija "demokratskog uvjeravanja" katkad ovakva ili onakva, više ili manje ograničavajuća, mislim da je to samo dijelić mozaika, a ne uvijek presudna stvar u formiranju osobnosti ili ugrozi samosvijesti. Bitna je cjelokupna idelogija  poštovanja integriteta djeteta. Ne činimo djetetu ono što ne bi htjeli da čine nama. Ako se ravnamo po tome, propusti koje dugujemo svojem načinu odrstanja i tradiciji , smatram da postaju stvarno minorni. 

Duboko sam uvjerena i u to, da osoba koja je pozitivna, moralno ispravna,  strpljiva i najobičnije rečeno "dobra" bilo kojim odgojem može stvoriti istu takvu pozitivnu osobu, osim ako genskom kartom nije predviđen neki eksces.

----------


## seni

zdenka, ne mogu a da se ne nasmijem, tvom opisu "tjelesnih signala" tvoga sina.  :Laughing: 
medutim kako sto juul  cesto kaze, primarni zadatak je roditelja da ispune djeteteove potrebe, a zelje ako hoce i koliko hoce.
ja ne vidim nista sporno u tome da djetetu ne dozvolis orgije slatkisa ili coca cole. 




> Odgoj djece se ipak mora prilagoditi prije svega osobi konkretnog djeteta, potom situaciji, a na kraju i roditelju.


onako kako ja shvacam juula, ovo sto si navela je upravo jedna od njegovih vaznih postavki. on ne nudi prirucnik, niti se bavi tim da li dijete smije pojesti cokoladu 2 puta ili 10 puta tjedno.
on prica o nacinu i komunikaciji u odnosima, a predmete te komunikacije i sadrzaj i formu tih "predmeta" prepusta roditeljima odnosno oni mogu biti potpuno razliciti.

ja sam previse "anarhisticki nastojena" da bih mogla biti sljedbenik bilo koga ili cega i zato volim juula, i njegovu knjigu svrstavam u par ponajboljih kojie sam procitala o toj tematici, jer je sljepo sljedbenistvo, guuruvstvo, doslovno shvacanje, istoznacnost rjesenja za razne situacije i ljude, upravo nespojivo s tezama iznesenim u knjizi.

ps. da li ste inace primjetili da psihijatri i psiholozi koji su svoj radni vijek proveli baveci se problemima djece (kao i j. prekop) pisu knjige koje nikako ne bismo mogli svrstati u knjiga receptarice tipa: 100 tajni sretne djece; svako dijete treba... svaka zena mora...

----------


## AdioMare

Gledaj, Anchie 76, polazimo od pretpostavke da dijete ima svoju volju i da roditelj nije nasilan u svojim nastojanjima. Gledajući moj post u cijelosti ja sam samo stava da ne treba cjepidlačiti s formuliranjem gdje ću upitati ovako ili onako, pa to je besmislica! 
Naravno da nitko nije umro pored punog stola, ali hipotetski gledano, od gladi jest. Naravno da dijete zna kad je gladno i kad je sito, ajmo prijeći na neki, za mene sretniji primjer, jer ja zaista imam problem sa kilažom, ali ga ne kanim prenijeti na svoju djecu.
Npr. mogla bih do preksutra nizati primjere u kojima moje dijete provodi svoju volju kod obuvanja obuće. Tu vučem paralelu da je isto tako ima i kod punog stola bez obzira što nisam "pravilno" postavila pitanje.
Sandale i japanke su zakon - ništa drugo ne drži vodu. Ni cipele, ni tenisice ni ružičaste čarape sa cvjetićima koje su cool minutu i pol kupljene baš u čast službenih 17 jutarnjih stupnjeva... i.. mali milijun primjera i zamolbi i ukazanih posljedica (koje su sve očitije u vidu curećeg nosa) ne pomažu. Dijete ima svoju volju koju ne treba slamati. Usmjeriti u sretnije vode - ako je moguće, a koliko nekad zna biti teško -  priča nam Tatek. 
Posegnuti za starom vrstom odgoja u smislu male ucjenice (koje također ne pomažu, uz put rečeno) na ovom primjeru mi se ne čini preveliko zlo - ako ima efekta.
Ja sam samo mišljenja da u većini slučajeva vlada proturječnost gdje na kraju ipak postupamo kako mi mislimo da je dobro za dijete.
To su samo moja razmišljanja koja nisu definirana jer ih još uvijek formiram i nadograđujem. :D
I mada se činim antiprotivnom, samo sam željna znanja i proširivanja vidika  :Kiss:

----------


## AdioMare

.... a filozofija je filozofija. Nije li lijepi, šareni celofan i "Ja mislim da bi ti sad trebao odmoriti, jer je meni meni potreban odmor" u prenesenom značenju: Ja znam jednu više od tebe - kako god mi to sebi prevodili!
A način na koji ćemo se obraćat svojim malim, kompetetnim Kikićima ovisi o našem kućnom odgoju, i bonton piše da je u društvu odraslih prestrašno ignorirati djetetovo pitanje, ma kako nam se nevažno učinilo, a kako bi se tek mi odgovorni roditelji (ekstreme u svakom smislu - van!) odnosili prema svojoj djeci nego s ljubavlju, brigom i poštovanjem.

----------


## anchie76

> onako kako ja shvacam juula, ovo sto si navela je upravo jedna od njegovih vaznih postavki. on ne nudi prirucnik, niti se bavi tim da li dijete smije pojesti cokoladu 2 puta ili 10 puta tjedno.
> on prica o nacinu i komunikaciji u odnosima, a predmete te komunikacije i sadrzaj i formu tih "predmeta" prepusta roditeljima odnosno oni mogu biti potpuno razliciti.
> 
> ja sam previse "anarhisticki nastojena" da bih mogla biti sljedbenik bilo koga ili cega i zato volim juula, i njegovu knjigu svrstavam u par ponajboljih kojie sam procitala o toj tematici, jer je sljepo sljedbenistvo, guuruvstvo, doslovno shvacanje, istoznacnost rjesenja za razne situacije i ljude, upravo nespojivo s tezama iznesenim u knjizi.


Potpisujem od A do Z    :Smile:  

I upravo kako Seni rece, on niti u jednom trenutku ne govori o tome kako mi trebamo odgajati dijete (to prepusta nama), on samo govori o tome kako da poboljsamo svoj odnos s djetetom, tj. ak nismo zadovoljni s postojecim on ce nam reci kako da to popravimo.  Totalno fer sto se mene tice.  Ovo tu sad sto mi mnogi pricamo, zadiremo i u ovaj dio kojeg Juul ne dira - pa i tu proizlaze razlicitosti i problemi u komunikaciji.





> Ja znam da mom M. tijelo šalje samo signale da mu treba čokolada, keksi, kinder jaje. Njemu tijelo nikad ne šalje signale da treba mlijeko, povrće, voće, juhu ili meso.


Pitanje je da ima izbor samo to jesti da bi dijete zaista izabralo da iskljucivo samo to jede.  Vrlo vjerojatno ne bi.  Neznam, ali sumnjam da bi.   Bilo je jednom jedno istrazivanje bas na tu temu, postavili su svedski stol u vrticu i na stolu je bilo bas SVEGA - i povrca, i voca, i mesa i slatkisa, ma bas svega.  I snimali su klince sto jedu.  Neki su trpali slatkise, neki su jeli meso, i tak.  No nakon tjedan dana, kad su pogledali sto je svako dijete pojelo, ispalo je da je svako dijete pojelo svega ponudjenog.  Tko bi rekao?  Ja prva ne bih.

I kad dodjemo do toga da bi nase dijete htjelo slatkise cijelo vrijeme - dolazimo do pitanja na koji NACIN onemogucavamo djetetu da ih jede.  Jer recimo puno je drugacije ako dijete krene nesto jesti (tj. trpati) da mu kazemo "dosta ti je toga! Pretjerujes.  Znas da nesmijes jesti bonbone" ili nesto u tom stilu, ili dijete u tom trenu pustimo, ali generalno gledamo da takvih stvari uopce niti nemamo doma, a u odredjenim situacijama toleriramo.  Pa na taj nacin dijete moze birati i jesti sto mu se jede - ali od zdravih stvari koje stoje doma u ponudi, i od nezdravih kad je neka prilika gdje svi to jedu.





> Posegnuti za starom vrstom odgoja u smislu male ucjenice (koje također ne pomažu, uz put rečeno) na ovom primjeru mi se ne čini preveliko zlo - ako ima efekta.


Mozda ima kratkorocni efekt.  Pitanje je jel ima i dugorocni (sto nam je svima i cilj).  I koji je omjer nacinjene stete (zbog ucjene) i stecene koristi (trenutne suradnje djeteta).  To je na svakom roditelju da procjeni i sam odluci i preuzme odgovornost za tu odluku  8)

----------


## zrinka

http://www.kellymom.com/nursingtwo/d...ine/index.html

jel netko ovo citao?

----------


## anchie76

> Nije li lijepi, šareni celofan i "Ja mislim da bi ti sad trebao odmoriti, jer je meni meni potreban odmor" u prenesenom značenju: Ja znam jednu više od tebe - kako god mi to sebi prevodili!


Ne kuzim sta si htjela reci?  Valjda bi roditelj rekao "Volio bih / zelim da se sad odmoris, jer se i ja trebam odmoriti"... Onom gore recenicom se ipak (cini mi se IMHO) implicira da znamo bolje od njega samog da li je njemu potreban odmor ili ne.

I naravno da roditelj zna vise stvari od djeteta.  I to je normalno i tako i treba biti.  Te je zbog toga na roditelju i odgovornost da od djetetovih zelja probere ono sto djetetu zaista treba i pruzi mu.

Ali u nekim stvarima roditelji se ne trebaju postavljati iznad signala djetetovog tijela, i ne bi se trebali direktno uplitati, jer u tim situacijama ipak dijete samo zna bez da mu mi ista govorimo kako bi se trebao osjecati/ponasati/raditi:




> 1. osjetila: vruce-hladno, dobar okus - los; dobar miris - los miris, itd. 
> 
> 2. emocije: tuga, sreca, frustracija, bol, zelje, prijateljstvo itd. takodjer u odnosu na nkeog i nesto 
> 
> 3. potrebe: zedj, glad, pospanost, bliskost, udaljenost 
> 
> I u starijoj dobi njihova je odgovornost: 
> 
> - religija 
> ...

----------


## AdioMare

A tada moje pitanje glasi: Kako uvjeriti trogodišnjakinju da bi trebala svakodnevno, od jutra do mraka imati obuću na nogama jer odavno nisu ljetne temperature?  Ja to rješavam vrlo šaroliko, dnevno i na doslovno stotinu načina - ishod je isti: ona je bosa jer ju tako najviše veseli.
Cijenim ja tu njenu naivnu odluku, ne upotrebljavam prisilne metode jer nije od životne važnosti, ali nije ni nevažno! Za sada sam mišljenja da nemam baš puno izbora nego joj sama na miran način stoti put obut cipele jer je ovdje jedino bitno da dijete nije na pločicama boso? Kako postići dugoročni efekt radeći na, uvjetno rečeno, pravi način? Ne mogu je pustiti da jednog dana i sama postane majka i shvati što sam joj govorila?  
Molim konkretno, baš ću probat danas.

----------

> Recite mi koliko odraslih osoba znate koje su u stanju stati kad su se najele, makar u tanjuru ostalo jos pola krumpirica, jer su site i dosta su se najele?
> 
> Sumnjam da ih znate puno.  Svi imaju tendenciju cistiti tanjure ili jesti jos jer im je fiiiiino, zanemarujuci to sto im tijelo signalizira da su jeli dosta
> ...  Naucila sam slusati sto mi signalizira moje tijelo.


A što s onima koji selektivno čiste? Ja npr..krumpir ostavim, ali recimo zadnjih 10 dkg zubaca nikako...

Ja mislim da izjelice itekako znaju kad je dosta...pa ne jede se samo do osjećaja sitosti...izjelice ne jedu samo zato jer ne prepoznaju osjećaj sitosti.. za mene kao i ostale izjelice..hrana je jedno ugodno iskustvo..organoleptička simfonija koja nadglasava signale sitosti. Uživanje u čulima koju priređuje jedna salata od rakovice, mlada janjetina ili fuži sa šugom u jednom duuugom nizu gangova..Aleluja...ili grijeh...

Kao i koješta drugo griješno za što nije postojao mehnizam "nutkanja" u djetinjstvu  :Wink:

----------


## AdioMare

Htjela sam reći: i nakon povuci-potegni, roditelj opet napravi onako kako on smatra da je za dijete najbolje. Poštujemo njegovu malu ličnost, ali priznajte, u većini ćete okrenuti vodu na svoj mlin jer će vam i opet misao vodilja biti da činite dobro svom djetetu, a pri tome je vuk sit i ovce na broju. 8)

----------


## anchie76

> Cijenim ja tu njenu naivnu odluku, ne upotrebljavam prisilne metode jer nije od životne važnosti, ali nije ni nevažno! Za sada sam mišljenja da nemam baš puno izbora nego joj sama na miran način stoti put obut cipele jer je ovdje jedino bitno da dijete nije na pločicama boso?


Ajmo malo drugacije, zasto je bitno da nije na plocicama bosa?  Sto ce se dogoditi ukoliko bude bosa na plocicama?

----------


## Bubica

> Ja znam da mom M. tijelo šalje samo signale da mu treba čokolada, keksi, kinder jaje. Njemu tijelo nikad ne šalje signale da treba mlijeko, povrće, voće, juhu ili meso.


Mi smo ovaj princip izazvali ovo ljeto na moru. Nemamo problema sa slatkicima ali B bi za rucak jeo samo paštu li rižu (i ono što usputno uđe u usta uz to). Dva sam tjedna djetetu udovoljavala njegovim narudžbama za rucak a nakon toga diejte je samo prestalo pitati isključivo ove dvije namirnice - možete li vjerovati, nakon toga je bez problema za ručak jeo špinat, blitvu, meso. 

Mislim da nutkanje hrane nije dobro za dijete i da može imati više štete nego koristi (psihološke). Jeste li zapazile mame koje stalno imaju u rukama koji komad hrane, stalno trče za djetetom i nutkaju ga i guraju mu u usta. Vidi se to u parku ili na plaži, a stalno pod izgovorom da dijete taj dan nije nista jelo. Da je zbropjiti...Bilo to i voće meni je to grozno.

----------


## AdioMare

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Recite mi koliko odraslih osoba znate koje su u stanju stati kad su se najele, makar u tanjuru ostalo jos pola krumpirica, jer su site i dosta su se najele?
> 
> Sumnjam da ih znate puno.  Svi imaju tendenciju cistiti tanjure ili jesti jos jer im je fiiiiino, zanemarujuci to sto im tijelo signalizira da su jeli dosta
> ...  Naucila sam slusati sto mi signalizira moje tijelo.
> 
> 
> ...


Ajjjj, Virgo, malo si me nasmijala! Baš mi je neki glupi dan na poslu, a još sam se uhvatila u koštac s odgojnom filozofijom!  :Love:

----------


## anchie76

> A što s onima koji selektivno čiste? Ja npr..krumpir ostavim, ali recimo zadnjih 10 dkg zubaca nikako...


Tebe su onda malo nutkali malo nisu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Pojma nemam, i ne bih se stel mesati, ovo je sad vec fakat izvan moje domene.

Ja sam samo uvjerenja da od tog nutkanja ama bas nikakve koristi - dijete moze i bez tih par ekstra zalogaja koje smo si mi zamislili i nece mu biti bas nist ak ih ne pojede.

----------


## anchie76

> Mi smo ovaj princip izazvali ovo ljeto na moru. Nemamo problema sa slatkicima ali B bi za rucak jeo samo paštu li rižu (i ono što usputno uđe u usta uz to). Dva sam tjedna djetetu udovoljavala njegovim narudžbama za rucak a nakon toga diejte je samo prestalo pitati isključivo ove dvije namirnice - možete li vjerovati, nakon toga je bez problema za ručak jeo špinat, blitvu, meso.


 :D 

Mislim da mi zaista precesto podcjenjujemo klince.  Znaju oni puno vise toga nego sto mi mislimo.   :Saint:

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cijenim ja tu njenu naivnu odluku, ne upotrebljavam prisilne metode jer nije od životne važnosti, ali nije ni nevažno! Za sada sam mišljenja da nemam baš puno izbora nego joj sama na miran način stoti put obut cipele jer je ovdje jedino bitno da dijete nije na pločicama boso?
> 
> 
> Ajmo malo drugacije, zasto je bitno da nije na plocicama bosa?  Sto ce se dogoditi ukoliko bude bosa na plocicama?


Pa zbog toga što može platiti samo onim što nam je najdragocjenije, a to je zdravlje. Pošto je prehlada okidač jedne lančane reakcije od simptoma bolesti preko doktora (koje ona ne ljubi) do terapije (koju ljubi još manje) mislim da je tu riječ o jednoj situaciji koja bi trebala biti bespogovorna, zar ne? Trebala biti, nećemo ništ na silu, OK? A ja sad tražim pomoć u duhu postupka dobrog roditelja koji neće plašiti babaRogom. Doduše, roditelja koji zna da je veći, nadmoćniji, mudriji, iskusniji i jači, ali je u toliko mali da ne zna koju bi svoju prednost bilo mudro iskoristiti kako ne bi narušavao integritet svog tvrdoglavog djeteta?

----------

Slažem se. Koliko mogu vidjeti, majke koje nutkaju djecu ulaze u jedan začarani krug iz kojeg se nit lako nit brzo ne izlazi. Takva djeca jedu samo kad se nutkaju, kad su prisiljeni, kad ucjenjuju za pažnju ili bivaju ucijenjeni.

Ali velik broj nas...supstancijalnih žderonja etiketirati da smo gluhi na svoje tijelo zbog nutkanja u djetinjstvu..nije put ka istini  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> Virgo30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A što s onima koji selektivno čiste? Ja npr..krumpir ostavim, ali recimo zadnjih 10 dkg zubaca nikako...
> 
> 
> Tebe su onda malo nutkali malo nisu


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
OVA TI JE DOBRA; MAJSTORICE!!!

----------


## seni

pa virgo, izmedu kumpira i zubatca (onako fino pecen na gradelama) , bogami bih i ja selektivno izabrala zubatac.

----------


## zrinka

adio, ja sam misljenja da se sto dijete hoda boso, ne moze samo zato prehladiti....kao i ako pije hladno...

poznajem djecu koja su non stop bosa i neke forumasice koje su i u sred zagrebacke zime uvijek po kuci bose....jednostavno nekima tako pase....

i da, ima jedno forumsko dijete koje vec kao puzac a kasnije i hodac uvijek bilo bar bez jedne carape....

mislim, ne cini mi se hodanje bosim nogama neka alarmantna situacija....

----------


## anchie76

> Pa zbog toga što može platiti samo onim što nam je najdragocjenije, a to je zdravlje.


Vidis, ti inzistiras na tome jer si uvjerena da je to direktno povezano s njenim zdravljem.  Sto bi bilo kad bi se pokazalo da to nije tako, da je to sve npr. stvar navike?  Da je njoj zaista toplo na nogice i savrseno joj je ok hodati po plocicama bosa za razliku od tebe?  Ti sudis na osnovu sebe, a tebi je hladno na plocicama.  Mozes li dopustiti da njoj mozda nije?

Evo primjera... U Nizozemskoj djeca hodaju "gola i bosa" na temperaturama koje su meni nezamislive.  Oni nisu zabundani kao mi, i svi su zivi i zdravi   :Smile:    Stvar navike.

Mene je stara oduvijek "pilala" da MORAM imati papuce na nogama, i meni je i sada  na 36C u kuci "hladno" na noge ako nemam papuce.  Ak to nije navika, ja neznam sta je?  Moj stari u zivotu nije nosio papuce, hoda bos oduvijek.  Bolestan je rjedje nego mi ostali.
Ja recimo NIKAD ne nosim hulahopke u zimi ispod hlaca - i nemam nikakvih zdravstvenih problema zbog toga.  Isto tako, dijete mi NIKAD nije imalo stramplice ispod hlaca - mnogi roditelji se snebivaju.  No on je zdrav, raste, napreduje i sve ostalo.  Isto tako, nikad nije imao sal preko usta u zimi (a bili smo vani i na -20), ne nosim ga niti ja niti MM.  A bili smo na skijanju s frendovima, njihova mama se jedva vidjela od zabundanosti, sal preko usta - samo se oci vide.  I pogodi sta - i njeni klinci su bili isto tako zabundani, a roditelji su se iscudjavali kak mi nasem nismo stavili sal preko usta.  Po njihovom, njihovi klinci bi se razbolili instant da to nisu ucinili.  A da to ne naprave, vrlo vjerojatno se ne bi desilo BAS NISTA.

Razmisli o ovome svemu   :Wink:  





> Ali velik broj nas...supstancijalnih žderonja etiketirati da smo gluhi na svoje tijelo zbog nutkanja u djetinjstvu..nije put ka istini


Gle, ja to govorim na osnovu onog sto vidim u svojoj okolini.  A i cini mi se da sam negdje davno citala (daaaavno prije Juula) da nutkanjem ucimo dijete da ne slusa svoje tijelo, nego da slusa vanjske podrazaje.  Pa se to povezalo s tim da je moguce da dijete poslije isto tako kad npr. bude zapalilo prvu cigaretu nece slusati svoje tijelo koje mu govori da je to koma, nego ce slusati vanjske podrazaje - svoje drustvo koje mu vice da je to ok.

A da je sve u nutkanju - nije   :Grin:    Da je, onda bi se problemi s hranom vrlo lako rijesili.  No svi mi znamo da je stvar puno kompleksnija - da su cesto tu upletene i emocije koje se povezuju s hranom   :Grin:  (nagradjivanje i uskracivanje slatkisima i ostalom "zabranjenom" hranom je isto tako cesta pojava).  No kuzite sta hocu reci?  Stvar nije jednostavna uopce.  Puno je stvari koje mogu utjecati na probleme s prehranom, a moje osobno misljenje je da nutkanjem i nagradjivanjem hranom se nista dobra ne moze postici - samo lose.

----------

> Gle, ja to govorim na osnovu onog sto vidim u svojoj okolini. A i cini mi se da sam negdje davno citala (daaaavno prije Juula) da nutkanjem ucimo dijete da ne slusa svoje tijelo, nego da slusa vanjske podrazaje. Pa se to povezalo s tim da je moguce da dijete poslije isto tako kad npr. bude zapalilo prvu cigaretu nece slusati svoje tijelo koje mu govori da je to koma, nego ce slusati vanjske podrazaje - svoje drustvo koje mu vice da je to ok


Svako uvjetovanje u životu ispostavlja neki račun. Ali osim odgoja kakav mi nudimo, dijete ima i svoj osobni "sistemski software". Meni su tu neke teorije, možda zato jer ne možemo diskutirati uživo, pomalo fatalističke..kao posuđene iz teorije kaosa..kad jedan leptir mahne krilima ..pa se na drugom kraju svijeta dogodi oluja...

Mene i sestru odgajali su isti ljudi, ja sam militantni antipušač, a eto, ona nije  :Smile:  Ja se ne volim isticati, ona voli. Ja sam introvertna, ne dijelim svoje probleme rado s poznatim ljudima..ona da. Ja ne volim noćne izlaske..ona voli isključivo noćne izlaske. Ja sam u tehničkoj struci, ona u društveno-humanističkoj. Ja volim red, ona voli nered.
Ista nas mati i otac natjeravali :Smile:

----------


## seni

adio mare, evo ja bih jos malo nadopunila zrinku i anchie, cije misljenje o bosim nozicama dijelim.

dakle ako hoces iskreni odgovor od mene kako da ti uspijes da tvoje dijete obuce papuce, moj odgovor je : pojma nemam.   :Grin:  

odnosno drugi odgovor: postoji vjerojatno puno nacina.

cesto smo imali topice o slicnim problemima, pa smo cesto jedna drugoj davale savjete o papucama, oblacenju ujutro i slicno. dakle nekakva osobna iskustva kako smo mi to hendlale.  i vjerojatno neka od tih iskustava mogu pomoci. kako sto imas i hrpu knjiga koja se bave time kako uspjeti da djeca peru zube, jedu spinat i slicno.
metoda probe i pokusaja. pocesto uspije.
to bi bio jedan nivo razmatranja bosih nogu.

da sam ja profesionalno psihologinja ili psihijatrica, sto nisam, ja bih se prije bilo kojeg savjeta potrudila steci sliku o odnosima u vasoj obitelji i tek onda nesto reci na temu. mozda bi bose noge bile tek banalna situacija koja bi se jednostavno rjesila.
mozda bi s druge strane to bio samo mali kamencic u cijelom moziku kompliciranih odnosa pa bi banalna situacija papucica ukazivala na neke druge dublje probleme.
to bi bio nesto drugaciji nivo razmatranja bosih nogu.

medutim mi se na ovom topicu  bavimo juulom. i sad u njegovim knjigama uopce nema stava o bosim ili nebosim nogama. cak nema ni prijedloga kako da ono sretno dijete iz "100 tajni sretne djece" obuce te papucice bez frustracija. (izvinjavam se na ovoj blagoj cinicnosti   :Razz:  )

teze kompetentnog djeteta ne znace :
necemo nista na silu, OK?
niti
A ja sad tražim pomoć u duhu postupka dobrog roditelja koji neće plašiti babaRogom. Doduše, roditelja koji zna da je veći, nadmoćniji, mudriji, iskusniji i jači, ali je u toliko mali da ne zna koju bi svoju prednost bilo mudro iskoristiti kako ne bi narušavao integritet svog tvrdoglavog djeteta?

vidim da te juul zanima, pa ga zaista procitaj, pa ce biti lakse razgovarati.
 :Smile: 
to kazem zato sto mislim se stavljas u usta juula neke teze koje nemaju puno veze sa tim sto on prica u svojim knjigama i onda to postane apsurdno prepucavanje.

otprilike kao kad se feminizam  prebaci na razgovore ko ce prati sude poslije rucka i da muskarci ne mogu radati, ni dojiti.
i onda diskosija nije ni konstruktivna, niti ima prevelike koristi od nje.

----------


## seni

> Mene i sestru odgajali su isti ljudi, ja sam militantni antipušač, a eto, ona nije  Ja se ne volim isticati, ona voli. Ja sam introvertna, ne dijelim svoje probleme rado s poznatim ljudima..ona da. Ja ne volim noćne izlaske..ona voli isključivo noćne izlaske. Ja sam u tehničkoj struci, ona u društveno-humanističkoj. Ja volim red, ona voli nered.
> Ista nas mati i otac natjeravali


virgo, to je sve ok.
ali dobar odgoj ne znaci da ce on klonirati iste jedinke.
pa jasno je da smo mi svi razliciti i nasa djeca isto.
nutkanje je samo kamencic u cijelom mozaiku.

----------


## Bubica

ovo vjerovanje da isti ljudi trebaju odgojiti istu djecu nikada ne drži vodu i ljudi se ponovno i ponovno tome isčuđavaju. Dakle, samo još jedan od mitova. 

Djeca se razlikuju po svojim osobinama, temperamentu kao i njihovi roditelji. Roditelju moguće da vise pasi jedan temperament u odnosu na drgog, djeca se rađaju u različitim životnim situacijama roditelja, konacno jedno je starije drugo mlađe (kao u slucaju tatekovih), sve to i jos tisuću drugih stvari uvjetuje da se roditelji redovito različito ponašanju prema pojedinom od svoje djece. 

Ja imam samo jedno dijete, ali iz svojeg djetinjstva točno mogu razlučiti kako su se roditelji različito ponašali prema meni i bratu, posebice kako su imali različita očekivanja (i dan danas) a oni bi se i u ovom času zakleli da su nas "isto odgajali".

----------


## a zakaj

> On tu govori o teenagerima (u mom slucaju je to bilo puno kasnije), koji su do odredjenog trenutka savrseno suradjivali i revno odradjivali kucanske poslove i onda NAJEDNOM se pobunili da nece vise.  Znaci prakticki obrat preko noci.  Po Juulu to znaci samo jedno - da su ta djeca previse suradjivala, i da su puno suradjivala na vlastitu stetu tj. gazenja osobnih granica duzi niz godina.


vidis, ja sam taj odlomak drukcije iscitala, zbog svog drukcijeg iskustva iz djetinjstva. Sjetila sam se svog brata koji je dobio, ne nekoliko mjeseci ili godinu odgode, nego niz lagodnih godina bez obaveza u kuci, i sebe, kojoj se to nije toleriralo, i citav pasus sam sagledala iz perspektive tog drugog djeteta pa me zapekla nepravda. Zapravo sam pretpostavljala da ima neko logicno rjesenje, ali ga nisam razumjela.

----------


## Zdenka2

> I kad dodjemo do toga da bi nase dijete htjelo slatkise cijelo vrijeme - dolazimo do pitanja na koji NACIN onemogucavamo djetetu da ih jede.  Jer recimo puno je drugacije ako dijete krene nesto jesti (tj. trpati) da mu kazemo "dosta ti je toga! Pretjerujes.  Znas da nesmijes jesti bonbone" ili nesto u tom stilu, ili dijete u tom trenu pustimo, ali generalno gledamo da takvih stvari uopce niti nemamo doma, a u odredjenim situacijama toleriramo.  Pa na taj nacin dijete moze birati i jesti sto mu se jede - ali od zdravih stvari koje stoje doma u ponudi, i od nezdravih kad je neka prilika gdje svi to jedu.


Ja ne biram ni jedan ni drugi način. Prije svega, moje dijete ne trpa u sebe slatkiše nego uvijek kaže da bi ih jeo i pita me smije li. Ja odgovaram, možeš, poslije ručka. Ti slatkiši su čokolada i keksići, on bombone ne jede. Ovo što ti kažeš da slatkiša nema doma za mene je previše ograničavajuće. Ne vidim ništa strašno u tome da dijete poslije ručka pojede kinder jaje, čokoladicu ili 4-5 keksa s jabukom. I ne vidim kakav mu to izbor u pogledu jedenja slatkiša dajem, ako svojevoljno ne kupujem slatkiše koje on voli i dopuštam mu da ih jede onda kad neka izvanjska socijalna situacija to nalaže. 

Da se razumijemo, ja itekako uvažavam potrebe i želje mog djeteta. Sve da i neću, njega se ne bi moglo drukčije odgajati, jer on svoju osobu zna štititi. Ali, mislim da dijete ne može sebe samo odgojiti nego je roditelj tu da ga odgaja. Na primjeru jela, ja na način da provodim pravilo prvo ručak, ti na način da ne kupuješ čokoladu. S mojeg gledišta, bolje je da se dijete uči kontroli i umjerenosti nego da mu želja previše raste. Poznam djevojčicu kojoj se nije smjelo donositi slatkiše - ona mora zdravo jesti i toga u njihovoj kući nema. Da ne duljim, nikad nisam vidjela takvo umlaćivanje najodurnijih slatkiša kao kod nje kad je ponarasla i došla do više moći da ZAISTA sama odlučuje o tome što će jesti. Što me podsjeća na još nešto: vidim u tvom potpisu da ti dijete ima 3 godine. Kad je moj M. imao tri godine jeo je sve po propisu, doručak, ručak, večera, sve kako treba, povrće, mesić, juhica, sve je išlo u slast. I svako poslijepodne puna zdjelica voća s integralnim žitaricama. E, ali s vremenom se apetit smanjio, a želja za slatkišima narasla. I sad je na meni da se nosim s tom dijalektikom.

----------


## makita

> Ali velik broj nas...supstancijalnih žderonja etiketirati da smo gluhi na svoje tijelo zbog nutkanja u djetinjstvu..nije put ka istini


Vidiš, tu mislim da si u pravu i ti i anči(mislim da je ona ovo poslije komentirala). Jer život je kompleksan. 
Ja sam upravo doživjela prosvjetljenje.Ja se u principu ne prežderavam-osim sa manistrom usuvo ili tzv. spageti sa umakom i sl. I ludo je to koliko u njoj uživam. A nisu bili "nutkatori" kad je na stolu bila manistra, a o ostalim ručkovima normalni.
Dakle, kako sam postala luda za manistrom? Jednostavno, u jednom periodu života sam živjela sa starom bakom koja je zbog starosti-senilnosti počela loše kuhat-i jedino što redovito ne bi  zabrljala je bila manistra s nekim toćom. I ja sam taj ručak s guštom jela. I onda je ona uvela lijep običaj da je moj omiljeni ručak nedjeljom. Da je ne iznevjerim i da potvrdim "da toje moj omiljeni ručak"onda dolazimo do famoznog izraza DIJETE SURAĐUJE)ja sam stvarno jela toga puno...i danas nastavila...
U međuvremenu sam otkrila razna druga jela koja su mi super, mogu reći da se rijetko prežderavam njima-al manistra mi je ostala slaba točka  :Embarassed:  
Eto vidite nije sve u nutkanju...
A Juul nas potiče da širimo vidike. On je primjetio da nutkanje ne rezultira nečim vrijednim na duge staze. 
Zato je super imat njegovu knjigu u ruci, jer nam potvrđuje onaj neki unutarnji feeling. Poziva nas da se posvetimo sadašnjim potrebama djeteta, da živimo u sadašnjosti. *To je u određenom smislu lako* jer nije protuprirodno. Da budem konkretna:pitamo prijatelja oće li kavu-kaže da neće, mi to prihvatimo. Kad pitamo dijete trebalo bi biti isto, zar ne? Jer, protuprirodno je stalno nutkati. Isto kao što je i protuprirodno tući-ne tučemo ga dok je u stomaku, pa nećemo valjda počet nakon što izađe (ili mu netko vraća za ono silno ritanje   :Laughing:  )

----------


## seni

> Da budem konkretna:pitamo prijatelja oće li kavu-kaže da neće, mi to prihvatimo. Kad pitamo dijete trebalo bi biti isto, zar ne?


vrlo cesto kad nisam sigurna kako da reagiram, upitam se sto bih napravila da se radio o mm-u, mmovoj mami, prijateljici, kolegi.
ponekad se zaprepastim kada vidim da nesto sto mi ni u ludilu ne bi palo na pamet da kazem mm-u, bez problema kazem djetetu.

----------


## anchie76

> Ovo što ti kažeš da slatkiša nema doma za mene je previše ograničavajuće.


I za mene je   :Laughing:    To je bio samo primjer.

Ma nije uopce bitno kad i koliko ce dijete jesti slatkisa (upetljali smo se nepotrebno) - to je na svakom roditelju, dio njegove odgovornosti.  Pitanje je samo KAKO roditelj djetetu komunicira tu poruku.  I to je poanta svega   :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> mislim, ne cini mi se hodanje bosim nogama neka alarmantna situacija....


Pa ni meni! Spomenuvši taj primjer ja nisam željela sebe predstaviti kao osobu koja je nemoćna pred svojom malom kćeri, naprotiv, nas dvije jako dobro funkcioniramo na njenu i moju radost!
Iako moje dijete nije jedno od onih koji ne dobiju sladoled ili sok koji nije sobne temperature zbog eventualne grlobolje, niti dobije upalu mjehura ako jednom bude boso duže od 1/2 sata, razumijem roditelje koji imaju razloga za tu brigu.
Različiti su uzroci i načini obolijevanja. Dozvolite da ipak najbolje zna liječnik. Mogu se i ja igrati doktora pa reći:dijete je ove god. zbog alergije oboljelo jače, jer nitko od susjeda nije pokosio ambroziju. A o narušenom imunitetu zbog nekoliko čimbenika, pa tako i neadekvatne ishrane neću reći ni slova. Isto se tako ni ova veza obuće i prehlade ne može olako tumačiti. A uopće se nije radilo o tome. Mene je zanimlo kako bi Juul mojoj Ini rekao da obuje šlapice, a to bi još pri tom upalilo! :D Zanimalo me, kako Anchie reče, dugoročno rješenje.
Da pojasnim: ne radi to moje dijete kako bi meni prkosilo. Ona jednostavno obožava mijenjati obuću (između koje često, dobar dio ostaje bosa). Obožava ovu ljetnu razgolićenost i već dva mjeseca nitko nije sretniji od nje. Priznajte da je zahladilo, pa svi smo iz Hrvatske! Ako ove nenormalne temperaturne razlike ne mogu utjecati na čelik, na moje dijete mogu. I na svu djecu iz susjedstva. Pa ne oblačim samo ja duge rukave već danima, to, vidim, rade svi roditelji oko mene. Valjda je generalno zahladilo!? A da ona nije od čelika govori i njen pun, cureći nosić zbog kojeg JEDINO (do prije neki mjesec) nije mogla u potpunosti uživati na cici. Znate o čem pričam.

----------


## Zdenka2

> vrlo cesto kad nisam sigurna kako da reagiram, upitam se sto bih napravila da se radio o mm-u, mmovoj mami, prijateljici, kolegi.
> ponekad se zaprepastim kada vidim da nesto sto mi ni u ludilu ne bi palo na pamet da kazem mm-u, bez problema kazem djetetu.


To je to, tako i ja radim, s poštovanjem prema sinu, no, ipak uzimajući u obzir da on nije odrastao i da ne može donositi sve odluke kao da jest.

Anchie76, pet!

----------


## AdioMare

I htjela sam reći kako, razgovarajući o ovoj temi ne razmatramo tuđu misao u cjelini, već vadimo rečenice iz konteksta i (vjerojatno nehotice) otvaramo teme za druge topice. Od drveta ne vidimo šumu, pa tako i nastojanje pojedinaca da iznesu svoj stav o temi - gubi smisao.

----------


## anchie76

> I htjela sam reći kako, razgovarajući o ovoj temi ne razmatramo tuđu misao u cjelini, već vadimo rečenice iz konteksta i (vjerojatno nehotice) otvaramo teme za druge topice. Od drveta ne vidimo šumu, pa tako i nastojanje pojedinaca da iznesu svoj stav o temi - gubi smisao.


Ne bih se slozila.  Mislim da je problem u pisanoj komunikaciji.  Puno je teza, i ne da se svima (meni prvoj!) pisati sve zivo sto mi je na pameti, nego se to nekako proba sazeti al da ipak ima smisla.  I onda dolazi do nesporazuma - pogotovo kad se ne cuje ton kojim je to izgovoreno itd.

----------


## seni

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vrlo cesto kad nisam sigurna kako da reagiram, upitam se sto bih napravila da se radio o mm-u, mmovoj mami, prijateljici, kolegi.
> ponekad se zaprepastim kada vidim da nesto sto mi ni u ludilu ne bi palo na pamet da kazem mm-u, bez problema kazem djetetu.
> 
> 
> To je to, tako i ja radim, s poštovanjem prema sinu, no, ipak uzimajući u obzir da on nije odrastao i da ne može donositi sve odluke kao da jest.
> 
> Anchie76, pet!


to se podrazumjeva. ja sam mama, ina je 6-godisnja kcer.

----------


## AdioMare

> "seni"]adio mare, evo ja bih jos malo nadopunila zrinku i anchie, cije misljenje o bosim nozicama dijelim.


Pa i ja isto!



> dakle ako hoces iskreni odgovor od mene kako da ti uspijes da tvoje dijete obuce papuce, moj odgovor je : pojma nemam.   
> odnosno drugi odgovor: postoji vjerojatno puno nacina.


To sam i sama zaključila!  :Smile:  



> cesto smo imali topice o slicnim problemima, pa smo cesto jedna drugoj davale savjete o papucama, oblacenju ujutro i slicno. dakle nekakva osobna iskustva kako smo mi to hendlale.  i vjerojatno neka od tih iskustava mogu pomoci. kako sto imas i hrpu knjiga koja se bave time kako uspjeti da djeca peru zube, jedu spinat i slicno.
> metoda probe i pokusaja. pocesto uspije.
> to bi bio jedan nivo razmatranja bosih nogu.


Nije u tome bila poanta.




> da sam ja profesionalno psihologinja ili psihijatrica, sto nisam, ja bih se prije bilo kojeg savjeta potrudila steci sliku o odnosima u vasoj obitelji i tek onda nesto reci na temu. mozda bi bose noge bile tek banalna situacija koja bi se jednostavno rjesila.
> mozda bi s druge strane to bio samo mali kamencic u cijelom moziku kompliciranih odnosa pa bi banalna situacija papucica ukazivala na neke druge dublje probleme.
> to bi bio nesto drugaciji nivo razmatranja bosih nogu.


Niti u ovom.  :Smile:  




> teze kompetentnog djeteta ne znace :
> necemo nista na silu, OK?
> niti
> A ja sad tražim pomoć u duhu postupka dobrog roditelja koji neće plašiti babaRogom. Doduše, roditelja koji zna da je veći, nadmoćniji, mudriji, iskusniji i jači, ali je u toliko mali da ne zna koju bi svoju prednost bilo mudro iskoristiti kako ne bi narušavao integritet svog tvrdoglavog djeteta?


Onda ćemo na silu? Vidiš kako je ovo dobar primjer kako nije sve crno ni bijelo!



> vidim da te juul zanima, pa ga zaista procitaj, pa ce biti lakse razgovarati.
> 
> to kazem zato sto mislim se stavljas u usta juula neke teze koje nemaju puno veze sa tim sto on prica u svojim knjigama i onda to postane apsurdno prepucavanje.


Ja Juulu ne stavljam u usta ništa. Naprotiv, unaprijed sam se ogradila kako zaključke o knjizi iznosim na osnovu vaših dojmova, pa valjda znate što pričate?   :Saint:  No hard feelings!


Seni, obećajem da se neću javljati dok ne pročitam famoznu knjigu!   :Laughing:  Pošto to može trajati neograničeno dugo, nek vam bude žao što me neće bit na forumu.  :Razz:

----------


## seni

sto si me secirala, jao, jao   :Laughing:  
nisam valjda bila tako ostra, to sa citanjem knjige?   :Grin:  

samo ti nama budi na forumu, a knjigu citaj paralelno.

----------


## AdioMare

> sto si me secirala, jao, jao   
> nisam valjda bila tako ostra, to sa citanjem knjige?   
> 
> samo ti nama budi na forumu, a knjigu citaj paralelno.


I to nemaš pojma koliko me stajalo dok sam prokužila kako se secira komentar!!! :shock:   :Laughing:  
Učim se, pa mi treba malo više vremena.
Ajde, dobro, neću vas u potpunosti napustiti  :Grin:  već ću dovršit posao koji imam, a s veseljem škicati što ima novog kod vas.  :Wink:

----------

> Virgo30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene i sestru odgajali su isti ljudi, ja sam militantni antipušač, a eto, ona nije  Ja se ne volim isticati, ona voli. Ja sam introvertna, ne dijelim svoje probleme rado s poznatim ljudima..ona da. Ja ne volim noćne izlaske..ona voli isključivo noćne izlaske. Ja sam u tehničkoj struci, ona u društveno-humanističkoj. Ja volim red, ona voli nered.
> Ista nas mati i otac natjeravali
> 
> 
> virgo, to je sve ok.
> ali dobar odgoj ne znaci da ce on klonirati iste jedinke.
> ...


Poentirano. Nutkanje (iz roditeljske ljubavi ili zabrinutosti) bilo kojeg tipa nije dobro, ali smatram da nije ni presudno, već da je..nazovimo to..umjereno utjecajno na formiranje naših poroka ili vrlina. Generalni koncept poštivanja osobnosti i izbora djeteta u stvarima koje su njemu najvažnije (a prehrana to svakako nije)..eee to je već drugo...ako djetetu gurnem žlicu više jogurta ili natjeram da obuče te famozne čarape (iako to ne radim), mislim da može stvoriti neki kompleksić..čisto neminovan i sladak  :Razz: ..ali recimo..uplitanje u (navodim primjere iz moje blizine)...prijatelje ..ovaj ti je prijatelj bezvezan, a viš ovaj mali je pristojan i super.. ili u hobije...što će ti kopanje po blatu kad možeš svirati klavir...ili ...igri...hajde..prekini sve aktivnosti, ne čujemo vijesti..ili...kad ćeš nacrtati nešto što ima glavu i oči...ili zašto ti ne možeš plivati kad sva druga djeca plivaju i eto razloga za kompleksine veličine Hulka...

----------


## may

letimično sam pročitala vaša mišljenja o Juulovoj knjizi i njegovim stavovima.
Pa vas pitam da li se isplati kupiti tu knjigu?
Meni se ok čini i knjiga od Penelope Leach, Vaše dijete!?
dakle, što kupiti?

----------


## tatek

> letimično sam pročitala vaša mišljenja o Juulovoj knjizi i njegovim stavovima.
> Pa vas pitam da li se isplati kupiti tu knjigu?
> Meni se ok čini i knjiga od Penelope Leach, Vaše dijete!?
> dakle, što kupiti?


Kupi Juula.
Citao sam i Penelopu, ta knjiga i ona od Juula govore o razlicitim stvarima na razlicit nacin (bar je takav moj dojam).

----------


## Lutonjica

> Citao sam i Penelopu, ta knjiga i ona od Juula govore o razlicitim stvarima na razlicit nacin


da.

ili kupi obje   :Grin:

----------


## may

ako sam dobro shvatila (listala sam Penelope), Penelope je više praktičarka!?

----------


## Bubica

Juul ne nudi konkretna rješenja za konkretne situacije već određeni svjetonazor u odgoju, penelopica je u nekim djelovima meni jako koristila dok je B bio mali, sa sasvim konkretnim savjetima...

----------


## may

> Juul ne nudi konkretna rješenja za konkretne situacije već određeni svjetonazor u odgoju, penelopica je u nekim djelovima meni jako koristila dok je B bio mali, sa sasvim konkretnim savjetima...


da, meni konkretno savjeti i trebaju jer čekamo bebu...
možda za početak penelope pa onda juul!
thanks!
mislim da je odluka pala!   :Smile:

----------


## laurica

Tek sam se nedavno registrirala u forum, i to zato da dobijem što više korisnih informacija o odgoju djeteta, a vidim da spominjete neke pametne knjige u kojima se može naći svakakvih savjeta. Imam curicu od 14 mjeseci, pa dajte mi molim vas preporučite neke knjige i gdje ih mogu nabaviti, jer vidla sam da spominjete Juula i Searsa, a čula sam samo za P.Leach. Korisni savjeti su dobrodošli!!!!!!! :D

----------


## Bambi

Ja sam tek nedavno pročitala spomenutu knjigu, naime, radi se o: 
JESPER JUUL: VAŠE KOMPETENTNO DIJETE 
 PENELOPE LEACH: PRVO DJECA
ima i drugih kn  :Kiss:  jiga istih autora al ove su mislim najaktualnije.
U gradskioj knjižnici u Zagrebu ima svih knjiga na posudbu pa ne treba kupovati.  :Kiss:

----------


## vertex

Ja nešto ne razumijem. Zašto se govori o prisiljavanju na spavanje?
Zašto to, provedeno na pravi način, ne bi bilo STVARANJE DOBRIH NAVIKA?
Pa i kad se govori o odraslima, uvijek se ističe važnost redovitog i dostatnog spavanja. A ljudima koji imaju problema sa spavanjem savjetuje se, između ostalog i odlazak na počinak uvijek u isto vrijeme.
Ne kužim, zašto onda i usvajanje higijenskih navika nije prisila? Ili radnih?
Moj mališ kad se pokaki, baš ne bi mijenjao pelenu. a koža mu nije uopće osjetljiva, nije mu se u životu zacrvenila. Da ga pustim tako ili da ga učim da je ljepše bit čist?

----------


## zutaminuta

Rastežem Kompetentno dijete već par mjeseci. Uglavnom, zastala sam kod onog da je povreda integriteta ako dijete neće jest, pa ga potapšaš po glavi, i onda ono jadno se preda i nastavi otvarati usta i samo gutati. 

Čini se da sam to napravila. Nesvjesno. Ne želeći povrijediti integritet. Onog dana kada sam strpljivo sjedila s njom dok nije pojela do kraja. A onda je rigala ostatak popodneva. Sada gledam pa se pitam koliko ću joj još puta povrijediti integritet iz neznanja dok ne progovori i bude jasno znala izraziti svoje želje. Da je ona meni nekako znala reći "Mama, nemoj, dosta. Sita sam." ja bih stala. Ne bih dalje nudila hranu.

----------


## Kaae

Ne vidim poveznicu...?

----------


## sirius

Pa sto treba napraviti ako ne prica? Pljunuti? Prestati otvarati usta? Okretati glavu? Baciti zdjelicu? Plakati? 
Neka djeca nikad ne nauce reci direktno. Neka cak i nauce, ali roditelji ih uvjere u suprotno.
Iako , sto se tebe tice, mislim da si prestroga prema sebi. Ne vjerujem da si je bas silila, a rigati je mogla zbog neke prolazne viroze. Probaj obracati paznju na neke znakove u buducnosti i vozi dalje.

----------


## Kaae

Sto se jela tice, pusti je da jede sama.

----------


## sirius

> Sto se jela tice, pusti je da jede sama.


to je uvijek najbolji nacin.

----------


## Beti3

> Rastežem Kompetentno dijete već par mjeseci. Uglavnom, zastala sam kod onog da je povreda integriteta ako dijete neće jest, pa ga potapšaš po glavi, i onda ono jadno se preda i nastavi otvarati usta i samo gutati. 
> 
> Čini se da sam to napravila. Nesvjesno. Ne želeći povrijediti integritet. Onog dana kada sam strpljivo sjedila s njom dok nije pojela do kraja. A onda je rigala ostatak popodneva. Sada gledam pa se pitam koliko ću joj još puta povrijediti integritet iz neznanja dok ne progovori i bude jasno znala izraziti svoje želje. Da je ona meni nekako znala reći "Mama, nemoj, dosta. Sita sam." ja bih stala. Ne bih dalje nudila hranu.


Pa ne mora dijete govoriti da bi ti prenijelo poruku. Ti moraš paziti na njene znakove.  :Smile: 

Važno je dijete, a ne količina hrane koja je ostala u zdjelici.

Biti roditelj nije lako  :Wink:  , sad otkrivam toplu vodu.
PS. posudi P. Leach i čitaj, meni je olakšala roditeljstvo, u konkretnim stvarima.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne znam na koju foru će mi jesti kašicu od heljde ili sir s vrhnjem sama kada još ne razumije koncept žlice.

----------


## Mojca

Napravi male loptice.

----------


## Mojca

Ma zašto misliš da ne razumije koncept žlice?

----------


## zutaminuta

Jer je koristi kao grickalicu za zube koji rastu.

Kaj su vaša deca jela sa žlicom već sa devet mjeseci?

----------


## Mojca

Pa igra se. 
Ali vidi tebe što radiš sa žlicom. 
Mislim da sam ja prije dala vilicu nego žlicu.  Ne znam koja je dob bila. 
Pusti je da se igra i istražuje.

----------


## sirius

Moja je jela rukama od pocetka dohrane. Kad je to usvojila dobila je malu vilicu sa oko 11 mj..
Samostalno je koristila zlicu sa 13 mj.
Na pocetku dohrane hranu na zlicu smo mi davali , ali veliki postotak hrane sam nudila tako da moze jesti samostalno .

----------


## zutaminuta

Kaj da radim dupli obrok? Jedan kaj ide na pod, drugi kaj bu jela?

----------


## sirius

Cuj, radi sto god hoces.  :Smile: 
meni je svejedno. 
Ne sjecam se da je nesto puno na podu bilo , ali se sjecam da je sa 9 mj . samostalno jela lubenice , marelice, kukuruz , kuhano povrce, tijesto...

----------


## Mojca

Moja je vise pobacala na pod nego pojela. Ali nešto je i pojela.  Sama. To je cilj. Čupala sam kosu ponekad ali preživjeli smo.  :Smile:

----------


## pulinka

Jao, zutaminuta, preoštra si prema sebi, stvarno ( a i prema drugima  :Smile: ).
Čestitam ti na trudnoći ovde kada već nisam na vreme videla pravu temu  :Smile: . 
Izgleda da imaš saradljivo dete i to isto ima svoje rizike kao i totalno nesaradljivo dete.
Ja imam oba i stvarno sam se dugo osećala budalasto, jer je jedno dete uvek trebalo pomalo kočiti, a drugo dete stalno treba pogurkivati napred. 
Naviknućeš se. 
Prosto upotrebi zdrav razum. 
Ako je dete već pojelo onoliko koliko obično jede za obrok, razmisli da li mu stvarno treba još ili mu je samo zabavno da sedi uz tebe. 
Osim toga, i moj saradljivi sin zaista voli da jede, uživa u jelu, i u stanju je da se povremeno neverovatno natrpa hranom kada mu je nešto fino. Više puta je povraćao posle - i nikom ništa. Nikakve traume. Sledeći put je bio umereniji.
A roditeljskih grešaka i pogrešnih procena ćeš napraviti još milion do prvog rođendana, kao i svi roditelji. Izgubićeš živce ako se oko ovakvih sitnica budeš zabrinjavala.

----------


## *mamica*

> Rastežem Kompetentno dijete već par mjeseci. Uglavnom, zastala sam kod onog da je povreda integriteta ako dijete neće jest, pa ga potapšaš po glavi, i onda ono jadno se preda i nastavi otvarati usta i samo gutati. 
> 
> Čini se da sam to napravila. Nesvjesno. Ne želeći povrijediti integritet. Onog dana kada sam strpljivo sjedila s njom dok nije pojela do kraja. A onda je rigala ostatak popodneva. Sada gledam pa se pitam koliko ću joj još puta povrijediti integritet iz neznanja dok ne progovori i bude jasno znala izraziti svoje želje. Da je ona meni nekako znala reći "Mama, nemoj, dosta. Sita sam." ja bih stala. Ne bih dalje nudila hranu.


Meni je ovo malo diskutabilno jer moj živahni sinčić naprosto neće jesti dok je neka akcija oko njega. Nema kad. Takav je bio i dok je dojio. Šta podoji snen i pregladnio - podojio. Povuče malo samo da ima snage dalje se bacati po krevetu.

Tako i sada. Ako idemo na obiteljski ručak, obavezno moram doći pola sata ranije i dati mu da jede, jer čim dođu druga djeca, nema šanse da će taj jesti. I onda uskoro nastupe tantrumi uzrokovani glađu. I onda kada ga uspijemo primiriti i skloniti od društva, jadan navali na hranu kao da nije tri dana jeo. 

Hoću reći, on objektivno nije pojeo koliko bi trebao i radije će trpiti glad samo da ne propusti igru i ludorije (isto mu se događa i sa nuždom, trpit će sve dok je ne obavi u gaćice, samo da ne propusti zabavu!).

I ja imam izbor povrijediti njegov integritet, natjerati ga da pojede koliko treba i odvući ga na wc i držati na šolji ili ga pustiti da izgladni i obavi nuždu u gaće. I sve i kad se dogodi ovo drugo, on neće naučiti lekciju.

----------


## *mamica*

> Moja je vise pobacala na pod nego pojela. Ali nešto je i pojela.  Sama. To je cilj. Čupala sam kosu ponekad ali preživjeli smo.


Šta udi, ako je čist pod, kasnije samo puže i ćopa ostatke  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

E da... Nisam ju jednom nasla kako hranu s poda stavlja u zdjelicu i jede. 
Da mi je netko rekao da ću ja,  deklarirani bakteriofob, to s mirom gledati...

----------


## Apsu

> Jer je koristi kao grickalicu za zube koji rastu.
> 
> Kaj su vaša deca jela sa žlicom već sa devet mjeseci?


Da.. Najozbiljnije, jeo je i sa prstima, i sa zlicom.. Hrani se samostalno od pocetka, hrane je bilo posvuda, mi smo imali puno zivaca i strpljenja a on puno slobode. Sa 12 mjeseci je pojeo juhu sa zlicom bez da ju je prolio..

----------


## cleaning-lady

Moja je sa 9 mjeseci jela kao sirius,komadice voca ,sira,zlicom prstima cime god,ali je sama jela. I sada sama jede sa dvije i pol godine..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

> Jer je koristi kao grickalicu za zube koji rastu.
> 
> Kaj su vaša deca jela sa žlicom već sa devet mjeseci?


Ima dana kad ne jede zlicom ni sad, s preko tri godine. Ali to je njegov problem - ja mu kazem da se doticno jelo jede zlicom, a on ako nece, ne mora. Poslije pocistim. Pazim vise jedino ako je izuzetno neuredan u tudjoj kuci ili negdje drugdje, cisto da ne radimo nered nekom drugom.

Inace je kod nas praksa u vrticima da dijete dobije zlicu u ruke u trenutku kad krene dohrana (a netko hrani dijete kasicama). Ili jedu sami od samog pocetka, to ostaje na roditelju da odabere. I tad im se daje zlica. U nasem vrticu dobiju vilicu (pravu, metalnu) sa 16 mjeseci, kad prelaze u toddler sobu. 

Inace djeca bez problema mogu jesti kasastu hranu rukama.

----------


## Kaae

A ovo s poda... nek jede s poda, kod kuce. Ionako stavljaju u usta svasta. Osim ako je nikad ne drzis na podu. (U tom slucaju - pocni.  :lool:  )

----------

